# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Erneuter PSA-Anstieg nach RPE

## wowinke

Hallo,

ich habe nun das Ergebniss meiner Kontrolluntersuchung. Der PSA-Wert liegt nun bei 0,12 (15.06.)nach 0,09 ng/ml im Februar 11.0.2: der verlauf seiht nun so aus. Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, wie weiter zu verfahren ist. Insbesonder auch Aussagen zur Lebenserwartung wenn keine weiter Therepie eingeleitet wird.

Gruß
Wolfgang 

ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />ffice:excel" /> [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME~1/wowinke/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]








29.01.2005RPE01.03.20050,0401.06.20050,040,00000001.09.20050,040,00000001.02.20060,040,00000001.05.20060,040,00000001.08.20060,040,00000001.12.20060,040,00000001.03.20070,040,00000011.09.20070,040,00000029.01.20080,03-0,00007-0,0021428617.07.20080,050,000120,0035294128.10.20080,060,000100,0029126208.01.20090,05-0,00014-0,0041666715.09.20090,070,000080,002411.02.20100,090,000130,0040268515.06.20100,120,000240,00725806
2.2010.

----------


## spertel

Hallo Wolfgang

Den Gedanken, diese Sache möglicherweise aussitzen zu können, solltest Du schnellstens verwerfen. Momentan sieht es nach meiner Einschätzung so aus, als ob sich tatsächlich ein Rezidiv ankündigt.

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dies nach dem bisherigen Verlauf ein Lokalrezidiv, welches mit einer zeitnahen Strahlentherapie noch kurativ behandelt werden kann.  Im Alter von 54 Jahren, so entnehme ich dies Deinem Profil, solltest Du diese Option noch ziehen.

Ob Du noch die nächste Messung in -3- Monaten abwarten solltest  ?

Hier dürfte es unterschiedliche Ansichten geben; für mich ist nun ein klarer Trend erkennbar, ich würde nun mit den Vorgesprächen bzw. Terminierung der Strahlentherapie beginnen.

Bedenke, es gibt möglicherweise schon längere Wartezeiten und diese Therapie ist umso wirksamer je früher sie einsetzt.

Viel Glück

Reinhard

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ohne jegliche Therapie werden Sie vermutlich noch einige Jahre ohne Probleme leben.
Die Frage ist ob "einige Jahre" Ihnen ausreichen und ob Sie bereit sind aufgrund Ihrer jetzigen Einstellung eine solche Grundentscheidung zu treffen.
Ich stimme spertel zu, das ist mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Lokalrezidiv, dass Sie bei einem Gleason Score von 6 und bei dem niedrigen PSA-Wert mit einer Strahlentherapie für immer beseitigen können.

Lassen Sie sich bitte helfen und heilen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich wowinke,



> Der PSA-Wert liegt nun bei 0,12 (15.06.)nach 0,09 ng/ml im Februar 11.0.2:


PSA-VZ Berechnung: 11.02.- 0,09 ng/ml bis 15.06.2010 - 0,12 ng/ml ergibt ca. 10 Monate. Das könnte ein Lokalrezidiv sein, könnte! Aber, habe es schon bei Anderen erlebt, daß beim Lymphknotenbefall es auch langsam angeht und dann aber in die Höhe schwirrt!

In deinem Profil kann ich nicht ersehen, daß bei deiner Prostatektomie Lymphknoten entfernt worden sind aber soviel ich weiß, muß es bei einem GS 6 nicht unbedingt der Fall sein!

Jetzt was tun? Bei Lokalrezidiv = RT; Lymphknotenbefall = ADT 2-3 schließt Lokalrezidiv mit ein!

Alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Spertel, Daniel, Helmut,
vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Lymphknoten wurden entfernt  5 Stücke.Ich war eigentlich auch immer der Ansicht ab 0,2 die Bestrahlung einzuleiten wurde dann aber etwas "beruhigt". Ich kenn ja auch diverse Veröffentlichungen die sagen im Schnitt 
8 Jahr nach Progress Metastasen, dann weitere 5 Jahre im Schnitt bis zum Tod.   

Welche Form der Bestrahlung sollte ich wählen IMRT?  Ich wäre auch dankbar für Adressen Stuttgart,Heidelberg, Mannheim Ludigsburg ggf per email.

Vielen vielen Dank Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wolfgang, *hier* wurde ich mit einer IGRT gesteuerten IMRT behandelt. Bislang ohne Probleme.

*"Aufschub ist die tödlichste Form der Ablehnung"*
(Winston Churchill)

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Wolfgang,


es ist für mich bemerkenswert, wie schnell du dich offensichtlich für eine Anschlußtherapie entscheidest.

Ich versuche mich in deine Lage zu versetzen, und würde in deiner Situation anders vorgehen.
Das Teil-Zitat von Helmut ist auch ein Baustein.




> PSA-VZ Berechnung: 11.02.- 0,09 ng/ml bis 15.06.2010 - 0,12 ng/ml ergibt ca. 10 Monate. Das könnte ein Lokalrezidiv sein, könnte! Aber, habe es schon bei Anderen erlebt, daß beim Lymphknotenbefall es auch langsam angeht und dann aber in die Höhe schwirrt!
> Helmut


Du hattest postoperativ "nur" einen GS 6.
PSA vor RPE < 10
T-Status 2b/c ?
Keine Besonderheiten bei der pathologischen Bewertung (L-Status, PCI-Level, Perineuralscheideninvasion, HGPin's im übrigen Prostatagewebe)?
Wieviel % betrug das Karzinom-Volumen in Bezug auf das Gesamtvolumen der Prostata? 

Somit - wahrscheinlich - einen (Kleinen?) wenig agressiven Tumor, geringe Proliferationsrate.

In der Nachsorge wird drei Jahre lang kein PSA-Anstieg gemessen.
Dann innerhalb von 2 Jahren ein Anstieg von nur 0,07.
Bei diesen Mini-Messungen im Hundertstelbereich würde ich ungern von korrekten Verdopplungszeiten sprechen.
Die Schwankungen bei den Messungen sagen das Übrige.
Für mich ist das eine "leichte Tendenz" aber kein klarer Trend.

Alle Empfehlungen, die dir hier gegeben werden, beruhen auf "könnte", "möglich", "wahrscheinlich". Lokalrezidiv - Systemische Erkrankung?

Ich sehe in deinem Fall das oft herbeigewünschte "Regenerat" als Möglichkeit.

Gesundes Gewebe der Prostata wird vom Operateur an den markanten Stellen (zum Beispiel beim Ablösen vom Blasenboden) eventuell nicht 100%ig entfernt. Wir reden hier von vielleicht einem Kubikmillimeter! Von den wenigen Drüsen geht dann ein Wachstum aus, welches zu wieder messbaren PSA-Werten im Blut führt. Da es gesund ist kann man es Anfangs nur im ultrasensitiven Bereich "entdecken".
Werte durch ein Regenerat steigen nur sehr langsam, Werte durch ein Rezidiv schneller.

Ich würde versuchen die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erhöhen, bevor ich mich zu einer weiteren (Über-?)-Therapie entschließe:

im 6-Wochen Rhytmus noch 2 - 3 Mal das PSA messen
eine DNA-Z vom OP-Material anfertigen lassen (vielleicht war es nur ein Typ A? - und somit nur ein "Haustierkrebs")
eine Zweit-Befundung des OP-Materials durch z.B. Prof. Bonkhoff, um einen wirklich aussagefähigen Befund zu haben - sind Besonderheiten vorhanden?

Und weg mit Angst, Panik und Zeitdruck. Kein Krebs wächst durch seine Diagnose - oder weil man nur darüber redet - schneller.

Zur Erinnerung - so würde ich es machen.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Bernet,

vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen Dein Ansatz ist klar: genauer klären ob überhaupt ein Risiko der Reduzierung der Lebenserwartung besteht. Das war eigentlich auch meine Ausgangsfrage.

Kein Risiko besteht nach Deiner Auffassung wenn im Patologischengutachten keine HGP,Perinalscheideninvasionen sind, neagtivere L-Status vorliegt, die DNA-Z den Typ A aufzeigt  und die Tendenz weiteren bei PSA-Messungen nicht ausgeprägt ist .    


Alles alles Gut Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Kein Risiko besteht nach Deiner Auffassung wenn im Patologischengutachten keine HGP,Perinalscheideninvasionen sind, neagtivere L-Status vorliegt, die DNA-Z den Typ A aufzeigt  und die Tendenz weiteren bei PSA-Messungen nicht ausgeprägt ist .


kein Risiko gibt es nicht. 
Auch wenn man nach den neuen Leitlinien oder randomisierten Studien und evidenzbasierter Medizin vorgeht.

Das Risiko minimieren, die Wahrscheinlichkeiten erhöhen.

Wir haben nun mal außer dem PSA-Wert keine anderen Parameter - deshalb würde ich diese Werte so optimal wie möglich in Relationen setzen.

Ferner muss nicht jeder oben zitierte Punkt zutreffen bzw. ausgeschlossen werden. Ich würde versuchen so viel wie möglich zu analysieren, um meine Entscheidung zu fundieren. 
Wenn du Anfang 2005 nur einen GS6 mit Typ A (sonst keine Besonderheiten) hattest, war die RPE eigentlich schon eine Übertherapie.

Deshalb würde ich jetzt keinen Zeitdruck akzeptieren.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wenn du Anfang 2005 nur einen GS6 mit Typ A (sonst keine Besonderheiten) hattest, war die RPE eigentlich schon eine Übertherapie.


Das Zuschneiden der Therapie anhand von DNA-Zytometrie ist keine evidenzbasierte Methode.

Nach einem Konsensuspaper gilt ein PSA von 0,2 ng/ml nach OP und mit bis dahin dokumentierter ansteigenden Tendenz als biochemischen Rezidiv.
Ganz klar kann man noch abwarten. Wenn man sich die Dynamik anschaut, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass dieser Wert Ende dieses Jahr bis Anfang nächstes Jahr bei wowinke erreicht wird.

Ein pT2c ist nun mal mit einer erhöhten Risiko für ein Rezidiv verbunden und wir kennen alle Pathologen, die aus einem Gleason 3+3 schnell ein 3+4 oder 4+3 machen und aus einem pT2c ein pT3a. Der PSA war vor der OP knapp 10 ng/ml, das ist auch noch mal ein Risikofaktor.

Die PSA-Dynamik spricht für ein lokales Rezidiv, eine Radiotherapie kann dies beseitigen.
Eine Hormontherapie ist übrigens keine Alternative zur Strahlentherapie. Eine "Alternative" ist als Therapie definiert, die ähnliche Erfolgsaussichten hat. Wowinke ist noch nicht mal 60. Er braucht eine Therapie, die 20 Jahre noch hält. Das schafft keine Hormontherapie.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
vielen Dank für die klar und eindeutige Postion. Die Aussagen zur Gleason Einschätzung teile ich voll und ganz, zumal der Gleasonscore bei der Biopsie  3+4 war und ich bis 4 Woche vor OP Flutanmid eingenommen habe was ggf. auch die Aussage  
des Gleason des Präperates realativieren kann. 

Aus meinem Kontakten im Rahmen der Ersttherapie habe ich einen Strahltherapeuten angesprochen (allerdings noch ohne Unterlagen aus RPE) . Von dort kommt die Empfehlung zur 3 D konformalen Bestrahlung 66 Gy. Das ist offensichtliche
der allgemein anerkannte Standart. IMRT ist weniger geeignet "ggf. wird mit viel Auffwand danneben geschosssen".
Beginn der Therapie bis in 1/2 Jahr.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt, welche Form der Bestrahlung aktuell für eine Rezidiv-Behandlung die geeignetere ist. Es ist mir klar, dass hier Nebenwirkungen ( Schädigung von Nachbarrorganen) und Wirkung auf PCA-Zellen konkurrieren.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wird bei IMRT am Rande der Kontur zur Reduzierung der Nebenwirkungen in Nachbarorganen die Intensität gesenkt ( ? ).  Bei 3 D konformal bleibt die Intensität gleich , dafür habe ich hier ein " besser" Führung der Bestrahlungskontur. 

Bei einem Rezidiv dürften verblieben "Reste" am Rande der "Kontur" sein, insofern sollten dort dann auch eine entpr. Intensität vorhanden sein. Dies würde dann für die 3 D konformale bestrahlung sprechen.  


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

> Das Zuschneiden der Therapie anhand von DNA-Zytometrie ist keine evidenzbasierte Methode.


Die subjektiven Befunde nach der Gleason-Skala wirken auch nicht immer überzeugend. Zumindest gilt das für Tumore mit geringer Malignität. Die DNA-Zytometrie ist jeder reproduzierbar, was mit der Skala des Dr. Gleason nicht immer möglich ist. Zur DNA-Zytometrie auch beim Prostatakrebs bitte *hier* nachlesen:

Wenn man die vielen Unwägbarkeiten einer verwertbaren Karzinom-Beurteilung in diesem Bericht: http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-aspekte.html gelesen hat, sollten Zweifel über die Verlässlichkeit einer sich hieraus ergebenden Aussage erlaubt sein, weil eben auch diese Aussagen nur subjektiv von Pathologen unterschiedlicher Qualifikation getroffen werden. Die also nicht evidenzbasierte DNA-Ploidie ist da doch viel näher an den tatsächlichen biologischen Gegebenheiten dran.

Hier noch zum Thema Reproduzierbarkeit: http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-glschule.html
Wie komplex die Zusammenhänge tatsächlich sind, zeigt diese:
http://wwwalt.med-rz.uniklinik-saarl...ingebunden.htm Zusammenfassung grundsätzlicher Art.
Dieser Studienbericht: http://www.diss.fu-berlin.de/diss/re...s_000000011209
macht einmal mehr deutlich, wie hoch die Abweichungen der GS-Befunde nach Biopsien waren und welche absolut nicht verwertbaren Aussagen bei niedrig tumorösen Arealen auftauchen müssen, die dann unverantwortlich letzlich stillschweigend zu einem 3 + 3 nach Gleason führen.

*"Das Wesen der Dinge hat die Angewohnheit, sich zu verbergen"*
(Heraklit)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Blablabla und 0 Evidenz.

----------


## BERNET

> Das Zuschneiden der Therapie anhand von DNA-Zytometrie ist keine evidenzbasierte Methode.


Das ist immer wieder richtig, und niemand hat das Gegenteil behauptet. Aber ich würde die DNA-Z immer zusätzlich empfehlen, um eine verantwortungsvollere Entscheidungsgrundlage zu haben.




> Nach einem Konsensuspaper gilt ein PSA von 0,2 ng/ml nach OP und mit bis  dahin dokumentierter ansteigenden Tendenz als biochemischen Rezidiv.


In einem "Konsensuspaper" wird ein Konsens festgeklopft - es gibt nun mal auch noch die andere Variante, und ich würde sie vor einer Therapie-Entscheidung ausprobieren.



> Wenn man sich die Dynamik anschaut, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass  dieser Wert Ende dieses Jahr bis Anfang nächstes Jahr bei wowinke  erreicht wird.


Das ist auch möglich, wahrscheinlich - oder es gibt Hellseher im Forum.



> Ein pT2c ist nun mal mit einer erhöhten Risiko für ein Rezidiv verbunden  und wir kennen alle Pathologen, die aus einem Gleason 3+3 schnell ein  3+4 oder 4+3 machen und aus einem pT2c ein pT3a. Der PSA war vor der OP  knapp 10 ng/ml, das ist auch noch mal ein Risikofaktor.


Richtig beschrieben, und deshalb empfehle ich als zusätzliche Entscheidungsgrundlage die DNA-Z.



> Die PSA-Dynamik spricht für ein lokales Rezidiv


...oder systemische Erkrankung oder Regenerat...oder doch Hellseher?



> eine Radiotherapie kann dies beseitigen.


möglicherweise, wenn sie denn erforderlich ist. Stand hier und heute wird ein PSA-Wert bestrahlt!



> Eine Hormontherapie ist übrigens keine Alternative zur Strahlentherapie.


Übrigens korrekt. Hat das jemand behauptet?



> Eine "Alternative" ist als Therapie definiert, die ähnliche  Erfolgsaussichten hat.


Meine Meinung.



> Wowinke ist noch nicht mal 60


53 bis 54, das ist nachzulesen.



> Er braucht eine Therapie, die 20 Jahre noch hält


Besser 30 Jahre oder für immer, aber wann und welche muss er selbst entscheiden



> Das schafft keine Hormontherapie.


Natürlich nicht.

Wolfgang meldet sich hier im Forum, um Ratschläge, Empfehlungen, Anregungen für seinen speziellen "Grenzfall" zu bekommen. Sonst wäre er doch gleich zum Urologen gegangen, um sich Leitlinienkonform - ohne zu reflektieren - behandeln zu lassen. Er wird sich nach Abwägung der Meinungen sicherlich besonnen entscheiden.

Ein Wiederanstieg des PSA nach einer RPE erzeugt schon genug Angst und Panik. Das Bedrohungsgefühl wurzelt in der Annahme, die PSA Bewegung korreliere direkt mit der Ausdehnung und der Gefährlichkeit des Prostatakrebses. Obgleich diese Annahme nirgendwo bewiesen wird, dominiert sie PSA Diagnostik, Therapie und Nachsorge allein deshalb, weil kein anderer Parameter zur Verfügung steht.

----------


## Lothar1

Hallo Wolfgang,
schau mal in meine Historie die einen ähnlichen Verlauf zeigt.

Grüße und alles Gute

Lothar1

----------


## Pinguin

> *Blablabla und 0 Evidenz*.


Schade, gerade eben habe ich mich wohl an anderer Stelle wieder einmal zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt mit meiner Anerkennung der Aktivitäten durch den hier sehr wohl auch umstrittenen Daniel. Diese saloppe Abqualifizierung eines mit viel Engagement und etlichem Hintergrundwissen eingebrachten Beitrages empfinde ich empörend, um nicht zu sagen schnöde. Es beweist aber auch einmal mehr, dass den eingefleischten Medizinern, sobald ihnen die wirklichen Argumente ausgehen, nichts anderes mehr einfällt, als den vermeintlichen Laienprediger ins Abseits zu stellen. Um mir keine gelbe Karte einzuhandeln - die lapidare obige Einblendung hätte wohl eine verdient - habe ich mir auch etwas drastischere Vokabeln ob dieser eher peinlichen Demonstration von Überheblichkeit verknifffen.

*"Einmal dachte ich, ich hätte unrecht. Aber ich hatte mich ausnahmsweise getäuscht"
*(Graf Fito)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
> vielen Dank für die klar und eindeutige Postion. Die Aussagen zur Gleason Einschätzung teile ich voll und ganz, zumal der Gleasonscore bei der Biopsie 3+4 war und ich bis 4 Woche vor OP Flutanmid eingenommen habe was ggf. auch die Aussage 
> des Gleason des Präperates realativieren kann.


Aha!




> Die Frage die sich mir stellt, welche Form der Bestrahlung aktuell für eine Rezidiv-Behandlung die geeignetere ist. Es ist mir klar, dass hier Nebenwirkungen ( Schädigung von Nachbarrorganen) und Wirkung auf PCA-Zellen konkurrieren.


Ich habe öfters in diesem Forum die Meinung vertreten, dass eine IMRT keine klinisch relevante Vorteile gegenüber einer gut durchgeführten 3D-konformalen Bestrahlung anbietet und bin fast gesteinigt worden von etlichen Mitgliedern, die sich persönlich angegriffen fühlten.
Wenn Sie einen Strahlentherapeuten gefunden haben, der Ihnen einen gute Eindruck hinterlassen hat, lassen Sie sich von ihm bestrahlen. Egal ob mit oder ohne IMRT.
IMRT ist theoretisch (auf dem Papier = Bestrahlungsplan) schonender für umliegendes Gewebe im Hochdosisbereich.
In der Tat kann man aber danebenschiessen oder falsch bestrahlen. Das Problem gibt es immer bei beweglichen Zielvolumina wie die Prostataloge, die nach Füllung von Blase und Darm variieren können.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Diese saloppe Abqualifizierung eines mit viel Engagement und etlichem Hintergrundwissen eingebrachten Beitrages empfinde ich empörend, um nicht zu sagen schnöde.


:-)
Ich wollte Sie ja auch provozieren.

_DNA-Zytometrie ist für mich ein bisschen wie Misteltherapie:_
*Man muss daran glauben, damit man denkt, dass es etwas bringt.*

Was es sicherlich bringt ist Geld in den Taschen von einer handvoll spezialisierten Pathologen, die diese (nicht kassenpflichtige Leistung) extra in Rechnung stellen dürfen.
Das allein macht die ganze Sache suspekt.

----------


## wowinke

Lieber Hutschi,
ich schätze die von Dir mit Engergie erarbeiteten Information es unterstützt die Meinungsbildung.Viele Dank.
Erschrocken bin ich natürlich zunächst auch über die Antwort von Daniel. Aber es ist nunmal der Nachteil von Foren, dass
Informationen die im Gespräch  "nonverbal" rüberkommen und klar machen wie es gemeint ist so nicht mit kommen.  

Er hat es ja dann auch klar gemacht

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous3

Lieber Dr. "Schmidt",

_"...what we do today is better than what we did before,” says Dr. Tomasz Beer, .... "But it’s still not good enough.”_

http://www.pcf.org/site/c.leJRIROrEp...asz_M_Beer.htm

Schade, dass Sie sich der Fortentwicklung so vehement entgegenstemmen.

Von Übertherapie habe ich schon oft gehört, von Überdiagnose - noch nie. Erkenntnisgewinn ist nie falsch!

Andi

----------


## Pinguin

> :-) Ich wollte Sie ja auch provozieren


Sie haben mich nicht provoziert - ich gehe mal von der hier meistens praktizierten Duz-Variante wieder weg, weil Sie dadurch für mich eher zu einem Neutrum mutieren - Sie haben mich schlicht lächerlich machen wollen, oder um es noch deutlicher zu formulieren, sie haben mich schlicht beleidigt. Das ist zumindest mein Empfinden, völlig unabhängig davon, wie es nun andere mir eher nicht zugeneigte Forumsbenutzer sehen mögen.




> Was es sicherlich bringt ist Geld in den Taschen von einer handvoll spezialisierten Pathologen, die diese (nicht kassenpflichtige Leistung) extra in Rechnung stellen dürfen. Das allein macht die ganze Sache suspekt.


Auch hieran mag der objektive Forumsbenutzer erkennen, wie wenig Sie sich wirklich mit dieser von mir beschriebenen DNA-Ploidie auskennen. Es ist ja nicht nur die FNAB von der GKV anerkannt, sondern inzwischen auch von etlichen nicht privaten Versicherungen die Bestimmung der Tumor-Malignität per DNA-Zytometrie. Die Zukunft, Herr Schmit hat schon begonnen, nur sie haben das noch nicht mitbekommen. Während ich hier schreibe, sehe ich über mir, dass sich inzwischen Andi eingeklinkt hat. Seine Reaktion veranlasst mich, Ihnen weiteres BlaBla zu ersparen. Es würde doch auf taube Ohren - sprich falsch gepolte Empfangsantennen - stoßen.

*"Es gehört zu den vielen Merkwürdigkeiten des Lebens, dass der Mensch immer bissiger wird, je weniger Zähne er hat*"
(Stefan Heym)

----------


## Helmut.2

Ja, lieber Harald,

der Herr hat Evidenzscheuklappen auf, Er kann nicht anderst sonst wird Er von seiner eigenen Gilde zurechtgewiesen, was wir natürlich nicht mitbekommen!




> Auch hieran mag der objektive Forumsbenutzer erkennen, wie wenig Sie sich wirklich mit dieser von mir beschriebenen DNA-Ploidie auskennen. Es ist ja nicht nur die FNAB von der GKV anerkannt, sondern inzwischen auch von etlichen nicht privaten Versicherungen die Bestimmung der Tumor-Malignität per DNA-Zytometrie. Die Zukunft, Herr Schmit hat schon begonnen, nur sie haben das noch nicht mitbekommen. Während ich hier schreibe, sehe ich über mir, dass sich inzwischen Andi eingeklinkt hat. Seine Reaktion veranlasst mich, Ihnen weiteres BlaBla zu ersparen. Es würde doch auf taube Ohren - sprich falsch gepolte Empfangsantennen - stoßen.


Lieber Daniel, was hilft uns deine Evidenzpredigten wenn sie eh von der medizinischer Fakultät verschönert worden sind zugunsten der Pharmaindustrie, Gerätehersteller und noch welche Andere!

Wir, die den Krebs schon lange haben, gehen einen Weg der zum größten Teil nicht  Evidenz basierend ausgelegt ist aber, das können Sie nur dann verstehen, wenn es Ihnen selbst hart in den inneren Kern der Prostata geht!

Es ist unerträglich von Dir ein "BlaBla" zu lesen und meine, daß Du in Dich mal einwenig verinnerlichen solltest welche Äußerungen Du hier los läßt und Du Akademiker?   

Übrigen: In jedem Forum gleich welcher Art ist es üblich, daß man in Duz Form anschreibt bzw. spricht! 
>>Zitat von Hutschi: ich gehe mal von der hier meistens praktizierten Duz-Variante wieder weg<< 
Lieber Harald, das solltest Du nicht und Du bist so Klug um das zu wissen warum?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Helmut

----------


## spertel

Mich würde an dieser Stelle interessieren, wie man mit einer DNA-Zytomerie den PSA-Wert wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze bekommt.

Wäre hocherfreut darüber verläßliche Hinweise zu erhalten.

Spertel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Mich würde an dieser Stelle interessieren, wie man mit einer DNA-Zytomerie den PSA-Wert wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze bekommt.


Habe mich gerade kaputtgelacht...

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> der Herr hat Evidenzscheuklappen auf, Er kann nicht anderst sonst wird Er von seiner eigenen Gilde zurechtgewiesen, was wir natürlich nicht mitbekommen!


So ist es...
Ich habe schon mal hier erklärt, dass meine "Gilde" immer auf meine Äusserungen aufpasst...





> Wir, die den Krebs schon lange haben, gehen einen Weg der zum größten Teil nicht Evidenz basierend ausgelegt ist aber, das können Sie nur dann verstehen, wenn es Ihnen selbst hart in den inneren Kern der Prostata geht!


Ich habe genug Patienten gesehen, die den Weg gegangen sind, der "zum grössten Teil nicht Evidenz basierend ausgelegt" war, und die oft deswegen gestorben sind.
*Evidenz ist Alles.*
Der Rest gehört zu Misteltherapie & Co.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Von Übertherapie habe ich schon oft gehört, von Überdiagnose - noch nie. Erkenntnisgewinn ist nie falsch!


Erkenntnisgewinn alleine ist etwas Anderes als eine therapeutische Konsequenz aufgrund eines Erkenntnisgewinnes.
Es ist egal was für ein Ploidie die Zellen haben, solange wir nicht daraus eine therapeutischen Konsequenz ableiten können.
Dafür brauchen wir Studien und solange es die nicht gibt, dann kann man auch keine therapeutische Entscheidungen aufgrund einer "Erkenntnis" treffen.

----------


## spertel

Sehr geehrter Herr Schmidt

Ich bin ein stetiger Bewunderer Ihrer Gelassenheit und freue mich, Sie bei diesem warmen Wetter erheitert zu haben.

Sie werden freundlichst gestatten, dass ich weiterhin völlig "unüblich" beim Sie bleibe......;-)

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## BERNET

> DNA-Zytometrie ist für mich ein bisschen wie Misteltherapie:
> Man muss daran glauben, damit man denkt, dass es etwas bringt.
> 
> Was es sicherlich bringt ist Geld in den Taschen von einer handvoll spezialisierten Pathologen, die diese (nicht kassenpflichtige Leistung) extra in Rechnung stellen dürfen.
> Das allein macht die ganze Sache suspekt.


Wenn so etwas geschrieben wird, sollte man zuvor exakt recherchieren.
Es ist sachlich falsch und fachlich eine Frechheit.

Ich kann nur vermuten, dass da jemand einen ganz schlechten Tag hatte, oder sich vorübergehend in einem die freie Willensbestimmung ausschließenden Zustand befunden hat.

Noch ist Zeit, die Angelegenheit richtig zu stellen.

----------


## BERNET

> Mich würde an dieser Stelle interessieren, wie man mit einer DNA-Zytomerie den PSA-Wert wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze bekommt.
> 
> Wäre hocherfreut darüber verläßliche Hinweise zu erhalten.
> 
> Spertel


Hallo Reinhard,

bist du dir eigentlich bewußt, dass du dich mit diesen Sätzen der Lächerlichkeit preisgibst?

Das war doch nur so dahergesagt, oder? Tut dir wahrscheinlich schon leid...

----------


## wowinke

Liebe Mitstreiter,

was soll ich nun aus dieser Diskussion ableiten ?

Sollten wir nicht besser diskutieren wo Erkenntnisse aus der DNA Z weiterhelfen könn*t*en*.*

Für mich persönlich relevante Fragen sind:
Kann mir die DNA Z heute sagen, dass ich in den nächsten Jahren auf eine Folgetherie verzichten kann?
Sicher gibt es dazu Hinweise, da sich das Weiterentwickelt, weiter entdifferenziert,ist das eine Momentaufnahmen
die dann so zu einem später Zeitpunkt nicht mehr gilt. Also eine Nein oder?

Kann mir die DNA Z sagen wann eine Folgetherapie eingeleitet werden sollte? 
Sicher gibt es da Hinweise aus der DNA Z die können dann von "sofort" bis "kann man gelassener angehen" lauten. 
Bei "sofort" ist das eindeutig also ja oder? 
Also könnte man die DNA-Z zur Entscheidung heranziehen ob sofort gehandelt werden sollte. Ich denke das das auch
von den Mitstreitern die auf die DNA-Z hingwiesen haben so gemeint war.

Wenn "gelassener angehen" heraus kommt. Bedeutet das auf jedenfall angehen auch "angehen" weshab dann nicht gleich?


bis auf Weiteres

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wolfgang, nachdem sich weiter oben ein wohl zu der jüngeren Generation von Medizinern gehörender von Sendungsbewußtsein erfüllter, etwas schnodderiger Aktivist gerade kaputt gelacht hat, ist mir im Moment auch mehr danach, Spaß zu verbreiten. Bitte, gehe aber mal davon aus, dass ich es mir nicht nehmen lasse, trotz offensichtlicher, schmählicher Störmanöver auf Deine durchaus verständlichen und vor allem vernünftigen Fragen einzugehen, und zwar zumindest soweit, wie es mir mit meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen möglich ist. Zu dem ganzen von Herrn Schmidt angezettelten Palaver, werde ich meine ganz persönliche Meinung mit einer Rückblende noch separat an der allein dafür zuständigen Forumsrubrik einbringen. Nur dieses Manöver erscheint mir zweitrangig, ich bitte daher um etwas Geduld.

*"Gut sind wir erst, wenn wir lernen, Böses nicht mit Bösem zu vergelten"*
(Ingolf U. Dalferth)

----------


## premme

Hallo Wolfgang,

Du bist gerade in einer Scheißsituation.               (Egal, auch wenn ich die gelbe kriege !!!)

Du hattest ein Problem,
bist es angegangen.

Jetzt gibt es wieder ein neues Problem, und du wendest dich Hilfe /Rat suchend an die Forumsmitglieder.
Und was passiert, es findet keine Diskussion statt, NEIN, ein allgemeines Palaver untereinander, von einigen Mitgliedern, die vermutlich der Meinung sind, sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.
Ich wünsche dir bei deiner Entscheidung die Kraft und Ruhe, für Dich das richtige zu finden.

Viele Grüße

Reinhard

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Kann mir die DNA Z heute sagen, dass ich in den nächsten Jahren auf eine Folgetherie verzichten kann?


Das kann Ihnen nur der liebe Gott sagen.




> Kann mir die DNA Z sagen wann eine Folgetherapie eingeleitet werden sollte?


Nein, da es keine einzige prospektive Studie gibt, bei dem die Therapie anhand der DNA-Z gesteuert wurde.
Dazu müsste man eine Studie machen, die folgendermassen ausschaut:
Wenn die DNA-Z günstig ist kriegen Sie z.B. keine Bestrahlung trotz pT3a, wenn die DNA-Z ungünstig ist kriegen Sie eine Bestrahlung bei pT3a.
Gibt's nicht.




> Also könnte man die DNA-Z zur Entscheidung heranziehen ob sofort gehandelt werden sollte. Ich denke das das auch
> von den Mitstreitern die auf die DNA-Z hingwiesen haben so gemeint war.


Nein.
Sie können eine Therapie anhand eines nicht überprüften Parameters nicht steuern. Das ist keine korrekte Vorgehensweise.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Rainer (Premme), jetzt brems Dich aber auch mal und wirf einen Blick rückwärts, damit Du erkennst, woher das Störfeuer kam. Wo sind denn Deine Ratschläge für Wolfgang? Immerhin hat er nun ganz konkrete Fragen gestellt, deren Beantwortung zumindest ich versprochen habe. Von Anfang an hat Wolfgang sehr wohl von etlichen Seiten Zuspruch bekommen. Es ist nicht gut, nun noch unnötig Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. Die Luft ist ohnehin schon dicke genug.

*"Nichts ist trügerischer als eine offenkundige Tatsache"
*(Arthur Conan Doyle)

----------


## premme

> Hallo Rainer (Premme), jetzt brems Dich aber auch mal und wirf einen Blick rückwärts, damit Du erkennst, woher das Störfeuer kam. Wo sind denn Deine Ratschläge für Wolfgang?


 
Lieber Haralt (Hutschi),

Das ist es ja gerade, ich würde ja gerne, aber ich habe nicht das nötige Wissen, Wolfgang einen Rat zu geben.

Aber diese ausufernden Beiträge tragen ja nicht gerade dazu bei, in Wolfgang einen Entschluß reifen zu lassen.

Viele Beiträge haben doch mit dem Thema nicht`s mehr zu tun.

Einige Mitglieder beharken sich doch gegenseitig.

Ich hoffe, Du verstehst mich.

Gruß Reinhard

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Wolfgang,

Deine Überschrift: "Erneuter PSA-Anstieg nach RPE" kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. 

Bei mir war es ein PSA-Anstieg nach RPE *und* Rezidiv-Tumor-OP. 

Nach der zweiten OP habe ich für eine weitere Therapie ein Gespräch bei einem Strahlentherapeuten gesucht. 
http://www.klinikum-bayreuth.de/pdf/pdf_1267101544.pdf

Ich weiß, daß sich auch der Prostatakrebs nicht nach Schema F entwickelt. Jeder Krebs verhält sich anders. 


Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!
Horst

----------


## BERNET

> Wenn "gelassener angehen" heraus kommt. Bedeutet das auf jedenfall angehen auch "angehen" weshab dann nicht gleich?
> 
> Gruß
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang,

leider ist deine sachliche und besorgte Anfrage und weitere Nachfrage hier im Thread nicht mehr zu beantworten.
Es ist zutiefst beschämend, dass hier öffentlich von Spertel und einem angeblichen (er macht ja schon immer ein großes Geheimnis um seine Identität) Strahlentherapeuten Beiträge von anderen Teilnehmern verfälscht und anders ausgelegt werden.
Dabei wird auch billigend in Kauf genommen, dass die Unruhe und Besorgnis bei dir noch gesteigert werden.
Der Vorgang wird von mir noch später, anderweitig gewürdigt.
Aber du bist jetzt wichtig:

Was ich dir bisher geschrieben habe, erläutere ich dir gerne nochmals persönlich, aber nicht öffentlich im Forum - das hat ja zur Zet keinen Sinn.

Mein Anliegen war von Anfang an, dass du nicht überstürzt in eine eventuell gar nicht notwendige Zweit-Therapie gedrängt wirst.
Wir hatten diesen Fall erst unlängst im Forum. Das hat mich sehr bedrückt.
Ob meine Argumente dann deine Entscheidung beeinflussen, entscheidest doch du selbst. Wenn du sie
nicht (mehr) hören möchtest - auch o.k.
Aber ich lese nicht nur aus einem Buch oder einer Leitlinie ab, sondern bewerte aus meiner Sicht deinen sehr markanten Einzelfall.

Schreibe mir bei Bedarf eine persönliche Nachricht. Ich gebe dir dann eine Telefonnummer. Auch ein persönliches Treffen ist kein Problem - Großraum Stuttgart.

Ich schreibe diese Zeilen hier ganz bewußt öffentlich, damit zwei andere Forumsteilnehmer vielleicht spüren, dass man in gewissen Situationen etwas mehr aufbringen sollte, als sachliche Kälte mit anschließender Lächerlichkeit.

----------


## Anonymous3

Leute, Leute,
beruhigt Euch doch wieder etwas. Wenn ein Ratsuchender in ein paar Monaten/Jahren diese Diskussion, auf der Suche nach Hilfe öffnet, wird er nur den Kopf schütteln können.

Ich muss den Herrn "Schmidt" etwas in Schutz nehmen. Er vertritt die Lehrmeinung, das ist sein gutes Recht. Seine Ausdrucksweise ist oft grenzwertig, aber nicht persönlich beleidigend, er muss sich bei niemandem entschuldigen! Entspannt Euch!
Eigentlich ist es doch schön, dass die Leitlinientherapie hier auch zur Sprache kommt, denn genau das wird man Euch anbieten wenn Ihr zu Eurem Uro/Onko-Dok geht. Da könnt Ihr tausendmal einwenden: _"aber im Forum haben sie geschrieben, dass ...."_ - na, was wird er dann wohl sagen? _"Toll, machen wir, hab' ich wieder was dazugelernt..."_ wohl kaum!

Dok. "Schmidt" hat in seinem ersten Beitrag hier ein, wie ich finde, einen durchaus ernstzunehmen Ansatz gebracht:

_"...ist mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Lokalrezidiv, dass Sie bei einem Gleason Score von 6 und bei dem niedrigen PSA-Wert mit einer Strahlentherapie für immer beseitigen können. Lassen Sie sich bitte helfen und heilen. "_

Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass sich Euer Leitlienen-Dok auf mehr einlassen würde! Dann müsstet Ihr das selbst in die Hand nehmen, und auch *bezahlen*. Das ist der Knackpunkt!

Andi

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wolfgang,

die Anrede Mitstreiter lenkt allzu sehr in die Richtung, als würde hier gestritten, obwohl natürlich jeder weiß, was Du mit Mitstreiter - besser vielleicht Mitbetroffene - ausdrücken willst.

Frank machte sich sehr viel Mühe damit, Dich auf die möglicherweise noch etwas verfrühte Reaktion auf die leicht ansteigenden PSA-Werte hinzuweisen. Eine postoperative DNA-Zytometrie macht genau genommen nicht mehr viel Sinn, es sei denn, das war bei der Frank der Fall, man möchte bei einem späteren Auftauchen eines Rezidivs zur zusätzlichen Absicherung auch die biologische Malignität des Tumors wissen. Dieses Wissen könnte durchaus zur Beruhigung des Nervenkostüms beitragen, weil eben eine subjektive Befundung per GS immer einen gewissen Unsicherheitsfaktor in sich birgt.

Frank regte also neben dieser PLoidie-Klärung auch an, eine Zweitbefundung bei Prof. Bonkhoff durchführen zu lassen. Das alles ist mehr oder weniger untergegangen. Zwischenzeitlich erkundigste Du Dich über Kliniken, die eine IMRT durchführen. Dann wiederum haderste Du damit, ob nicht vielleicht 3D wegen doch geringerer Belastung an bestimmten Körperregionen sinnvoller wäre. Es wäre sicher von Vorteil gewesen, wenn Du Dich mit den Daten Deines Krankheitsverlaufes auf den Weg zu einem kompetenten Radio-Onkologen gemacht hättest.

Frank hatte Dir auch geschrieben "kein Risiko gibt es nicht". In dieser Aussage lag doch alles drin. Du bist nun mal als mündiger Patient an der Entscheidung zu einer möglicherweise erforderlichen weiteren Therapie mit beteiligt. 

Deine erste relevante aktuelle Frage lautet: *"Kann mir die DNA-Z heute sagen, dass ich in den nächsten Jahren auf eine Folgetherie verzichten kann?"
*Das kann Dir weder der Befund einer DNA-Zytometrie sagen noch irgendeine andere Abklärung.

Deine nächste Einblendung enthält eine Anhäufung von verallgemeinernden Vorstellungen, die da sind: *"Sicher gibt es dazu Hinweise, da sich das Weiterentwickelt, weiter entdifferenziert,ist das eine Momentaufnahmen die dann so zu einem später Zeitpunkt nicht mehr gilt. Also eine Nein oder?"*

Wolfgang, Du solltest bitte immer mit der Tatsache leben, dass Deine Prostata nicht mehr da ist. Es gibt Entdifferenzierungen, wenn Du darunter verstehst, dass sich die Malignität von aggressiv auf weniger aggressiv zurückentwickelt. Das ließe sich dann bei noch vorhandener Prostata durch eine DNA-Zytometrie im Abstand von jeweils immer einem Jahr durchaus ermitteln. Ansonsten hierzu ein klares Nein.

*"Kann mir die DNA Z sagen wann eine Folgetherapie eingeleitet werden sollte?"* Nein!

Die restlichen Passagen Deines letzten Beitrages drehen sich im Grunde im Kreise um die nicht mehr vorhandene Möglichkeit, aus einer DNA-Zytometrie noch Hinweise zu bekommen, weil eben die Prostata entfernt wurde. Wir sollten also für die jetzige Situation davon absehen, noch irgendwelche Gedanken in Richtung DNA-Zytometrie zu verschwenden. Falls Dir aber daran gelegen ist - ähnlich wie Frank - die biologische Malignität kennen lernen zu wollen, so steht dem nichts im Wege. Vor einer sofortigen Bestrahlung würde ich nun allerdings noch weitere PSA-Messungen im Abstand von jeweils 3 Monaten machen. Das wäre meine Vorgehensweise. Bitte, schau in mein Profil. Natürlich bist Du mehr als 20 Jahre jünger, dennoch würde ich es noch bedächtig angehen lassen.

*"Gebrauche Deinen Verstand und nimm den Rat des anderen an"*
(Joachim Panten)

----------


## wowinke

Lieber Diskussionspartner,

vielen Dank für die Auseinandersetzung mit meinen Frage
für ich mich entwickelt sich aus den Beiträgen folgende Position.

1. keine DNA-Z des Präperates
2. weitere PSA-Messungen allerdings höchstens noch eine im September
3.Gespräche mit Strahlentherapeuten starten und 
4. Therapie einleiten.



@ Hutschi
mit entdifferenziert meint ich, dass die verbliebenen Zellen ggf.nicht mehr dem Präperat entspr. da eine weitere entdifferenzierung stattgefunden hat und damit die DNA-Z des Präperats keine Aufschlüss für den jetzigen zeitpunkt zu läßt.



Herzlichen Dank für die Diskussion und ich hoffe meine konkreten Frage habe weiter geholfen. 
Zumindest hat Daniel Schmidt einen möglichen konkreten Anwendungsfall der DNA-Z
( Vorgehen nach RPE und pT3 bei günstigem/ ungünstigen Ploiden) auf gezeigt,
den es mit entspr.Studien abzusichern gilt. Es ist sicher noch ein weiter Weg bis dahin. 
Mit dem Arbeitstiteln haben wir schon einen Schritt gemacht


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Wolfgang, sicher nicht nur ich freue mich, dass Du nun zunächst das Ganze wieder etwas gelassener anzugehen in der Lage bist. Du sprichst immer von einem Präparat und meinst doch wohl die entnommene Prostata. Da Du ja später eingeräumt hattest, vor der Ektomie schon mit Flutamid therapiert zu haben, war zumindest die postoperative Malignitätsmessung nicht mehr verlässlich aussagefähig. 




> Zumindest hat Daniel Schmidt einen möglichen konkreten Anwendungsfall der DNA-Z ( Vorgehen nach RPE und pT3 bei günstigem/ ungünstigen Ploiden) auf gezeigt,den es mit entspr.Studien abzusichern gilt.


Diese Einblendung oder Einschätzung ist mir nun völlig unverständlich. Eine DNA-Zytometrie kommt für alle durch Biopsien, gleich welcher Art, entnommene Biopsate in Betracht. Das hat mit einem T 3 überhaupt nichts zu tun. Ob diese Studien in Anbetracht der massiven Ablehnung durch die überwiegende Mehrheit der Pathologen jemals realisiert werden, wage ich eher zu bezweifeln. Es bleibt einer Hand voll unerschrockener und überzeugter Gruppe von Urologen vorbehalten, zusätzliche Erkenntnisse durch eine Bestimmung der Chromosomen, die jedem Menschen von seinen Eltern paarweise mitgegeben wurden, zu gewinnen.
Ich werde heute mein Profil nicht nur in diesem Forum sondern auch bei myprostate durch die von mir veranlasste DNA-Zytometrie und deren Befundung ergänzen.

P.S.: Mit diesem Link, http://www.sanfte-krebsdiagnostik.de/ kann man umfassend erfahren, wie die DNA-Zytometrie abläuft und dass das auch von den Krankenkassen bezahlt wird.

*"Wer lachen kann, dort wo er hätte heulen können, bekommt wieder Lust zum Leben"*
(Werner Finck)

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Hutschi,

so wie ich das von Daniel Schmidt verstanden habe gibt es bei RPE mit einem pT3 Befund immer die Frage sofort bestrahlen oder abwarten und hier könnte dann eine DNA-Z hlefen. D.h  bei ungünstiger Plodie sofort bestrahlen bei günstiger noch abwarten. Wenn dies mit allen Regeln der Kunst abgesichert ist hätten wir einen konkreten Fall bei dem die DNA-Z therapeutische Konsequenzen hat.

 Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wolfgang, also gut, dann empfehle ich Dir nunmehr, Deine Stanzbiopsate, die ja noch jungfräulich waren, weil sie keinen Antiandrogenen ausgesetzt waren, dem Zytopathologischen Institut in Düsseldorf zustellen zu lassen. Diese Biopsate könnte der von Deinem Urologen beauftragte Pathologe direkt nach Düsseldorf senden, was in der Regel auch ohne Probleme abläuft. Ich wünsche Dir, dass dieser kleine Umweg Dir die Entscheidung ein wenig erleichtert, Dich nun bestrahlen zu lassen oder Dich nicht einer Bestrahlung zu unterziehen. Ich wünsche Dir ein ganz entspanntes Wochenende.

P.S.: Auch hier noch eine Ergänzung; bitte anklicken: http://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/I...3_strahlen.pdf

*"Die schönste Freude erlebt man immer da, wo man sie am wenigsten erwartet hätte"*
(Antoine de Saint-Exupèry)

----------


## spertel

Hallo Wolfgang

Die Biopsate Deiner Prostata zwecks einer zytopathologischen Untersuchung nach Düsseldorf zu schicken ist noch unsinniger als die DNA-Zytometrie der entnommenen Prostata selbst.
Der einzig relevante Faktor, der eine therapeutische Konsequenz nach sich zieht, nämlich die Bestrahlung, ist der PSA-Verlauf. Der ist bei Dir im niedrigen Bereich ansteigend.

Daran solltest Du Dich orientieren.......wenn Du die Chance wahrnehmen willst, diesen Krebs noch los zu werden.

Die DNA-Zytometrie mag ja seine Berechtigung haben, eventuell um das Risiko einer AS-Strategie im entsprechenden Alter genauer einschätzen zu können; in Deinem speziellen Fall macht dies nicht den geringsten Sinn.

Jene, die hier Empfehlungen in diese Richtung abgeben, sollten Dir mal erklären warum dies in Deinem Fall der richtige Weg sein soll.

Auf eine befriedigende Antwort, sofern die es überhaupt gibt, wäre auch ich sehr gespannt....... 

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Reinhard,

vielen Dank,
ich sehe das ganz genau so.

Nicht nur allein für mich, sondern um auch die Diskussion zu diesem Thema das immer wieder auftaucht vorwärts zu bringen, habe ich versuche mit konkreten Frage das auf das einzugrenzen wo es etwas bringen kann. Immerhin haben wir nun mit dem was Daniel Schmidt aufgezeigt hat ( Entscheidung für bestrahlung nach RPE und pT3 auf Basis Plodie) einen möglichen sinnvollen therapeutischen Anwendungsfall.

Bis auf Weiteres

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## premme

> Hallo Hutschi,
> so wie ich das von Daniel Schmidt verstanden habe gibt es bei RPE mit einem pT3 Befund immer die Frage sofort bestrahlen oder abwarten und hier könnte dann eine DNA-Z hlefen. D.h bei ungünstiger Plodie sofort bestrahlen bei günstiger noch abwarten. Wenn dies mit allen Regeln der Kunst abgesichert ist hätten wir einen konkreten Fall bei dem die DNA-Z therapeutische Konsequenzen hat.
> Gruß
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang,
bei mir wurde, bei der OP, ein pT3a festgestellt. Mein Prof. sagte mir im Gespräch nach der OP, das das wichtigste der R0 sei.
Also, nach seinen Worten, alles ist raus.
In dem Schreiben, für meinen weiterbehandelnden Uro, stand : alle 3 Monate PSA, Sono und die weiteren Untersuchungen.
Sollte sich der PSA-Wert irgendwann doch verschlechtern, sind weiter Behandlungen einzuleiten.
Bei meinem ersten Besuch, nach der OP, bei meinem Uro, sah er sofort, oh ein pT3a da müssen wir ja sofort was machen.
Ich wies ihn dann auf das nächste Blatt, mit dem RO und den weiteren Maßnahmen. (falls erforderlich).
Also habe ich jetzt einen PSA und Untersuchungstermin, und dann sehen wir weiter.
Zu DNA-Z kann ich mich leider nicht äußern.
Welchen R Wert hattest du denn, konnte leider nicht`s finden.

Gruß premme

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Reinhard (spertel),

war ich anfänglich weiter oben davon ausgegangen, dass Du Dir mit Deiner provozierend klingenden Frage eher einen Scherz erlauben wolltest, die dann auch einen eifrigen Mitleser zum kaputt lachen animierte, bist Du nun tatsächlich davon überzeugt, ausgehend von Deinem eigenen PCa-Verlauf, eine DNA-Zytometrie für Wolfgang wäre eher töricht. Du bemerkst sicher, wie ich mich bemühe, sachlich zu formulieren.
Das sind die von Wolfgang selbst eingestellten PSA-Werte in Zusammenfassung:

10.2004 Biopsie einseitig GL 3+4
29.01.2005 RPE T2c Gl.3+3 
3.2005 PSA <0,0(4) ng/ml in AHB anderes Verfahren
6.2005 PSA<0,1ng/ml 
9.2005 PSA<0,1ng/ml
1.2006 PSA<0,1ng/ml
2.2006 PSA< 0,1ng/ml
5.2006 PSA< 0,1ng/ml
8.2006 PSA< 0,1ng/ml
12.2006 PSA< 0,1ng/ml
03.2007 PSA< o,1 ng/ml
11.09 2007 PSA 0,04ng/ml
29.01.2008 PSA 0,03 ng/ml
17.07.2008 PSA 0,05 ng/ml
28.07.2008 PSA 0,05 ng/ml anderes Labor
08.10.2008 PSA 0,06 ng/ml
08.01.2009 PSA 0.05 ng/ml
30.04.2009 PSA 0,06 ng/ml
15.09.2009 PSA 0,07 ng/ml
11.02.2010 PSA 0.09 ng/ml 
15.06.2010 PSA 0,12 ng/ml
Oktober 2010 geplant

Zunächst waren die Werte nach Ektomie < 0,1 ng/ml. Dann ab 11.09.2007 erstmals 0.04 ng/ml. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass auch die Werte davor sich im Rahmen um 0.0? bewegten. Wenn also nun von März 2005 bis Juni 2010 sich die PSA-Werte alle um 0.0 bis jetzt 0.12 bewegt haben, sehe ich durchaus eine Berechtigung dafür, die Sache verdammt gelassen anzugehen. Abschliessend möchte ich aber nunmehr feststellen, das ich nicht mehr bereit bin, gegen Ignoranz anzukämpfen, sehr wohl aber weiterhin gern Ratschläge zur DNA-Zytometrie weitergeben möchte. Es bleibt jedem überlassen, sein Schicksal selbst zu bestimmen. In diesem Zusammenhang erinnere ich auch noch einmal an die Meinung von Prof. Semjonow zu postoperativen PSA-Werten um 0.1 ng/ml.

P.S.: Von einer PSA-Zwischenmessung nach 22 Tagen Radiatio habe ich auch noch nie gelesen. Wie hoch, lieber Reinhard Spertel ist denn heute das PSA? Letzter Wert ist vom Januar 2010. Nach der bei mir vorgenommenen IMRT haben sich die Werte anfänglich aus den bekannten Gründen erhöht und sind dann laufend bis zum möglichen Nadir vom Januar 2010 auf 0.22 ng/ml heruntergegangen.

*"Die beste und sicherste Tarnung ist immer noch die blanke und nackte Wahrheit. Die glaubt niemand"*
(Max Frisch)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Zumindest hat Daniel Schmidt einen möglichen konkreten Anwendungsfall der DNA-Z
> ( Vorgehen nach RPE und pT3 bei günstigem/ ungünstigen Ploiden) auf gezeigt,
> den es mit entspr.Studien abzusichern gilt. Es ist sicher noch ein weiter Weg bis dahin.


Das wäre nur ein Beispiel, wie man eine solche Fragestellung formulieren könnte. Ob dabei was raus kommt, ist sehr fraglich.
Solche Fragestellungen müsste man allerdings beantworten, um beweisen zu können, dass DNA-Z nützlich ist.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Es bleibt einer Hand voll unerschrockener und überzeugter Gruppe von Urologen vorbehalten, zusätzliche Erkenntnisse durch eine Bestimmung der Chromosomen, die jedem Menschen von seinen Eltern paarweise mitgegeben wurden, zu gewinnen.


Ich glaube, Sie wissen nicht wirklich worüber Sie reden.
Die DNA-Z wird an Tumorzellen gemacht. Diese enthalten ein veränderten Genom (durch den Tumor modifziert), was wenig damit zu tun hat, was Ihre Eltern Ihnen mitgegeben haben.
Die Entstehung des Tumors hat mit den Genen, die Ihre Eltern Ihnen mitgegeben haben nichts zu tun. Sie würden genauso einen Tumor kriegen, wenn jemand anders Ihre Eltern wären.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfgang und Mitstreiter,

seit 2005 bis mindetens Mitte 2008 war das PSA gleichbleibend niedrig. Seit Mitte 2008 könnte sich aufgrund des leichten PSA-Anstiegs ein, wie auch immer geartetes Zellwachstum ankündigen. Dass es sich ursprünglich um einen eher "low risk Tumor" gehandelt hat, ging aus der Biopsie-, wie auch aus dem postoperativen pathologischen Befund hervor. Es ist deshalb heute vollkommen unerheblich ob mittels DNA-Z diploide oder tetraploide Zellstruckturen in den jeweiligen Präparaten vorgefunden werden, da ein Vergleich mit dem heutigen Status nicht Möglich ist, weil eine PSA-Quelle nicht oder noch nicht ermittelt werden kann. Selbst wenn eine solche Quelle für eine Biopsie zugänglich wäre, hätte eine DNA-Z gegenüber einer pathologischen Untersuchung keine unterschiedlichen therapeutischen Konsequenzen.

Wolfgang, jetzt bleibt nur, nach der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung bei weiterem PSA-Anstieg zu verfahren, um die Chance auf endgültige Heilung nicht zu verpassen. Das bedeutet eben ab 0,2 ng/ml PSA die Prostataloge blind zu bestrahlen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## spertel

Werter Hutschi

Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen.
Dein PSA-Verlauf nach IMRT ist bewundernswert und in Deinem Alter von 76 Jahren wenig besorgniserregend. Die Situation von Wolfgang ist eine völlig andere, er ist operiert und sein PSA bewegt sich langsam aber stetig über die Grenze von 0,1 ng/ml.

Die Ausführungen von Prof. Semjonow zum Thema sind mir übrigens bekannt.

Du solltest zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass Wolfgang ca. 20 Jahre jünger ist und die kurative Chance nutzen sollte; dass heisst nicht, dass er nun in Panik verfallen muss; davon war nie die Rede !!
Ich denke, dass auch eine weitere Messung in -3- Monaten seine Situation nicht nennenswert verschlechtert, ich habe allerdings bereits in gleicher Situation mit den Vorbereitungen zur Strahlentherapie begonnen; das Ergebnis ist bekannt bzw. ist im Profil vermerkt. Dies ist lediglich eine Erfahrung, die für andere wegweisend sein kann, aber nicht muss.

Allerdings bist Du mir immer noch die Antwort schuldig, welchen therapeutischen Nutzen Wolfgang aus den Ergebnissen einer DNA-Zytometrie ziehen könnte.
Welche Ergebnisse könnte die Zytometrie ergeben, die ihn bei weiterem Anstieg des PSA von einer Strahlentherapie abhalten sollte ?

Bitte konkret auf seinen Fall bezogen !

Zusätzlich verweise ich auf die guten postoperativen Bestrahlungsresultate von znieha, BerndM und einigen anderen, die mir spontan namentlich nicht einfallen. An diesen Ergebnissen sollte sich Wolfgang (und andere in ähnlicher Situation) orientieren.

@Heribert
Absolut richtig, ich habe die DNA hier nicht mit eingebracht, aber vielleicht weiss Harald noch etwas mehr als wir und klärt uns auf !

Reinhard

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Reinhard, eigentlich hatte ich mich hier schon ausgeklinkt und habe mich eben wieder neu einloggen müssen, um die von Dir vermisste Antwort noch geben zu können.




> Welche Ergebnisse könnte die Zytometrie ergeben, die ihn bei weiterem Anstieg des PSA von einer Strahlentherapie abhalten sollte ?


Vorab möchte ich festhalten, dass ich das jugendliche Alter von Wolfgang in Relation zu meinen 77 Jahren weiter oben schon in Betracht gezogen habe. Ich habe meine Meinung kund getan, und Du, lieber Reinhard, hast dazu Bedenken angemeldet. Zu Deiner beharrlichen Fragestellung meine knappe Antwort: Ergibt die DNA-Zytometrie eine geringere Proliferation als 10 und eine diploide Einstufung, würde ich von einer Bestrahlung auf lange Sicht noch Abstand nehmen, und zwar auch unter Berücksichtigung des Alters von Wolfgang. Ich wiederhole mich, das ist meine Einschätzung, und nun soll doch jeder tun, was ihm beliebt.

*"Schlagfertigkeit ist etwas, worauf man erst 24 Stunden später kommt"*
(Mark Twain)

----------


## Pinguin

> Ich glaube, Sie wissen nicht wirklich worüber Sie reden. Die DNA-Z wird an Tumorzellen gemacht. Diese enthalten ein veränderten Genom (durch den Tumor modifziert), was wenig damit zu tun hat, was Ihre Eltern Ihnen mitgegeben haben. Die Entstehung des Tumors hat mit den Genen, die Ihre Eltern Ihnen mitgegeben haben nichts zu tun. Sie würden genauso einen Tumor kriegen, wenn jemand anders Ihre Eltern wären.


Ich habe noch nie so einen hanebüchen Unsinn lesen dürfen.

*"Auch ein Mensch, der zwanzig Sprachen beherrscht, gebraucht seine Muttersprache, wenn er sich in den Finger schneidet*"
(Jean-Paul Belmondo)

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Heribert,

genau, das Verpassen ist das Thema. 

Natürlich entwickeln sich nicht aus allen Rezidiven Fermetastasen. Wenn ich in die DGU Leitlinien schaue wird dort eine Studie Zitiert  ( Grundgesamtheit 2000) bei denen sich aus einem biochemischen Rezidiv bei 34 % Fernmetastasen entwickelt haben.

Wahrscheinlich gehöre ich bei meine "günstigen" Prognosefaktoren zuden  66% bei denen sich nichts entwickeln wird. Und diese Wahrscheinlichkeit ist mir zu gering.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich habe noch nie so einen hanebüchen Unsinn lesen dürfen.


Dasselbe denke ich von Ihrer Formulierung.
Was für Erkentnisse gewinnt man denn:
"durch eine Bestimmung der Chromosomen, die jedem Menschen von seinen Eltern paarweise mitgegeben wurden"???

Was haben die Eltern hier für eine Rolle?
Es geht nicht um die Bestimmung der Chromosomen der normalen Zellen (wo man sehen kann ob man eine grosse Nase wie der Papa kriegt), es geht um die Bestimmung der veränderten Chromosomen im Tumor. Die haben gar nichts mit den Eltern zu tun. 
Ob sie einen polyploiden Tumor kriegen oder nicht, ist unabhängig davon ob ihr Papa Hans oder Peter hiess.

Warum Sie die Eltern ins Spiel bringen vestehe ich nicht...

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfgang



> Wahrscheinlich gehöre ich bei meine "günstigen" Prognosefaktoren zuden  66% bei denen sich nichts entwickeln wird. Und diese Wahrscheinlichkeit ist mir zu gering.


Genau so denke ich auch. Wenn es darum geht, mehr als 80 Jahre alt zu werden ist es mit "ene mene Muh" nicht mehr getan. Dieses Drittel der absoluten Ungewissheit wäre mir auch zu groß. Ich, ich betone noch mal, ich würde mich allerspätestens bei 0.5 ng/ml PSA bestrahlen lassen. Ob das nun 3D-konformal oder mit IMRT erfolgt, dazu sollte es in der Nähe genug hochqualifizierte Strahlentherapeuten geben, die mich beraten.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Heribert,

die Empfehlung der DGU in der S3 Richtline ist bei < 0,5 ng/ml zu beginnen. Wobei die die Definition für das vorliegen eine Rezidivs >0,2 ng/ml ist. D.h. spatestens wenn klar ist, dass es ein Redzidiv ist wird gestartet das ist dann mit 0,2 ng/ml.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

*Rückblende + Gratulation zum Beitrag 1000*

Wegen der WM ist der hanebüchene Unsinn fast untergegangen. Einem Forumsbenutzer, der es im Gegensatz zu einigen hier sehr wohl bekannten Medizinern bislang nicht für notwendig erachtet hat, seine wahre Identität zu lüften und der* diesen* Beitrag, der eine fundierte Ansammlung von relevanten und auch evidenten Daten enthielt, mit *diesem* beschämenden Kommentar versah, sollte man eigentlich keine Nachhilfestunde in Sachen DNA-Zytometrie geben. Er hat mit seiner oft überheblichen und schroffen Art inzwischen bei etlichen Forumsbenutzern die ihm anfänglich entgegengebrachte Symphatie verspielt und ganz erheblich an Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.

Nachdem ich nun also *das* als hanebüchenen Unsinn bezeichnet habe und dann *diese* schon fast peinliche Reaktion des vermeintlich immer in der richtigen Spur laufenden Strahlentherapeuten lesen muss, habe ich meine zuvor schon beschlossene Deckelzuklappentscheidung noch einmal zurückgestellt und komme zu diesen




> Was für Erkentnisse gewinnt man denn: "durch eine Bestimmung der Chromosomen, die jedem Menschen von seinen Eltern paarweise mitgegeben wurden"??? Was haben die Eltern hier für eine Rolle? Es geht nicht um die Bestimmung der Chromosomen der normalen Zellen (wo man sehen kann ob man eine grosse Nase wie der Papa kriegt), es geht um die Bestimmung der veränderten Chromosomen im Tumor. Die haben gar nichts mit den Eltern zu tun. Ob sie einen polyploiden Tumor kriegen oder nicht, ist unabhängig davon ob ihr Papa Hans oder Peter hiess. Warum Sie die Eltern ins Spiel bringen vestehe ich nicht...


eher humorig anmutenden Fragen gleich zur Sache: Die (molekular-) biologische Grundlage der DNA-Zytometrie basiert auf einer Veränderung, d. h. der Abnahme oder Zunahme an Chromosomen und damit derErbsubstanzmenge in den Zellen, wie sie nur bei bösartigen Tumoren vorkommt. Die biologische Grundlage für die DNA-Bildzytometrie ist die sog. chromosomale Aneuploidie. Normale nicht maligne Zellen des Menschen haben (mit Ausnahme der Samen- und Eizellen) einen zweifachen Satz von 23 Chromosomen (je einen Satz vom Vater und einen Satz von der Mutter), also insgesamt 46. Schon Zellen des beginnenden Prostatakarzinoms zeigen aber davon Abweichungen, also ein Fehlen von Chromosomen (bzw. -Bruchstücken) oder einen Gewinn von Chromosomen (oder -Bruchstücken). Dieses Verhalten nennt man chromosomale Aneuploidie. Die dadurch entstehenden Abweichungen des DNA-Gehaltes von der Norm kann man mit der DNA-Zytometrie messen. Übersteigen die gemessenen Werte einzelner Zellen den systembedingten Messfehler des Verfahrens (+ oder - 10 Prozent), so liegt eine DNA-Aneuploidie vor. Der Nachweis einer chromosomalen Aneuploidie oder der mit ihr verbundenen Mengenveränderung der DNA (analog: DNA-Aneuploidie genannt), gilt international als Marker für das Vorliegen von Tumorzellen. Weist man in Prostatazellen also DNA-Aneuploidie nach, dann liegt zweifelsfrei ein Prostatakarzinom vor.

Ein sehr aggressives Prostatakarzinom zeigt sehr hohe DNA-Gehalte (bis zum 10-fachen der Norm) und starke Schwankungen von Zelle zu Zelle. Der Pathologe spricht von einer "multiploiden DNA-Verteilung". Dazwischen gibt es noch die "peritetraploide" DNA-Verteilung, der noch einer eine relativ guten Prognose entspricht und die "x-ploide" Verteilung. Zwischen "peridiploider" (auch als Grad I bezeichnet), "peritetraploider", "x-ploider" und "multiploider" DNA-Verteilung gibt es fließende Übergänge. Mit der Zeit kann es im Rahmen der sog. "zytogenetischen Tumorprogression" spontan zu einem Anstieg des DNA-Malignitätsgrades, d. h. des Ausmaßes chromosomaler - und dementsprechend von DNA-Aneuploidie kommen. Weiterhin können sich in verschiedenen Teilen des Tumors unterschiedliche DNA-Verteilungsmuster finden. Daher muss man vor allem bei größeren Tumoren (T3, T4) mehrere (bis zu fünf) verschiedene Proben für die DNA-Zytometrie untersuchen.
Von Bedeutung bei der Einschätzung des Malignitätsgrades des Tumors ist auch die Wachstumsrate (Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit) des Tumors. Diese kann ebenfalls mit der DNA-Zytometrie bestimmt werden.. Je schneller der Krebs wächst, umso bösartiger ist er. Teilen sich dagegen die Tumorzellen nur langsam, also wie gesunde Zellen, dann ist der Tumor in der Regel wenig aggressiv. Als Maß für die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit wird in der Pathologie oft der Anteil in Teilung befindlicher Zellen verwendet, sie s. g. Proliferationsfraktion. Ist diese nur klein und beträgt z. B. bei einem peridiploiden Prostatakarzinom weniger als 5 Prozent, so liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für 73-jährige Männer in den folgenden 15 Jahren an ihrem Tumor zu sterben bei nur 10 Prozent. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von gleich alten Männern in Deutschland nach 10 Jahren an etwas anderem zu sterben ist demgegenüber rein statistisch gesehen sogar höher und beträgt über 20 Prozent.

P.S.: In "Spektrum der Wissenschaft" erschien im Jahre 2007 die berühmte Darstellung des amerikanischen Molekularbiologen Prof. Peter Duesberg mit dem Titel "Das Chromosomenchaos" Hier zu sehen.
http://www.spektrum.de/artikel/903042. Diese Dokumentation hatte ich damals von Prof. Böcking als Link bekommen und auch hier eingestellt. Nach Eingabe von "Das Chromosomenchaos" in die Forumssuchmaske erscheint auch mein damaliger Beitrag. Leider von mir später im Zorn aus bekannten Gründen gelöscht. Dem zum "Gast Harro" mutierten Hutschi sollte man noch nachträglich dafür die Ohren lang ziehen. Eine zum Schmunzeln anregende Story möchte ich auch noch einmal anhängen, als nämlich Prof. Duesberg im DKFZ anläßlich einer größeren Veranstaltung mit unzähligen Vorträgen von Pathologen aus aller Welt in seiner Funktion als Chairman einem überaus dramatisch sich für die Gleason-Skala ins Zeug legenden Pathologen, der zusätzlich seine Ablehnung zur DNA-Zytometrie bekundete, nach Beendigung seines Vortrages zurief" Was halten Sie denn davon, wenn wir zukünftig empfehlen würden, die Reihenfolge der diagnostischen Vorgehensweise umzukehren, nämlich erst DNA-Ploidie-Bestimmung und dann Gleason? Großes Gelächter der vielen Berufs-Kollegen.

Zur Abrundung auch noch *diese* Darstellungen.

Übrigens: 


> DNA-Zytometrie ist für mich ein bisschen wie Misteltherapie


das sollte der so munter drauflos zitierende Herr Schmidt einmal einem Zyto-Pathologen zurufen. Ungläubiges Erstaunen über so eine geballte Ladung von Ignoranz und Unwissenheit wäre noch die mildeste Form des Zurkenntnisnehmens.

*"Wer glaubt, über der Situation zu stehen, steht in Wirklichkeit nur daneben"*
(Friedl Beutelrock)

----------


## gerhard29

> Blablabla und 0 Evidenz.


Eigentlich habe ich die Beiträge von Daniel Schmidt immer gern gelesen und sie erschienen mir auch verständlich. Egal ob es seine eigene Meinung war, oder an die S-3-Leitlinie angepasst. 

Dieser Beitrag aber passt überhaupt nicht. Es wird Mühe und Arbeit von anderen Mitbetroffenen niedergemacht und jegliche Akzeptanz vor anderen Meinungen, ja sogar Respekt vor Personen scheinen absolut zu fehlen. Mit solchen Beiträgen macht man jede Diskussion, wenn nicht sogar das Forum kaputt. Aus, basta, amen, Flasche leer!


Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Von Bedeutung bei der Einschätzung des Malignitätsgrades des Tumors ist  auch die Wachstumsrate (Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit) des Tumors. Diese kann  ebenfalls mit der DNA-Zytometrie bestimmt werden.. Je schneller der  Krebs wächst, umso bösartiger ist er. Teilen sich dagegen die  Tumorzellen nur langsam, also wie gesunde Zellen, dann ist der Tumor in  der Regel wenig aggressiv. Als Maß für die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit wird  in der Pathologie oft der Anteil in Teilung befindlicher Zellen  verwendet, sie s. g. Proliferationsfraktion. I*st diese nur klein und  beträgt z. B. bei einem peridiploiden Prostatakarzinom weniger als 5  Prozent, so liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für 73-jährige Männer in den  folgenden 15 Jahren an ihrem Tumor zu sterben bei nur 10 Prozent.* Die  Wahrscheinlichkeit von gleich alten Männern in Deutschland nach 10  Jahren an etwas anderem zu sterben ist demgegenüber rein statistisch  gesehen sogar höher und beträgt über 20 Prozent.


Wer sagt das?
Wo sind diese Daten her?

----------


## Pinguin

> Wer sagt das? Wo sind diese Daten her?


Warum lenken Sie ab, anstatt endlich beizudrehen und auch mal anderen Forumsbenutzern einen klitzekleinen Überblick über gewisse medizinische Zusammenhänge bzw. Ablaufe zuzutrauen? Als Strahlentherapeut muss man wahrlich nicht alles wissen, aber man sollte sich dann hier auch nicht wie ein Rumpelstilzchen gebärden. Meine Informationen stammen von dem besten Zyto-Pathologen, den es zumindest in Europa gibt, der aber mittlerweile nicht nur in den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika, sondern auch in China und Japan die Anerkennung und Hochachtung genießt, die ihm hierzulande einige wenige Besserwisser nicht zukommen lassen wollen, weil sie eben über keine Ausbildung als Zyto-Pathologen verfügen, denn dazu muss man etwas mehr können und vor allem mehr wissen, als das, was man an Wissen benötigt, um subjektiv ein Stanzbiopsat nach Gleason zu bewerten.

*"Wer viele Sprachen spricht, kann in vielen Sprachen Unsinn reden"*
(Alexander Roda-Roda)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Meine Informationen stammen von dem besten Zyto-Pathologen, den es zumindest in Europa gibt, der aber mittlerweile nicht nur in den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika, sondern auch in China und Japan die Anerkennung und Hochachtung genießt, die ihm hierzulande einige wenige Besserwisser nicht zukommen lassen wollen, weil sie eben über keine Ausbildung als Zyto-Pathologen verfügen, denn dazu muss man etwas mehr können und vor allem mehr wissen, als das, was man an Wissen benötigt, um subjektiv ein Stanzbiopsat nach Gleason zu bewerten.


Zeigen Sie die Daten.
Zeigen Sie die Studien.

----------


## Pinguin

> Zeigen Sie die Daten. Zeigen Sie die Studien.


Es gibt keine. Also dürfen Sie das auch weiterhin, wie Ihr neuer Co-Kommentator Burger, als Blabla abtun oder auch als Kokolores empfinden. Ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread, weil es nicht länger lohnt gegen evidenzbasierte Ignoranz anzukämpfen.

P.S.: Zu dem "hanebüchenen Unsinn" hätten Sie sich wenigstens noch bekennen sollen. Aber das bringt ein selbst ernannter Alleswisser ja nicht fertig.

*"Die wahre Lebensweisheit besteht darin, im Alltäglichen das Wunderbare zu sehen"*
(Pearl S. Buck)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Es gibt keine..


Wenn es keine Daten gibt, woher kann/darf man denn solche Aussagen wie: *"Ist diese nur klein und beträgt z. B. bei einem peridiploiden Prostatakarzinom weniger als 5 Prozent, so liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für 73-jährige Männer in den folgenden 15 Jahren an ihrem Tumor zu sterben bei nur 10 Prozent."* 
Woher kommen denn diese 10%, wer hat sie erfunden?

Soll das etwas seriös sein?
Soll das die Basis für weitere Empfehlungen an verunsicherte Betroffene sein, die mit der Erstdiagnose konfrontiert sind?

Sie haben hier einen riesen Aufschrei gestartet und die Leute auf micht gehetzt, weil ich nur eine grobe Aussage gemacht habe. Und was habe ich denn eigentlich gesagt?
Dass ihre Aussagen auf keiner Evidenz basieren.
Und dann 1 Woche später geben Sie es doch zu, dass Sie keine Daten haben, um ihre Aussagen zu unterstützen.
Und jetzt laufen Sie auch davon, weil Sie eine vernünftige Diskussion nicht aushalten. 
Na dann laufen Sie mal... 


Also:

*Blablabla und 0 Evidenz.*

----------


## Pinguin

> Und jetzt laufen Sie auch davon, weil Sie eine vernünftige Diskussion nicht aushalten. Na dann laufen Sie mal...


Ich laufe nicht davon, und Sie sind ein schlechter Verlierer. Es hat sich noch niemand einen Zacken aus seiner Krone gebrochen - nicht mal ein möglicherweise begnadeter Strahlentherapeut - einen offensichtlichen Irrtum einzugestehen. Sie aber sind schlicht nicht in der Lage, das zu vollbringen; was ich als Armutszeugnis ob fehlendem Sinn zur Realität empfinde. Die Tatsache, dass für etwas keine Studien vorliegen bzw. überhaupt jemals erstellt wurden, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass die immerhin schon bekannten Fakten einem kranken Hirn entsprungen sind. Es sind Erfahrenswerte aus unzähligen vorgenommenen Untersuchungen, wobei das Prostatakarzinom dabei leider nur eine nachrangige Bedeutung einnimmt. Für andere Tumoren ist die Datenlage möglicherweise günstiger. Das aber ist nicht mein Thema. Leben Sie nun trotzdem mit Ihrer überheblichen Einstellung und dem Makel, eben doch nicht allwissend zu sein, gesund weiter. Gegen einen sachlichen Strahlentherapeuten hatte ich von Anfang an nichts einzuwenden, sehr wohl aber gegen einen ständigen Besserwisser, der, wenn es eng wird, anstatt sachlich an dem Punkt weiter zu diskutieren, wo eben sachliche Differenzen bestehen, mit der alten Taktik reagiert, das Thema zu wechseln, und zwar nach dem Motto "Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung". Schon sehr schmählich!

P.S.: *Hier* noch einige statistische Daten zur Lebenserwartung.

*"Der Weg ist das Ziel"*
(Konfuzius)

----------


## LudwigS

> Ich laufe nicht davon, und Sie sind ein schlechter Verlierer. Es hat sich noch niemand einen Zacken aus seiner Krone gebrochen - nicht mal ein möglicherweise begnadeter Strahlentherapeut - einen offensichtlichen Irrtum einzugestehen. Sie aber sind schlicht nicht in der Lage, das zu vollbringen; was ich als Armutszeugnis ob fehlendem Sinn zur Realität empfinde. Die Tatsache, dass für etwas keine Studien vorliegen bzw. überhaupt jemals erstellt wurden, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass die immerhin schon bekannten Fakten einem kranken Hirn entsprungen sind. Es sind Erfahrenswerte aus unzähligen vorgenommenen Untersuchungen, wobei das Prostatakarzinom dabei leider nur eine nachrangige Bedeutung einnimmt. Für andere Tumoren ist die Datenlage möglicherweise günstiger. Das aber ist nicht mein Thema. Leben Sie nun trotzdem mit Ihrer überheblichen Einstellung und dem Makel, eben doch nicht allwissend zu sein, gesund weiter. Gegen einen sachlichen Strahlentherapeuten hatte ich von Anfang an nichts einzuwenden, sehr wohl aber gegen einen ständigen Besserwisser, der, wenn es eng wird, anstatt sachlich an dem Punkt weiter zu diskutieren, wo eben sachliche Differenzen bestehen, mit der alten Taktik reagiert, das Thema zu wechseln, und zwar nach dem Motto "Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung". Schon sehr schmählich!
> 
> *"Der Weg ist das Ziel"*
> (Konfuzius)


 Also bei uns in Sachsen, Hutschi, erhalten solche Beiträge das Prädikat "Gelabere" und Schreiber solcher Beiträge nennt man "Laberer, Labersack, alter Labersack".

Liest du denn deine schlauen Sprüche nicht selbst?

Ludwig

----------


## Pinguin

> Also bei uns in Sachsen, Hutschi, erhalten solche Beiträge das Prädikat "Gelabere" und Schreiber solcher Beiträge nennt man "Laberer,Labersack, alter Labersack".


Volle Zustimmung! Nimm meinen Dank für die tapfere Unterstützung des von Dir so sehr bewunderten Daniel Schmidt, der hier als Neutrum für so viel Furore sorgt. Und Dir, lieber Ludwig, spukt wohl immer noch meine heftige Reaktion auf die Beiträge des jetzigen Anonymous/Gast im Kopfe herum. Davor konnten wir beide noch ganz gut miteinander, zumindest, was die freundschaftlichen Telefonate anbetraf. Konsequenz: Nicht mehr labern, besser schweigen.

*"Mische ein bisschen Torheit in dein ernsthaftes Tun und Trachten! Albernheiten im rechten Moment sind etwas ganz Köstliches"
*(Horaz)

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Ludwig, 

in Bayern sagt man zu Labersäcken: Dampfplauderer

Gruß Horst

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber HorstK, ich hatte Dich hier schon vermisst. Schön, dass Du, wie immer, auf einen fahrenden Zug noch schnell draufhüpfst!!

*"Wenn du dich immer an die Regel hältst, verpasst du eine Menge Spaß"*
(Katharine Hepburn)

----------


## gerhard29

*Wo führt das alles hin?*

*Leute, das alles hat nichts mehr mit Diskussionen und Sachlichkeit zu tun. Von daher bitte ich, dass die Schreiber wieder auf den Boden zurückkommen und sich beruhigen. Momentan ist es fast so, dass sich dieses Forum abschreckend für neue Mitbetroffene auswirkt. Oder wirkt sich Hitze und Fußball-Euphorie so negativ aus?*


*Viele Grüße*


*Gerhard*

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Gerhard, solange ein Daniel Schmidt hier triumphieren darf, wird es zumindest mit diesem Forumsbenutzer keine sachliche Diskussion in diesem Forum geben, denn der evidenzgepolte Diskutant vermag es nicht sachlich zu diskutieren, weil er immer wieder nur seine Phrasen abzudreschen vermag.

Auf Zitate möchte ich ab sofort verzichten. Sie sollen nicht auch noch in die Kategorie Gelaber oder Dampfplauderei abdriften. Das hätten sie nicht verdient, weil sie das geistige Eigentum von meist sehr hoch eingeschätzten Menschen waren oder sind.

----------


## premme

Dank an alle Mitglieder,

die sich in diesem Thread beharken.
Diese Beiträge sind eine Bestätigung meines Beitrages Nr. 32. in diesem Thread.

Gruß premme

----------


## HorstK

> Lieber HorstK, ich hatte Dich hier schon vermisst. Schön, dass Du, wie immer, auf einen fahrenden Zug noch schnell draufhüpfst!!


H. Zug-Kontrolleur,
kann es sein, daß man in einem Hochgeschwindigkeits-Zug zunehmend die Übersicht verliert? 
Ich sitze schon eine ganze Weile in diesem Zug, Wagen-Nr. (Seite) 4, Platz #36

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber HorstK,




> H. Zug-Kontrolleur, kann es sein, daß man in einem Hochgeschwindigkeits-Zug zunehmend die Übersicht verliert? 
> Ich sitze schon eine ganze Weile in diesem Zug, Wagen-Nr. (Seite) 4, Platz #36


Du hättest vielleicht mal einen Wagenwechsel einplanen sollen, um direkt am Ball bleiben zu können. Gut möglich, dass ich anderer Stelle - Plauderecke? - das Thema noch einmal aufgreife, damit ein objektiver Mitleser selbst in Ruhe erkennen kann, wie der Hase hier lief. Im Moment Flasche oder besser Akku leer oder Motivation im Eimer. Hannemann geh Du voran, wer immer das sein möchte.

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Harald, hatten wir das alles nicht schon einmal ?

Du solltest einmal alle deine Zitate Revue passieren lassen und danach handeln, dann wärst du jetzt nicht in dieser verqueren Situation. Das Thema DNA Zytometrie scheint die Mutter aller heißen Eisen zu sein, dass man nur anfassen sollte, wenn man mit einer so kontroversen  Diskussion umgehen kann, ohne die Contenance zu verlieren.  

Also krieg dich ein, versuche über den Dingen zu stehen, genieße das Leben und fasse dich in Zukunft etwas kürzer, dann läufst du nicht Gefahr als Dampfplauderer etc. betitelt zu werden. Hier oben würden wir Sabbelbüdel sagen, aber dass wäre eher liebevoll als verletzend gemeint, denn auf Platt verlieren Schimpfwörter ihre Schärfe.

JürgenS

----------


## wowinke

Liebe Diskussionspartner,
ich halte es für wichtig, dass jene die "etwas weiter" sind auch weiter denk und sich immer wieder einbringen. Nur so kann
eine Entwicklung in Gang kommen, von der wir vielleicht erst in Jahren und Jahrzehnten profitieren können.

Persönlich weis ich aus Erfahrung, wie schwer es ist wenn Ding die aus Innererüberzeugung zum "Wohle" aller gedacht
sind auf Widerstande stossen, weil der "Reifungsprozess" beim Gegenüber nicht soweit ja noch nicht soweit sein kann. wenn das alles dazu beigetragen hat das Thema weiter reifen zulassen. Sind wir schon weiter aus meiner Sicht sind wir das. Vielen Dank an alle die sich eingemischt haben.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Die Tatsache, dass für etwas keine Studien vorliegen bzw. überhaupt jemals erstellt wurden, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass die immerhin schon bekannten Fakten einem kranken Hirn entsprungen sind.


Nein, auf keinen Fall.




> Es sind Erfahrenswerte aus unzähligen vorgenommenen Untersuchungen, wobei das Prostatakarzinom dabei leider nur eine nachrangige Bedeutung einnimmt. Für andere Tumoren ist die Datenlage möglicherweise günstiger.


Die einzige Tumoren, bei der DNA-Zytometrie eine *HILFE* zur Therapieentscheidung darstellt sind hämatologische Krebsnerkrankungen (Blutkrebs). Und dort nur als *HILFE*. Eine Therapie lässt sich dort anhand der DNA-Zytometrie auch nicht steuern, weil es dort auch nicht genügend Studien gibt.

Mein Problem ist nicht die DNA-Zytometrie als Untersuchung.
Ich finde, dass diese Untersuchung durchaus Aussagen macht, die richtig sind.
Man weiss in der Tat etwas mehr über den Tumor nach der Untersuchung.
Die Frage ist wohl, was bringt dieses Wissen und wie kann man dieses Wissen umsetzen.

Und hier ist das Problem:
Wir haben keinerlei Studien, die zeigen können, dass es sicher oder vernünftig ist, die Therapie anhand der DNA-Zytometrie zu steuern. Man kann nicht sagen, dass es sicher ist, aufgrund des DNA-Zytometrieergebnisses auf gewisse therapeutische Schritte zu verzichten oder dass diese unbedingt notwendig sind.

Beim PSA-Wert und Gleason  Score wissen wir das.
Wir wissen, dass ein Patient mit einer positiven Stanze, einen Gleason Score 3+3=6 und einen PSA von 6 ng/ml bei der Erstdiagnose mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Metastasen hat. Daher verzichten viele Urologen bei solchen Patienten auf eine CT-Abdomen oder eine Skelettszintigraphie. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist verschwindend gering, dass man dort was erkennen wird.
Anders ist es, wenn die Hälfte der Stanzen positiv ist, der Gleason Score 4+4=8 ist und der PSA-Wert bei 19 ng/ml liegt.
Da macht es durchaus Sinn nach Knochen- oder Lymphknotenmetastasen zu suchen.
Das ist ein prima Beispiel, wo die Diagnostik (der Aufwand) anhand von validen Werten *gesteuert* wird.

Es ist ein bisschen wie wenn Sie einen Döner bestellen. Sie bestellen einmal Döner mit Alles.
Und Sie kriegen diesen auch und Sie wissen auch das dies ein Döner mit Alles sein wird.
Was Sie nicht wissen ist, was für eine Farbe die Papiertüte sein wird, wo der Döner drin sein wird. 
Bis Sie den Döner in den Hand haben. Jetzt wissen Sie es, die Tüte ist blau.
Schmeckt der Döner jetzt anders, weil die Tüte blau ist?





> *"Der Weg ist das Ziel"
> *(Konfuzius)


Leider klingen Sie eher konfus und nicht nach Konfuzius...

----------


## rembert

das war doch jetzt eigentlich mal wieder ein Beitrag mit Aussage, selbst den Döner-Vergleich fand ich ganz gelungen. Warum muss dann am Ende wieder ein Schlag unter die Gürtellinie erfolgen??  Habe noch nie so viele Sturköpfe auf einem Haufen erlebt.

----------


## HorstK

> Hier oben würden wir *Sabbelbüdel* sagen,...


Sabbelbüdel - Dumm Tüch reden
Wer viel redet und trascht und dabei eine gehörige Portion dumm Tüch (dummes Zeug) von sich gibt, wird in Hamburg Sabbelbüdel genannt. 
Es gab auch einen Begriff für die weibliche Form solcher Mitmenschen: Sabbeljette, wobei dieser Ausdruck genau genommen die Verballhornung des französischen Serviette (Mundtuch) gewesen sein soll. 
Die Verben sabbeln oder vulgär sabbern haben ursprünglich etwas mit dem Mund und dem Speichel darin zu tun und lassen sich mndd. mit geifern übersetzen. Möglich ist auch eine Abwandlung aus schlabbern. 
Um so einen plattdeutschen "Dampfplauderer" zu stoppen, fährt man ihm mit "Hol dien Sabbel!" oder "Sabbel di doot!" über den Mund. (mj)
http://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/sp...ech-reden.html

Na denn...

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Daniel,
angenommen der Patient mit GS 3+3 und PSA von 6ng/ml will AS praktizieren. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine diploide Verteilung dann für ihn - zwar keine Therapiesteuerung -aber einen wichtigen Teil seiner Entscheidung für AS darstellt. Prof. Böcking würde eine günstige Prognose abgeben und der Patient hoffen, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben und nicht ganz so beunruhigt dem weiteren Verlauf entgegensehen.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Heribert

> Hallo Daniel,
> angenommen der Patient mit GS 3+3 und PSA von 6ng/ml will AS praktizieren. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine diploide Verteilung dann für ihn - zwar keine Therapiesteuerung -aber einen wichtigen Teil seiner Entscheidung für AS darstellt. Prof. Böcking würde eine günstige Prognose abgeben und der Patient hoffen, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben und nicht ganz so beunruhigt dem weiteren Verlauf entgegensehen.
> Gruß Jürgen


Ja, und das ohne sich ausschließlich auf das Bauchgefühl, verbunden mit den S3-Leitlinien seines Urologen/Strahlentherapeuten verlassen zu müssen. Es geht also bei der DNA-Z nur um eine weitere Bestätigung seiner zu treffenden Entscheidung. Und damit meine ich nicht die Entscheidung des Arztes, sondern die des Betroffenen. Dabei ist uns, den Befürwortern der DNA-Z ganz bewusst, dass es hierbei *auch keine 100%ige Sicherheit* gibt, sondern nur die Bestätigung einer größtmöglichen Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Dieses Thema müsste doch in sachlicher Atmosphäre diskutabel sein, ohne in Pöbelei auszuarten.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Daniel,
> angenommen der Patient mit GS 3+3 und PSA von 6ng/ml will AS praktizieren. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine diploide Verteilung dann für ihn - zwar keine Therapiesteuerung -aber einen wichtigen Teil seiner Entscheidung für AS darstellt. Prof. Böcking würde eine günstige Prognose abgeben und der Patient hoffen, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben und nicht ganz so beunruhigt dem weiteren Verlauf entgegensehen.
> Gruß Jürgen


Das ist die eine Seite.
Auf der anderen Seite hätten Leute wie JürgenM, Hans-W, Hans(Gl), der Mann von Tinka, der Mann von ChristineW und WinfriedW sicher was drum gegeben, fünf, acht, oder zehn Jahre früher eine zu diesem Zeitpunkt so eingeschätzte, aber kurative Übertherapie gemacht zu haben - um nur einige zu nennen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel,
> angenommen der Patient mit GS 3+3 und PSA von 6ng/ml will AS praktizieren. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine diploide Verteilung dann für ihn - zwar keine Therapiesteuerung -aber einen wichtigen Teil seiner Entscheidung für AS darstellt. Prof. Böcking würde eine günstige Prognose abgeben und der Patient hoffen, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben und nicht ganz so beunruhigt dem weiteren Verlauf entgegensehen.
> Gruß Jürgen


Nein, nein und nochmals nein.
Es gibt ganz klare Vorgaben wann AS mit Sicherheit praktiziert werden kann und eine gute Alternative zu OP/Strahlentherapie oder Hormontherapie darstellt.
Und in diesen evidenzbasierten Vorgaben taucht eine DNA-Zytometrie nirgendwo auf.
Was Herr Prof. Böcking für eine Prognose anhand der DNA-Zytometrie abgibt ist irrelevant.
Es geht hier (wie ein anderer Teilnehmer in einem anderen Thread bereits geschrieben hat) um *Evidenz*-basierte Medizin und nicht um *Eminenz*-basierte Medizin.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Ludwig



> Das ist die eine Seite.
> Auf der anderen Seite hätten Leute wie JürgenM, Hans-W, Hans(Gl), der Mann von Tinka, der Mann von ChristineW und WinfriedW sicher was drum gegeben, fünf, acht, oder zehn Jahre früher eine zu diesem Zeitpunkt so eingeschätzte, aber kurative Übertherapie gemacht zu haben - um nur einige zu nennen.


Es ist richtig auch an das andere Extrem zu erinnern aber sie waren allesamt keine Kandidaten für AS:

Jürgen M.  Ausgangs PSA 48,7 ng/ml
Hans (Gl)    Ausgangs PSA 44,1 ng/ml
WinfriedW  Ausgangs PSA 239,3ng/ml

ChristineWs Mann   Gleason 9 ( 5 + 4 )

Gruß Heribert

----------


## LudwigS

> Lieber Ludwig
> 
> 
> Es ist richtig auch an das andere Extrem zu erinnern aber sie waren allesamt keine Kandidaten für AS:
> 
> Jürgen M.  Ausgangs PSA 48,7 ng/ml
> Hans (Gl)    Ausgangs PSA 44,1 ng/ml
> WinfriedW  Ausgangs PSA 239,3ng/ml
> 
> ...


Ja, zu diesem "Zu-spät-Zeitpunkt".

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Daniel,

klar die Kriterien für AS nach DGU-Leitlinien sind

- Verdopplungzeit > 10 Monate
- GS< 8 
- Rezidiv ( das war der Ausgangspunkt des Thread) auftreten nach > 2 Jahre

Das sind die derzeit (einfach) messbaren Grössen in denen sich natürlich indirekt die "Natur" des Karzinoms wiederspiegelt.
Da steckt im Grunde natürlich dann auch indirekt das das drin was auch eine DNA-Z liefern würde.

Der Vorteil ist es ist einfach ermittelbar und es gibt eine Korrelation (nehme ich an, Korrelationsfaktoren ? ) mit dem Auftauchen von Fernmatastasen. 

Und es ist genau die Korrelation DNA-Z mit dem Auftauschen von Fernmetastasen die nachzuweisen wären. Das wär sicher eine Menge Arbeit, aber für schwierg halte ich das nicht, das aus vorhanden Daten mit statistischen Methoden abzuleiten. Ich frage mich schon ob hier nicht schon die Patologen die sich mit DNA-Z beschäftigen unterwegs sind. 



Gruß
Wolfgang 

r

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel,
> klar die Kriterien für AS nach DGU-Leitlinien sind
> - Verdopplungzeit > 10 Monate
> - GS< 8 
> - Rezidiv ( das war der Ausgangspunkt des Thread) auftreten nach > 2 Jahre
> 
> Das sind die derzeit (einfach) messbaren Grössen in denen sich natürlich indirekt die "Natur" des Karzinoms wiederspiegelt.
> Da steckt im Grunde natürlich dann auch indirekt das das drin was auch eine DNA-Z liefern würde.


Das sind nicht die einzigen Kriterien, die es gibt.
Es gibt eine Fülle von Studien und verschiedenen Guidelines für AS.
Einige lehnen AS bei Gleason Score >6 z.B. ab. Für andere ist die PSA Grenze bei 10 ng/ml, andere sehen das lockerer und empfehlen AS auch bei PSA 15 ng/ml, wenn der Rest stimmt.




> Der Vorteil ist es ist einfach ermittelbar und es gibt eine Korrelation (nehme ich an, Korrelationsfaktoren ? ) mit dem Auftauchen von Fernmatastasen.


Jeder Tumor macht Fernmetastasen, wenn man lange genug wartet.
Bei AS ist es oft so, dass man eben vor dem Auftreten dieser der Patient entweder gestorben ist, oder man doch eine Therapie machen musste, weil der Tumor aggressiver wurde.




> Und es ist genau die Korrelation DNA-Z mit dem Auftauschen von Fernmetastasen die nachzuweisen wären. Das wär sicher eine Menge Arbeit, aber für schwierg halte ich das nicht, das aus vorhanden Daten mit statistischen Methoden abzuleiten. Ich frage mich schon ob hier nicht schon die Patologen die sich mit DNA-Z beschäftigen unterwegs sind.


Studien müssen her, das ist klar.
Und dann muss auch jemand nachweisen, warum DNA-Z besser als die üblichen Parameter sind. Liefert DNA-Z eine bessere Abschätzung als PSA und Gleason Score ob AS eine gute Option wäre?
Wenn das so wäre, dann könnte man in der Tat DNA-Z als Kriterium bei Entscheidungsfindung für/gegen DNA-Z anwenden.
*Bis dann bleibt DNA-Z eine teure Zusatzuntersuchung, deren Ergebnis keine therapeutische Konsequenz hat.*

Die Tatsache, dass nur eine handvoll Pathologen diese Untersuchung anbietet (und diese handvoll Pathologen aktiv Werbung dafür macht) macht die ganze Sache nur noch suspekter. In der Medizin ist es oft so, dass nur wenn einer oder zwei Leute eine Untersuchungs-/Behandlungsmethode anbieten, deren Wert durch Studien nicht belegt ist, diese meistens nicht geeignet ist.
Früher oder später gehen diese Verfahren dann zugrunde.
Von diesem Niedrgang ist z.B. auch das USPIO-Verfahren bedroht.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Daniel,


Zitat:
Die Tatsache, dass nur eine handvoll Pathologen diese Untersuchung anbietet (und diese handvoll Pathologen aktiv Werbung dafür macht) macht die ganze Sache nur noch suspekter.


Wenn die Leute ihre Erkenntnisse in anerkannten Fachzeitschriften der Fachwelt zur Diskussion stellen wäre dass für mich in Ordnung. Nur wenn dazu nichts in renommierten Fachzeitschriften veröffnetlicht ist wird`s suspekt. 

Ich galub das das nicht der Fall ist. Weiter anders denken darf man Ideen aufgreifen und  Weiterentwickeln auch und wenn mann sich dann über Publikationen der Fachwelt zur Diskussion stellt ist das i.O. Das das denn auch zu kontroversen Diskussion kommen kann ist klar.



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

> Studien müssen her, das ist klar.Und dann muss auch jemand nachweisen, warum DNA-Z besser als die üblichen Parameter sind. Liefert DNA-Z eine bessere Abschätzung als PSA und Gleason Score ob AS eine gute Option wäre? Wenn das so wäre, dann könnte man in der Tat DNA-Z als Kriterium bei Entscheidungsfindung für/gegen DNA-Z anwenden. Bis dann bleibt DNA-Z eine teure Zusatzuntersuchung, deren Ergebnis keine therapeutische Konsequenz hat.


Aha Daniel Schmidt, oder wer immer sich hinter diesem Pseudonym versteckt, hat von seinem Auftraggeber Signal bekommen, sich doch endlich etwas näher mit den chromosomalen Zusammenhängen zu befassen, um peinliche Fehlinterpretationen zukünftig möglichst zu vermeiden, wie in diesem Thread nachlesbar. Bevor ich ob solcher durchsichtiger Manöver, die etwas spät und auch noch heuchlerisch anmutend herüberkommen und des zu erkennden Zickzackkurses doch noch früher von der heimischen Bühne abtreten muss, folge ich lieber dem guten Rat eines besorgten Forumsbenutzers, der mir per PN riet "Denke an Deine Gesundheit". Daran werde ich mich fortan orientieren, denn es gibt wahrlich lohnendere Ziele, als ständig um den heißen Brei herumschreiben zu müssen, um schlussendlich doch noch wenig seriös und nicht in der eines Forumsbenutzers der Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe entsprechenden würdigen Art angemacht zu werden. Dem braven Wolfgang (wowinke) wünsche ich alles Glück dieser Erde.

P.S.: Die Information über die vermeintlich teure DNA-Zusatzuntersuchung, und zwar im Hinblick auf teuer, sollte bitte noch jemand abklären, der über ähnliches Wissen verfügt, wie ich es versucht habe, hier gelegentlich einzubringen.

----------


## Heribert

> Die Information über die vermeintlich teure DNA-Zusatzuntersuchung, und zwar im Hinblick auf teuer, sollte bitte noch jemand abklären, der über ähnliches Wissen verfügt, wie ich es versucht habe, hier gelegentlich einzubringen.


Die Kosten sind ein Wenig höher wie zwei PSA-Messungen = 1 Messzyklus (fPSA & cPSA)  40,22
- genauer bitte hier *lesen ...*

Als Privat-Versicherter etwa das 2 1/2-Fache oder 2 Mal mit der Frau Essen gehen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Aha Daniel Schmidt, oder wer immer sich hinter diesem Pseudonym versteckt, hat von seinem Auftraggeber Signal bekommen, sich doch endlich etwas näher mit den chromosomalen Zusammenhängen zu befassen, um peinliche Fehlinterpretationen zukünftig möglichst zu vermeiden, wie in diesem Thread nachlesbar.


Meine Auftraggeber:

----------


## wowinke

Lieber Hutschi,

vielen Dank für Deine Wünsche.

So wie Du das bzgl Daniel Schmidt geschrieben hast würde ich das nicht sehen. Ich nehme für mich schon in Anspruch
die Diskussion mit konkreten Fragen und logischen Ansätzen dort hin geführt zu haben wo wir jetzt stehen. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen suffleur gibt. Ich habe selbst solche Diskussion erlebt, wo der der neue oder andere Ansätz bring und natürlich in  dieser Sache viel viel weiter ist, heftigst angegangen wird. Was aber auch dabei geschieht ist dass eine Entwicklung, ein Weiterdenken beim Gegenüber angestossen wird. Und dort helfen dann konkrete Fragen und logische Ansätze zum richtigen Zeitpunkt weiter.    


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

*Souffleur*

Lieber Wolfgang, hier mal etwas zum Souffleur. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Souffleur
Herr Schmidt oder seine Assistenten bedienten sich schon einer im Zusammenhang mit Beiträgen von Mistral und Knut im Jahre 2009 eingestellten Bilddokumentation, die lustig wirken mag, aber in Wirklichkeit eher deutlich macht, dass es sich bei der Person oder dem Neutrum Daniel Schmidt nicht etwa um eine Einzelperson handeln könnte, zumindest nicht im Hinblick darauf, was die rasche Einstellung von Beiträgen anbelangt. Wie soll es denn einem noch beruflich in einer Klinik fest angestellten Radioonkologen möglich sein, ständig hier im Forum aktiv sein zu können? Wann hat er denn dann überhaupt noch Zeit für seine liebevoll von ihm umsorgten Patienten? Schon möglich, dass man ihn auch über Funk informiert, wenn es gilt, im Forum aktiv werden zu sollen. Ein Forumsbenutzer meinte schlicht per PN "Herr Schmidt hält Hof und alle lauschen ehrfürchtig, was der große Meister wohl wieder von sich geben wird. Es hat sich trotz Entwicklung zum mündigen Patienten nichts geändert an der hoheitsvollen Einstellung zum Berufsstand des Arztes; man benötigt dazu nur schlicht einen Doktortitel, den der eher bescheidene Herr Schmidt natürlich nicht in den Vordergrund stellt."Strahlentherapeut" klingt doch auch ganz gut.

Lieber Wolfgang, nimm Dir auch noch Zeit, Dir diesen Thread vollständig zu Gemüte zu führen: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-interessieren

*Die Quasseltüte hat mal wieder zugeschlagen*. Lies bitte dazu auch das:
"Auf der Weide stehen drei Kühe herum. Die erste sagt: Muh!. Die zweite: Muuh, Muuh!. Darauf meint die dritte zur ersten: Verziehn wir uns, die quatscht"

----------


## Helmut.2

> Meine Auftraggeber:


Das ist der Beweis, mehr Verstand hat *ER nicht!*
Wie lange darf dieser Mann eigentlich noch in unserem Forum seine Spielchen mit uns machen!

Die Damen und Herren vom BPS Vorstand und Ralf-Rainer Damm als Administrator sind gefragt!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## spertel

So Hutschi, spätestens jetzt wäre es an der Zeit einen guten Psychotherapeuten in Deiner Umgebung aufzusuchen.....oder vielleicht auf einer der zahlreichen Fanmeilen einen "drauf zu machen"

Und den guten Helmut2 solltest Du vielleicht gleich mitnehmen....Euer Geseier hier ist nicht mehr auszuhalten !!!


Es reicht nun wirklich !!!!!

----------


## premme

Also,

ich verstehe die Welt (das Forum) nicht mehr.
Hatte in einem Beitrag ein Mitglied als "Pfeife" beschrieben.  (hatte vermutlich auch seinen Grund).
Dafür bekam ich die gelbe Karte.

Und jetzt, was passiert denn hier !!!!!!!!!

premme (fassungslos)

----------


## Anonymous3

Leute.
wie sowas hier durchgehen kann? Verstehe ich uch nicht, muss mit dem Respekt vor Weisskitteln zu tun haben, Schwarzwaldklinik! Andererseits: "*Schlechte Argumente* bekämpft man am besten, indem man ihre Darlegung nicht stört", wusste schon *Alec Guinness*

Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, dass ein Dr. Strum sowas hier ablassen würde ? Ne, ich auch nicht!

Muss jeder selbst wissen, wem er zu folgen gedenkt. Einem selbsterklärtem "Facharzt", der vielleicht ein Semester Urologie mit zwei Vorlesungen zum PCA gelangweilt hinter sich gebracht hat, oder einem Vollprofi vom Schlage eines Strum, Scholz, Beer, Myers... Der (Myers) weiss übrigens selbst, wie es sich anfühlt um sein Leben zu kämpfen. Klingt ehrlicher! 

Andis private Meinung

----------


## gerhard29

*Zweierlei Maß !*

Hallo Premme!

ja, so ist das. Wie im Fußball. Manche Schieries schmeißen mit gelben Karten nur so um sich. Und andere Referees haben die Armbinde mit den drei Punkten um (aber meistens nur, wenns um eine Mannschaft geht). 
Und hier bist Du nicht in einem Thread, sondern in einem Thriller. Dem PCA-Thriller. Da spielen schon die größten Terroristen mit. Jeder Edar Wallace, Hitchcock oder James Bond ist ein Sch... dagegen.

Und so wie ich die Sache sehe, spaltet sich dieses Forum in zwei Lager. Wie es ausgeht? Weiß ich nicht. Aber hier hätte eine Person schon die rote Karte bekommen müssen. Wer sie hätte bekommen müssen, sag ich nicht. Ist meine Meinung und außerdem - sonst ist die ganze Spannung weg.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

PS: Was macht Dein Rechtschreibkurs? Anscheinend noch besser geworden. Heute 2+ !!! (Lach, lach...)

----------


## Andy63

schade aber so was kommt vor :-)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wie soll es denn einem noch beruflich in einer Klinik fest angestellten Radioonkologen möglich sein, ständig hier im Forum aktiv sein zu können?


Also gut...
Ich habe einen Internetzugang sowohl in der Arbeit wie auch zuhause und rufe mindestens 3 mal pro Tag die Seite hier auf, damit ich Antworten oder Ratschläge geben kann. Das tue ich unengentlich. Da meine PN-Funktion inaktiviert ist, habe ich auch keine anderen Interessen d.h. ich behandle keine Patienten aus dem Forum (soviel ich weiss,  aber ich frage auch nicht meine Patienten, ob sie auf dem Forum war; bislang hat keiner davon was erzählt).

Mit anderen Worten:
Ich mach's mit eigener Kraft, weil ich gerne helfe und ich tue es auch in meiner Freizeit, d.h. es macht mir auch Spass.


Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich zuviel interessieren würde. Tut mir leid, wenn dieses Bild von mir zum typischen Bild, das Sie von einem Arzt haben, nicht passt. Da hatten Sie wohl bislang leider Pech.

Ich bin heute um 06:50 in der Arbeit gewesen und verliess diese wieder um 19:20. Und heute Abend habe ich Nudeln gegessen, die ich mit meiner Freundin gekocht habe. Es gab dazu Tomatensauce. Ich hab's nicht soweit zur Arbeit, bin zu Fuss in 10 min da.
Noch Fragen?





> Wann hat er denn dann überhaupt noch Zeit für seine liebevoll von ihm umsorgten Patienten?


Zeot habe ich genug sowohl für sie, wie auch um meine Forschung. Heute war allerdings ein ruhiger Tag, ich habe lediglich 3 Patienten gesehen.





> Schon möglich, dass man ihn auch über Funk informiert, wenn es gilt, im Forum aktiv werden zu sollen.


Das wäre ja Schnee von gestern. Ich habe einen Microchip, installiert in meinem Gehirn.





> Es hat sich trotz Entwicklung zum mündigen Patienten nichts geändert an der hoheitsvollen Einstellung zum Berufsstand des Arztes


Ich glaube ich habe oefters Patienten Alternativen angeboten, wenn es Fragen gab, ob man nicht den einen oder anderen Weg gehen koennte. Da sind, denke ich, die Mehrheit der Urologen eher restriktiver.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das ist der Beweis, mehr Verstand hat *ER nicht!*
> Wie lange darf dieser Mann eigentlich noch in unserem Forum seine Spielchen mit uns machen!
> 
> Die Damen und Herren vom BPS Vorstand und Ralf-Rainer Damm als Administrator sind gefragt!


Vielleicht sollten Sie noch den Verfassungsschutzt alarmieren...

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Muss jeder selbst wissen, wem er zu folgen gedenkt. Einem selbsterklärtem "Facharzt", der vielleicht ein Semester Urologie mit zwei Vorlesungen zum PCA gelangweilt hinter sich gebracht hat, oder einem Vollprofi vom Schlage eines Strum, Scholz, Beer, Myers... Der (Myers) weiss übrigens selbst, wie es sich anfühlt um sein Leben zu kämpfen. Klingt ehrlicher!


 Zu Ihrer Information:
1. Ich hatte nur 1 Semester Urologie-Vorlesung und eigentlich war ich nur selten anwesend.
2. Ich habe bislang einige hunderte Prostatakarzinompatienten selber behandelt.

Ein urologischer Experte bin ich nicht, wenn es aber ums ProstataCa geht, kenne ich mich aus.
Und zwar oft deutlich besser als einige Kollegen der Urologie. Die müssen sich nämlich noch mit Niere, Harnleiter, Harnblase, Hoden, Penis & Co öfters beschäftigen.
Ich habe zwar auch andere Patienten mit anderen Tumoren zu behandeln (von Kopf bis Fuss), das ProstataCa war allerdings schon immer eine meiner Vorlieben.

----------


## Pinguin

*Rolle rückwärts*

Ich bin gern bereit, Abbitte zu tun, nach den zuvor beschriebenen Details über den Tagesablauf von Daniel Schmidt. Vielleicht sollten wir uns dann auch wirklich einheitlich auf das Du einigen. Es macht die Sache doch irgendwie menschlicher. Die Halbzeit ist rum, ich möchte noch erleben, ob Holland der von mir schon lange, hoffentlich richtig vorausgesagte Endspielpartner für unsere Mannschaft sein wird.

----------


## HorstK

> *Die Quasseltüte hat mal wieder zugeschlagen.* Lies bitte dazu auch das:
> "Auf der Weide stehen drei Kühe herum. Die erste sagt: Muh!. Die zweite: Muuh, Muuh!. Darauf meint die dritte zur ersten: Verziehn wir uns, die quatscht"


Gute Besserung bei der im Thread #95 vorgeschlagenen Therapie.






> Muss jeder selbst wissen, wem er zu folgen gedenkt.


Genau, ich weiß es...



*P.S.: ...was ich noch sagen wollte: Egal wie tief man die Messlatte des geistigen Verstandes eines Menschen legt, es gibt jeden Tag wieder jemanden der bequem darunter durchlaufen kann!*

----------


## Pinguin

Dünnbrettbohrer folgen immer einer Richtung, immer rückwärts.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo, ihr Kritikaster und Verteidiger,

man kann sich in meinen Beiträgen umsehen und wird feststellen, dass ich mich mit Daniel auch schon angelegt habe. Ich glaube aber, gewisse Angriffe, die in der letzten Zeit zu lesen waren, gehen eindeutig zu weit. Einen Fachmann aus dem Forum wegzuwünschen, der nichts anderes tut, als seine fachlichen Kompetenzen zu unserer Unterstützung auszuspielen, nein, so geht es nicht.

Zu bedenken ist dabei, dass wir Laien es uns erlauben können, auf Therapieerfolge hinzuweisen, die wir mit Medikanenten erzielt haben, die nicht der evidenzbasierten Medizin entsprechen. Daniel ist Arzt und darf sich solche "Ausflüge" nicht gestatten, will er sich nicht Vorwürfen aussetzen, er empfehle Therapien, deren Qualität nicht gesichert ist. Wenn mir dagegen meine Onkologin sagt, müsste sie sich strikt an die EBM halten, dann könnte sie ihren Beruf nicht mehr guten Gewissens ausüben, liegt die Sache anders. Das schreibt sie nämlich nicht in der Zeitung oder irgendwo ins Internet, sondern das sagt sie mir in ihrem Sprechzimmer.

Um das Bild zu vervollständigen: An einem Arztkongress könnte sehr wohl über die Frage diskutiert werden, ob sich der Arzt wirklich in der Praxis nur der EBM bedienen dürfe. Das wäre nämlich ein Gespräch unter Fachleuten und würde keine Empfehlungen für konkrete Fälle von Patienten enthalten, wohl aber vielleicht Hinweise auf konkrete Erfahrungen mit Patienten.

Also: Auch wer, wie ich persönlich, davon überzeugt ist, Therapien ausserhalb der EBM könnten nützlich sein, sollte einen Arzt nicht angreifen, weil sich seine Empfehlungen auf EBM-Therapien beschränken. Mit ihm das Problem in einem konkreten Fall kontrovers zu diskutieren, das wäre etwas Anderes.

Vielleicht sollte das Thema einmal vertieft diskutiert werden; Helmut hat dazu einen Anstoss gegeben.

Gruss an alle

Jürg

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,

jürgvw kann ich nur zustimmen und zugleich Daniel Schmidt bitten, die Lust nicht zu verlieren und weiterhin die Fahne der EBM hochzuhalten.
Ob der Patient diesen Richtlinien zu folgen bereit ist, bleibt seine Entscheidung und wird in den Sprechzimmern und Privathäusern vorbereitet.
Das Forum dient der Meinungsbildung und dem Erfahrungsaustausch. Dass es von interessierten Laien im Rentenalter als Plattform zur Selbstinszenierung und Darstellung ihrer oft pseudowissenschaftlichen Einsichten genutzt wird, ist schön, gibt das doch u.U. wertvolle Anregungen. Das Korrektiv durch einen Fachmann wie Daniel Schmidt ist dabei allerdings nicht hoch genug einzuschätzen. Dank dafür.
Ansonsten verweise ich auf Spertels Ratschläge (Beitrag 95).

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Daniel,
Zitat: "es gibt ganz klare Vorgaben wann AS mit Sicherheit praktiziert werden kann". Bei dem Patienten mit GS 3+3 und PSA von 6ng/ml sind diese doch erfüllt ( T1c, 2 Stanzen <50% vorrausgesetzt) und würden für die Entscheidung zu AS ausreichen.
Warum also "nein,nein und nochmals nein" zur DNA-Zytometrie, wenn der Patient ein höheres Sicherheitsbedürftnis hat als die Leitlinien vorsehen und gegebenenfalls auch noch selbst bezahlt? Er könnte als Selbstzahler auch noch ein PET/CT machen lassen, wenn er will.Was spricht dagegen? Dem behandelnden Urologen dürften die zusätzlichen Informationen willkommen sein.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## premme

> *Zweierlei Maß !*
> 
> Hallo Premme! 
> PS: Was macht Dein Rechtschreibkurs? Anscheinend noch besser geworden. Heute 2+ !!! (Lach, lach...)


Hallo gerhard,  

mache schon Fortschritte, aber bei *"Z"* waren wir noch nicht. :-)))
Danke für die gute Note.

Gruß premme

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Jürgen,
wenn Du den ganzen Thread liest wirst Du erfahren weshalb zunächst das Nein. Du wirst auch erfahren, dass wir sachliche auch schon herausgearbeitet habe was zu tun wäre um DNA-Z zu weiter zu etablieren. 

Und wenn Hutschi nun abbitte geleistet hat, können wir gemeinsam darauf aufsetzen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## BERNET

Ich lese die Beiträge der letzten 4 Tage in diesem Thread.
Eigentlich ging es in diesem Thread um eine sachliche Anfrage von Wowinke.
Zahlreiche Schreiber interessiert das aber schon lange nicht mehr.
Wowinke fühlt sich mit seinen Beiträgen offensichtlich auch ganz wohl dabei.

Es ist mir ein Bedürfnis nun auch einmalig meine Gedanken hier einzubringen:

Der Thread ist zerfetzt, und manche Schreiber haben sich mit ihren Beiträgen absolut blamiert.
Für das Zitieren der Beiträge fehlt mir die Zeit, jeder kann ja seine eigenen Beiträge nachlesen.
Erwachsene Männer lassen sich zu unqualifizierten Beiträgen und Beleidigungen hinreißen.
Ohne Korrektur zu lesen, werden Wutausbrüche in die Tastatur gehämmert.
Es outen sich langjährige SHG-Leiter mit bescheidenem Fachwissen zur falschen Zeit.
Erkrankte Schreiber, die in ihren Therapie-Entscheidungen bisher fast alles falsch gemacht haben, wissen plötzlich ganz sicher wie es (bei Anderen) gemacht werden muss.
Schreiber, die zur eigentlichen Sache nichts beitragen können, melden sich mit hämischen Aussagen.

Was ist die Ursache für dieses unwürdige Verhalten in diesem Forum?
Womit wurde es verursacht?

Ein anonymer Schreiber, der sich als "Strahlentherapeut" ausgibt.
Von ihm eine kleine Auswahl an Zitaten:



> Blablabla und 0 Evidenz.                              
> 
>                                                                                        Der  Strahlentherapeut.





> :-) Ich wollte Sie ja auch provozieren.
> _DNA-Zytometrie ist für mich ein bisschen wie Misteltherapie:_
> *Man muss daran glauben, damit man denkt, dass es etwas bringt.*
> 
> Was es sicherlich bringt ist Geld in den Taschen von einer handvoll  spezialisierten Pathologen, die diese (nicht kassenpflichtige Leistung)  extra in Rechnung stellen dürfen.
> Das allein macht die ganze Sache suspekt.                                                                                                                                              Der  Strahlentherapeut.





> Habe mich gerade kaputtgelacht...





> *Evidenz ist Alles.*
> Der Rest gehört zu Misteltherapie & Co.





> *Blablabla und 0 Evidenz.*





> Es ist ein bisschen wie wenn Sie einen Döner bestellen. Sie bestellen  einmal Döner mit Alles.
> Und Sie kriegen diesen auch und Sie wissen auch das dies ein Döner mit  Alles sein wird.
> Was Sie nicht wissen ist, was für eine Farbe die Papiertüte sein wird,  wo der Döner drin sein wird. 
> Bis Sie den Döner in den Hand haben. Jetzt wissen Sie es, die Tüte ist  blau.
> Schmeckt der Döner jetzt anders, weil die Tüte blau ist?





> *Bis dann bleibt DNA-Z eine teure Zusatzuntersuchung*





> Die Tatsache, dass nur eine handvoll Pathologen diese Untersuchung  anbietet (und diese handvoll Pathologen aktiv Werbung dafür macht) macht  die ganze Sache nur noch suspekter. In der Medizin ist es oft so, dass  nur wenn einer oder zwei Leute eine Untersuchungs-/Behandlungsmethode  anbieten, deren Wert durch Studien nicht belegt ist, diese meistens  nicht geeignet ist.





> Meine Auftraggeber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                                                                                                                                               Der  Strahlentherapeut.





> Und heute Abend habe ich Nudeln gegessen, die ich mit meiner Freundin  gekocht habe. Es gab dazu Tomatensauce.





> Ich habe einen Microchip, installiert in meinem Gehirn.





> Vielleicht sollten Sie noch den Verfassungsschutzt alarmieren...





> Zu Ihrer Information:
> 1. Ich hatte nur 1 Semester Urologie-Vorlesung und eigentlich war ich  nur selten anwesend.
> 2. Ich habe bislang einige hunderte Prostatakarzinompatienten selber  behandelt.
> 
> Ein urologischer Experte bin ich nicht, wenn es aber ums ProstataCa  geht, kenne ich mich aus.
> Und zwar oft deutlich besser als einige Kollegen der Urologie. Die  müssen sich nämlich noch mit Niere, Harnleiter, Harnblase, Hoden, Penis  & Co öfters beschäftigen.
> Ich habe zwar auch andere Patienten mit anderen Tumoren zu behandeln  (von Kopf bis Fuss), das ProstataCa war allerdings schon immer eine  meiner Vorlieben.                                                                                                                                              Der  Strahlentherapeut.


Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie rund 10 verschiedene Schreiber blind diesem unsäglichen "Gelaber" folgen, und schon auf den nächsten Beitrag "wie in einem Krimmi" lauern.

Diese Beiträge sind noch in der Plauderecke falsch platziert.

Da hat es doch eine anonyme Person, die sich hier als "Strahlentherapeut" ausgibt, innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren geschafft, das Forum auf den Kopf zu stellen.

Eindeutige, falsche Aussagen des aST, die bisher nicht korrigiert wurden, haben zumindest bei den seriösen Schreibern hier im Forum dazu geführt, dass jeglicher Respekt gegenüber dem aST verloren ist.

Kann ein aST nicht einfach nur seinen (EBM)-Standpunkt schildern, ohne jeden anderen Beitrag zu belächeln, zu diffamieren?
Die Schreiber hier im Forum sind in der Regel Laien.
Das Forum lebt von Meinungen.
Von Erfahrungen.
Von Gedanken.
Man möchte sachlich eine Thematik diskutieren.
Und wir hatten (haben) hier schon Ärzte, die sachlich ihren Standpunkt eingebracht haben, toll.
Wer sich - z.B. als frisch diagnostizierter Betroffener - hier im Forum anmeldet sucht doch den zusätzlichen Rat, die andere Erfahrung, den vergleichenden Hinweis - danach muss er sich eigenverantwortlich entscheiden.
Hier sucht niemand: Evidenz, Evidenz, randomisierte Studie, Leitlinie, Leitlinie.
Dafür gibt es Broschüren, blaue Ratgeber, Homepages vom DKF....
Das kann er auch bei seinem Urologen, Chirurgen, Onkologen oder richtigem Strahlentherapeuten haben.
Ohne Nachzudenken genau das machen, "was sich bisher immer empfohlen hat. Der nächste bitte!"
Wer sich nicht sicher ist, welche Entscheidung er irgendwann, mündig, eigenverantwortlich fällen muss, wird sich hier im Forum gar nicht erst anmelden, also die 99% Neu-Erkrankten.
Und dieses eine % hier im Forum sollte die Möglichkeit haben, sich nicht täglich mehrmals über dieses ewig gleiche "Gelaber" eines aST wundern zu müssen.

Wollte ein aST wieder einmal unqualifiziert provozieren?
Wieder einmal weltweit anerkannte Professoren und Forschungsinstitute der Scharlatanerie bezichtigen?
Oder hat der aST tatsächlich nur ein sehr begrenztes Fachwissen zur Strahlentherapie, das man mit etwas Zeitaufwand auch in der Fachliteratur nachlesen kann?
Nach allem was dieser aST hier schon geschrieben hat, muss es mir auch erlaubt sein, meiner Phantasie einmal freien Lauf zu lassen:

Der aST ist Kaufmann oder Beamter beim Wasserwirtschaftsamt, oder IT-Spezialist.
Er hätte gerne eine medizinische Ausbildung gemacht.
Nach dem ersten Semester abgebrochen...
Trotzdem ist ein "Helfer-Syndrom" von Jugend an vorhanden
Man kauft sich zwei Fachbücher "Ausbildung zum Strahlentherapeuten, Urologielehrbuch", Internet immer googlebereit nach randomisierten Studien... und schon kann man von zu Hause aus (oder vom Büro) ablesen, was man sagen muss.
Eigene Meinungen meist Fehlanzeige, und wenn ausnahmsweise doch, dann gibt es beim aST schnell Widersprüche.
Ich habe noch keine Beiträge vom aST gelesen, die ich nicht nachlesen konnte.
So kann der aST hier im Forum "Hof halten". und er ist anfangs erstaunt, wie einfach das ist. Man wird zu den banalsten Dingen um Rat gefragt.
"Darf man mit den Markierungen während der RT zum Schwimmen gehen?"
"Welche Klinik ist für eine perkutante RT am besten geeignet?"
Eine Schar von Neubetroffenen und Gutgläubigen um sich herum.
Schließlich amüsiert sich der aST, wie gut es gelingt.
Man läßt jetzt auch schon in sein Privatleben Einblick nehmen (Nudeln mit Tomatensoße!)
Der aST hat auch keine Skrupel mehr, die Angst und Unwissenheit von Neubetroffenen auszunutzen, und sein unmenschliches und kaltes Spiel zu treiben.
"Also, erst mal RPE, Sie sind ja noch jung, je nach TNM-Status Nachbestrahlung! Nicht gleichzeitig Hormone, später dann. Dann Chemo!"
Wenn die Hormonbehandlung dann nicht anschlägt, und der anfänglich abfallende PSA-Wert dann dramatisch steigt: "Hatten Sie halt Pech, dass die Medikamente bei Ihnen nicht angeschlagen haben."
Der aST läßt keinerlei Gedankengänge zu, die nicht unmittelbar eine therapeuthische Konsequenz haben.
Die neuesten Erkenntnisse zur Tumorbiologie und Ploidie in Bezug auf Rezeptoren des kastrations-resistenten-Prostatakarzinoms wäre nur ein weiteres Beispiel.

Der aST ist offensichtlich selbst (noch) nicht therapiert worden. 
Das macht den Unterschied.
Nicht nur die hier vielfach Betroffenen "austherapierten" Schreiber sind es gewohnt, dass man auf einer Ebene diskutieren kann, die nachvollziehbar und hilfreich ist.

Wie schon erwähnt, es gibt Ärzte, die das beherrschen.

Ich würde den aST, nach diesen eingangs zitierten Beiträgen, nicht vermissen.

----------


## sabine62

*Danke,* Bernet

für deine Worte. Seit Tagen lese ich hier mit und zerbreche mir den Kopf, was erwachsene Männer dazu bringt,
sich auf diese Art und Weise hier im Forum zu beharken.
Ich selbst habe mich angemeldet, um ein wenig an den Erfahrungen anderer teilzuhaben, mich über PK zu informieren und evtl. einen guten Rat zu bekommen. So geht es anderen sicher auch.
Dass einige Forumsnutzer wütend aufeinander losgehen, ermuntert ganz sicher nicht dazu.

Viele Grüße
Sabine

----------


## wolfgang.

*Jetzt hört endlich mit den Streitereien auf!!!! Sie helfen keinem.*


Wir sollten akzeptieren, dass der Strahlentherapeut Daniel die schulmedizinische Sicht vertritt und die geschilderten Fälle aus dieser Sicht beurteilt.

Andere vertreten alternative Ansätze und sind damit ebenso zu akzeptieren.

Die Entscheidung für die Behandlung kann und muss dann jeder Patient für sich treffen.

Ich möchte diese Vielfalt auch in Zukunft nicht missen.

Verbale "Entgleisungen" kann man dabei ruhig auch einmal -im Dienst der Sache- "überlesen" und muss nicht immer wieder nachtreten.

Einen interesssanten Fußballabend (ein Spiel, bei dem Nachtreten bestraft wird) wünscht

Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lieber Bernet, sie brauchen einen Psychiater.

Einen schönen Fussbalabend wünsche ich noch!
Heute Abend gibt es Salat mit warmem Ziegenkäse, anschliessend ein kaltes Bierchen mit Salzstangen zum Fussballspiel.

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Daniel,

ich wünsche Dir einen guten Appetit, das mit dem Ziegenkäse klingt sehr gut. Ich hoffe, dass Du weiterhin "Deine" Meinung schreibst, die aus meiner Sicht sehr neutral u. gut überlegen waren. Wohlgemerkt aus meiner Sicht, weil da sehr viele Therapieformen vorhanden waren, die möglichst auf das Alter, GS, etc. des jeweiligen Patienten zugeschnitten waren.

Ich finde die Formulierungen einiger "angeblicher Patienten" fernab von jedem Anstand. Ich bin der Meinung, wir haben mit unserer Krankheit genug, da brauchts nicht noch mehr - na ja evtl. sind das ja bisher noch nicht belegte Nebenwirkungen der Erkrankung.

Ich wünsche Dir u. Deiner Partnerin einen schönen Abend.

Gruss ein aP (angeblicher Patient)

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,

was BERNET hier leistet, nennt man
HYBRIS

Sehr peinlich. So kann man sich selbst disqualifizieren.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## wassermann

> klar die Kriterien für AS nach DGU-Leitlinien sind
> 
> - Verdopplungzeit > 10 Monate
> - GS< 8 
> - Rezidiv ( das war der Ausgangspunkt des Thread) auftreten nach > 2 Jahre
> 
> Das sind die derzeit (einfach) messbaren Grössen in denen sich natürlich indirekt die "Natur" des Karzinoms wiederspiegelt.
> Da steckt im Grunde natürlich dann auch indirekt das das drin was auch eine DNA-Z liefern würde.
> 
> Der Vorteil ist es ist einfach ermittelbar und es gibt eine Korrelation (nehme ich an, Korrelationsfaktoren ? ) mit dem Auftauchen von Fernmatastasen.


Hallo Wolfgang,
um wieder auf die Thematik zurück zu kommen: Die Frage ist doch nicht vorrangig, ob DNA-Zyt. gute Erkenntnisse bringt, sondern, ob ich daraus für meinen Fall Konsequenzen ziehen kann. An anderer Stelle (Spezialisten mit Zeit mögen die Diskussion wieder finden) wurde dies ja bereits breit diskutiert. Befürworter führten an, dass man bei ungünstiger Prognose durch DNA-Z auf kurative Therapien verzichten könne, um sich deren Nebenwirkungen zu ersparen, da man ohnehin keine Chancen auf längerfristigen Nutzen daraus habe. Mir wären solche Schlüsse zu fatal, auch wenn sie von vereinzelten Forschungen (wurden dort angegeben) so nahegelegt werden. Würdest du auf deine Chance, die dir die RT bietet, aufgrund einer negativen DNA-Prognose verzichten?
Die meisten anderen Ergebnisse einer DNA-Z führen zu Therapien, die man ohne sie wohl auch angehen würde. Ausnahme AS, bei der du auf die noch ausstehende Korrelation mit anderen Parametern hingewiesen hast. Auch bei positiver DNA-Prognose würde ich mit einem T3 oder GS 8 als junger Patient kein AS betreiben wollen.

Man entschuldige die wenig wissenschaftliche Zielsetzung des Beitrags und dessen vereinfachende Darstellungsweise. Ich wollte das Thema wieder auf konkrete Belange von uns einfachen Patienten zurück führen.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wassermann und Interessierte,

wie bei allen, jenseits der S3-Leitlinien, diagnostischen Zusatzmöglichkeiten, geht es lediglich darum für sich selbst ein Quäntchen mehr Sicherheit für seine Entscheidungsfindung zu erlangen. Ob es sich um zusätzliche bildgebende Verfahren, einen Onko-Chip, wie ich ihn veranlasst habe oder um die DNA-Z handelt, wird von Ärzten meißt als nicht notwendig erachtet. Insofern ist es verständlich, dass ein Arzt die Diskussion darüber für Blabla oder dummes Zeug hält. Das ändert aber nichts daran mit solcher sog. Überdiagnostik dass subjektive Gefühl des Betroffenen, die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen, zu stabilisieren. Deshalb ist es aus meiner Sicht unklug, dem verzweiflungsnahen Patienten, dieses "Etwas Mehr" an subjektiver Sicherheit als dumme Idee ausreden zu wollen.

Dies schreibe ich aus voller Überzeugung, weil die leitliniengeprägte Diagnostik des PCa sehr große Schwächen hat und ebenfalls auf das subjektive Urteil, diesmal, des Arztes fußt. Wenn diese Schwächen einmal durch fehlerfreie diagnostische Methoden ausgeräumt sein sollten, wird eine wie hier geführte Diskussion nicht mehr erforderlich sein.

Grundsätzlich macht sich jeder in einer Diskussion angreifbar, der den Pfad der Sachlichkeit verlässt. Wer zudem den Respekt, vor seinem Gegenüber verliert, disqualifiziert sich. Deshalb folge ich Deinem Aufruf zur sachlichen Auseinandersetzung zurück zu finden.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Konrad

Habe als Laie eine kurze Frage:                                                                                                                           Sind hier eigentlich nur noch Idioten unterwegs, oder geht es um eine schwere Krankeit ?Was mit geholfen hat war kein urologe, es war ein Radiologe: " Strahlentherapeut "

----------


## RalfDm

..."angeblicher Strahlentherapeut"...
..."sie brauchen einen Psychiater"...
...

Ich fordere alle Beteiligten *dringend* auf, verbal abzurüsten. Auszug aus den Forumsregeln:

"Die Persönlichkeit, Fähigkeit oder Integrität. eines anderen Teilnehmers  dürfen nicht zweifelnd oder negativ kommentiert werden. 
*Alle  Forumsteilnehmer verpflichten sich zu gegenseitiger Toleranz.* 
Bei einem Verstoß gegen diese Regeln  erfolgt eine einmalige nichtöffentliche Verwarnung. Im Falle eines  erneuten Verstoßes wird dem betreffenden Teilnehmer ohne weitere  Ankündigung oder Diskussion die Berechtigung zur aktiven Teilnahme am  Forum dauerhaft entzogen."


RalfDm
Für die Forumsbetreiber

----------


## Pinguin

*Und die Karawane zieht weiter*

Nein, Herrschaften, so wird das hier nicht beigelegt. Nachdem bis vor ein paar Stunden auf diesen Beitrag: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-nach-RPE-quot keinerlei Reaktion kam, obwohl bis eben 158 unentwegte Leser das zur Kenntnis genommen haben, verspüre ich ein letztes Verlangen, noch einige Takte los zu werden:




> Also bei uns in Sachsen, Hutschi, erhalten solche Beiträge das Prädikat "Gelabere" und Schreiber solcher Beiträge nennt man "Laberer, Labersack, alter Labersack".


Ludwig ich schäme mich für Dich!!




> So Hutschi, spätestens jetzt wäre es an der Zeit einen guten Psychotherapeuten in Deiner Umgebung aufzusuchen.....oder vielleicht auf einer der zahlreichen Fanmeilen einen "drauf zu machen" Und den guten Helmut2 solltest Du vielleicht gleich mitnehmen....Euer Geseier hier ist nicht mehr auszuhalten !!! Es reicht nun wirklich !!!!!


Reinhard Spertel, Dich hatte ich von Anfang an als fairen, objektiven Sportsmann eingeschätzt. Wie man sich doch irren kann. Wegen guter Führung haben mich Psychotherapeuten übrigens immer vorzeitig entlassen. 




> Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, dass ein Dr. Strum sowas hier ablassen würde ? Ne, ich auch nicht!





> Würde ein Helmut Illini auf einen Beitrag reagieren, mit dem sein Beitrag als Blabla abgetan wird





> Nein, das würde er nicht, er würde das schlicht ignorieren, weil der betreffende Forumsbenutzer sich mit dieser Wortschöpfung schon selbst ins Abseits gestellt hat





> Warum kann das denn nicht der Hutschi?





> Weil der noch nie seine Wange ein zweites Mal zum Draufhauen ruhig hinhalten würde und Ungerechtigkeit und Ungezogenheit nicht unerwidert lassen kann





> Ich bin gern bereit, Abbitte zu tun, nach den zuvor beschriebenen Details über den Tagesablauf von Daniel Schmidt


Hier fehlte der Hinweis, unter welchen Voraussetzungen das hätte möglich werden können, nämlich z. B. unter Weglassung von Blabla, und neuerlicher Empfehlung zur Aufsuche eines Psychologen, dann hätte man sich die Retourkutsche mit dem hanebüchenen Unsinn zu der folgenden von völliger Unkenntnis geprägten Zurechtweisung sicher auch verkniffen.




> Was für Erkentnisse gewinnt man denn: "durch eine Bestimmung der Chromosomen, die jedem Menschen von seinen Eltern paarweise mitgegeben wurden"??? Was haben die Eltern hier für eine Rolle? Es geht nicht um die Bestimmung der Chromosomen der normalen Zellen (wo man sehen kann ob man eine grosse Nase wie der Papa kriegt), es geht um die Bestimmung der veränderten Chromosomen im Tumor. Die haben gar nichts mit den Eltern zu tun. Ob sie einen polyploiden Tumor kriegen oder nicht, ist unabhängig davon ob ihr Papa Hans oder Peter hiess. Warum Sie die Eltern ins Spiel bringen vestehe ich nicht...





> Ansonsten verweise ich auf Spertels Ratschläge (Beitrag 95).


Dein Wunsch könnte in Erfüllung gehen, dass ich vor Dir ins Gras beißen muss. Dich aber nun auch noch Spertels Hinweis zur dringenden Aufsuche eines Psychotherapeuten anzuschließen, zeugt von mangelnder eigener Phantasie. Deine noch kommenden besseren Empfehlungen würden hier aber ungehört, pardon ungelesen verpuffen, weil der Empfänger inzwischen abhanden gekommen ist.




> Und wenn Hutschi nun abbitte geleistet hat, können wir gemeinsam darauf aufsetzen.


Lieber Wolfgang, Du bist aber wirklich zu brav, nachdem Du inzwischen mitbekommen hat, dass die Handschrift des Herrn Schmidt sich nicht geändert hat. Also Schnee von gestern. Meine Lösung für dieses Problem habe ich aber heute früh nach dem Stöbern in diesem Thread gefunden. 

Dieser mit leidenschaftlicher Anteilnahme durch einen ektomierten Forumsbenutzer beschriebene eigene Sicht der Dinge - und Meinungsäußerungen verstoßen doch nicht gegen die Forumsregeln, wenn beleidigende Passagen vermieden wurden - : http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0611#post50611 wird hernach damit bedacht;




> Lieber Bernet, sie brauchen einen Psychiater.


Kein Respekt vor einem Menschen, der wahrlich in seiner kurzen Zeit der Zugehörigkeit zu einem in erster der Selbsthilfe dienenden Forum Großes mit seinen zahlreichen Beiträgen nicht zuletzt über seinen eigenen Krankheitsverlauf geleistet hat. So wird es jedem in diesem Forum ergehen, der gestern begeistert gefeiert wurde und genau so schnell wieder fallen gelassen wird. An diesem unwürdigen Schauspiel möchte ich nicht länger teilhaben.




> was BERNET hier leistet, nennt man HYBRIS


Das zu Hybris: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybris Auch bei Dir, Wassermann, macht sich die Selbstüberschätzung immer mehr bemerkbar.




> Ich wollte das Thema wieder auf konkrete Belange von uns einfachen Patienten zurück führen.


Einfache Patienten ??? - also auch nur überflüssiges Geschreibsel oder Kokolores.

Dann kam noch diese wichtige Ergänzung: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0599#post50599

HorstK, die Quasseltüte mit dem Muh-Muh (abgeleitet aus einer Kindersendung, die von der Quasseltante geleitet wurde, diente schon dazu, Dir zu verdeutlichen, wie dünn Deine Witzchen sind, für die ich mir eigens einen Lachsack, der in Bayern erhältlich ist, zulegen müsste. Was als Beweis eines für Dich möglicherweise doch günstigen IQ hätte gelten sollen, nämlich das mit der Messlatte, war auch eher vernachlässigbar. Natürlich kenne ich als geborener Hamburger noch ein paar überdeutliche Ausdrücke zum Thema Dampfplauderer. Hier in der Pfalz, seit 1961 meine Heimat, sagt man übrigens Dummbabbler, und wenn es spontan kommt: "Dir brennt wohl der Kittel" Nun wirst Du Dir leider ein neues Opfer für Deine markigen Sprüche auswählen müssen.




> Grundsätzlich macht sich jeder in einer Diskussion angreifbar, der den Pfad der Sachlichkeit verlässt. Wer zudem den Respekt, vor seinem Gegenüber verliert, disqualifiziert sich. Deshalb folge ich Deinem Aufruf zur sachlichen Auseinandersetzung zurück zu finden.


Lieber Heribert, hehre Worte, die leider hier auf taube Ohren stoßen werden, wie Du der neuerlichen Attacke auf Frank Bernet durch den Herrn Schmidt entnehmen magst. Man könnte meinen, du würdest schon ahnen, weil Du mich so gut kennst, dass meine Zeit in diesem Forum abgelaufen ist.




> Hallo Bernet, was ist eigentlich für den Betroffenen "menschlicher"? Eine seriöse, auf den Leitlinien fußende und damit gleichezeitig evidenzbasisierte Antwort oder ein "unbewiesenes" Bla-Bla? Gruß Hansjörg Burger


Lieber Hansjörg, ich habe Dich schon an anderer Stelle wissen lassen, was ich zu diesem Einschwenken des Blabla auch von Deiner Seite empfinde. Obwohl Du die von Dir gegründete SHG für an Prostatakrebs erkrankte Männer Rhein-Neckar in absehbarer Zeit, wie von Dir schon angekündigt, verlassen wirst, um Dich neuen Ufern zuzuwenden, werde ich ohnehin mit sofortiger Wirkung - Paul Enders wird dazu von mir informiert - Deine/unsere SHG nicht mehr in meine Terminpläne einbeziehen. Nachdem ich als Verfechter der DNA-Zytometrie ohnehin von Dir als Mitglied einer unverstandenen Sekte angesehen werde, wird der Verlust Deines und meines Verschwindens keine großen Lücken hinterlassen. Das Thema Prostatakrebs ist nunmehr nur noch mein Thema. Klingt egoistisch? Soll es auch sein. Ich habe mir in unzähligen, unwürdigen zu Wortklaubereien ausartenden Threads hier so manche blutige Nase geholt. Das will ich mir nicht mehr antun. Helmut Illini hat mit an mich gerichteten E-Mails oft genug den Finger in die Wunde gelegt und versucht, mich hier und da zu bremsen, und immer wieder auch an meine Gesundheit erinnert, die durch allzu viel Substanzverlust wegen zu heftigem Engagement, Schaden nehmen könnte. 
Lieber Helmut Illini, auch an dieser Stelle möchte ich Dir noch einmal für Deine fast väterliche, eher brüderliche Hilfe danken. Viele Fragen, auch die, die die DNA-Ploidie betrafen, konnten gemeinsam unter Einbeziehung von Prof. Böcking geklärt werden. Dieses wochenlange Zusammenwirken wird mir immer im Gedächtnis haften bleiben.

Mein Dank geht aber auch an Günter Feick, Franz Reuter, Guenther (Silver Dollar) für manche Telefonate, die es in sich hatten. Zuguterletzt widme ich meine heutigen Gedanken auch Ralf und Holger, die mehr als einmal Geduld mit dem nicht pflegeleichten Hutschi unter Beweis gestellt haben. Ich danke Euch. Diesen von mir überaus geschätzten Herren obliegt es nun auch, das Werk zu beenden.

Ich habe mein Profil schon vor ein paar Tagen entlaubt, soll heißen, das Foto ist weg, Avatar ist verschwunden, was vielleicht noch nicht mal auffiel, und heute muss auch die Signatur dran glauben, die hier noch einmal sichtbar: 

*Hilf Dir selbst, sonst hilft Dir keiner*


auch mein zukünftiges Handeln und Denken leiten wird.

P.S.: Und Entscheidung macht frei (von Hansjörg Burger), wie wahr wohl.

----------


## Carlos

Das wird jetzt wirklich unerträglich
Mensch Hutschie, hör doch jetzt endlich mal auf. Wenn Du, wie mehrmals versprochen in diesem unerquicklichen Thread ausgestiegen wärst, dann wäre dieser auch nicht so eskaliert. Du warst schon in der Vergangenheit fast immer dabei bei derartigen Threads und hast Dir auch deshalb einige gelbe Karten eingehandelt. Dann warst Du sehr beleidigt und hast Dich theatralisch für immer verabschiedet (letzter Gruß). Nach wenigen Tagen bist Du dann unter anderen Namen wieder erschienen (Harro , Thorolf ) unsw, unsw. Dann hast Du alles überschwänglich bereut und dich für Deine Eskapaden entschuldigt (Deine Worte). Aber das wissen vielleicht viele Forumsmitglieder nicht. RalfD hatte in dieser Sache schon mal sehr treffend geschrieben :  Einige Forumsmitglieder haben dieses Forum innsbesodere die Plauderecke zum zweiten Wohnsitz gemacht. Lieber Hutschie, natürlich schreibst Du auch sehr gute Beiträg, findest oft tröstende Worte und hast inzwischen auch ein excellentes Fachwissen. Beschränke Deine künftigen Beiträge doch auf diese wichtigen Dinge und stürze Dich nicht immer wieder in solche Streitereien. Qualität vor Quantität ! Viele Grüße, Carlos

----------


## Konrad

ganz richtig, so was muss man sich hier sicher nicht antun.soll doch jeder glauben, was er will.ich glaub, ich trink nocht einen. ansonsten finde ich die beiträge von herrn schmidt lesenswert tu das auch weiter. mir scheint er auch noch nicht alterssenil. die karawane zieht weiter, der sultan hat durst.

----------


## rembert

Womit qualifiziere ich mich eigentlich dafür, hier meine Meinung über andere Stellen zu dürfen ?
Was macht einen  zu " Mr. Allwissend " ??
Wie kann man so vermessen werden andere hier zu beleidigen und sich öffentlich über sie lustig zu machen???
Ist man hier schlauer, wenn man typisch deutsch in seinem weissen Unterhemd im Schrebergarten sitzt, das Oettinger und die Schnittchen reicht einem die Mutti, sich seine Meinung aus der Bildzeitung holt und in seinem Rentnerstarrsinn seine Ansichten für die einzig richtigen hält?
oder muss man sich erst seine Lorbeeren verdienen durch einige misslungene Behandlungen?
Weiss man alles besser, weil man bisher das Glück hatte die vermeintlich richtige Therapie gewählt zu haben?? 
Sind diejenigen, die hier die grössten Töne spucken auch so selbstsicher wenn sie Ihre PSA - Werte testen lassen??
Es ist einfach nur beschämend was hier in letzter Zeit alles geschrieben wurde und wir sollten uns alle mal fragen ob es das Wert war hier so übereinander her zu fallen.
Eigentlich wollte der verängstigte wowinke nur unsere Hilfe und Unterstützung und dann wird hier so eine Lawine losgetreten.
Niemand hier in diesem Forum ist ohne Fehler und inzwischen habe ich auch Verständnis dafür, dass sich der Herr Strahlentherapeut hier mal verbal zur wehr setzt. Mir als unbeteiligten platzt ja hier schon der Kragen. Man kann von Herrn Schmidt halten was man will, aber über eine Sache müssen wir uns wohl alle einig sein: Erfahrung mit Prostatakrebs-Erkrankten hat er wohl etwas mehr als wir alle zusammen. Ich weiss nicht wieviele Jahre er in diesem Bereich arbeitet, aber mit Sicherheit länger als einige hier mit dieser Krankheit zu tun haben. Man kann also anderer Meinung sein, aber den Respekt sollte man nicht verlieren. Alle Ärzte oder in diesem Bereich tätigen geben uns hier nur Ihre Meinung mit auf den Weg und wenn es uns nur hilft bestimmte Schritte sorgfältig zu überdenken ist damit schon viel erreicht. 
so .. jetzt könnt ihr über mich herfallen 
Gruss Rembert

----------


## Heribert

Nur zur Erinnerung:



Wer hat hier wohl, aus einer sachlich geführten Diskussion heraus, wem auf den Schwanz getreten.
Es geht doch schon lange nicht mehr darum, wer mit seinen sachlichen Argumenten richtig oder falsch liegt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Konrad

man oh man,seid doch froh, dass ihr noch lebt.habe früher die beiträge von Hutschi gerne gelesen. inzwischen ist nur noch altersstarrsinn daraus geworden.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Hutschi ist ein Mensch, der das Gute will, aber nicht "loslassen" kann, wenn er merkt, dass man ihn nicht verstehen kann oder nicht verstehen will.

Die DNA-Zytrometrie als "blabla" und "Misteltherapie" abzutun, ist schon reichlich vermessen. Stephen B. Strum, ein Mentor in diesem Forum, dessen Buch "A Primer on Prostate Cancer"  der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs BPS sogar hat übersetzen und vermarkten lassen, verweist an mehreren Stellen in seinem Buch auf die Bedeutung von DNA-Analysen. So schreibt er auf Seite 59 in der englischsprachigen Ausgabe: "Ploidy is yet another facet of tumor profiling that provides additional information that enhances risk assessment and affects treatment strategy."
Die von Hutschi  schuldig gebliebene Quellenangaben zur "Evidenz" finden sich in den Aufsätzen von Tribukait, Al-Abadi und Böcking, zusammengefasst in der von der Gmünder Ersatzkasse herausgegebenebn Schrift "Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytrometrie beim Prostatakarzinom", Band 41 der Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse,  ISBN 3-537-44041-3.  Dort finden sich auch die statistischen Überlebenskurven  in Abhängigkeit von der Ploidy und dem Proliferationsfaktor, auf dessen Bedeutung Hutschi hinweist.
Die DNA-Analysen können zweifelsohne nicht jede andere Art von Diagnostk ersetzen. Sie sind, wenn man sie schon nicht in den Mittelpunkt der Erstdiagnostik haben will, auf jeden Fall gut für die Absicherung und  Kontrolle herkömmlicher Befunde. Zusammen mit der Möglichkeit der Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie lässt die Zytrometrie bei Active Surveillance auch ein Patienten-orientiertes Monitoring zu.
Die DNA-Analyse ist für gesetzlich Versicherte eine Kassenleistung. Die FNAB eigentlich auch, wird aber von den wenigen Urologen, die diese anbieten, nur als Privatleistung erbracht.
Wer die DNA-Diagnostik ablehnt oder hiergegen polemisiert, sollte sich doch erst einmal ein paar DNA-Diagramme ansehen und sich in die Thematik einlesen. 

Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinardo,
danke, mutiger Beitrag, mal sehen was jetzt kommt....

Andi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Dort finden sich auch die statistischen Überlebenskurven  in  Abhängigkeit von der Ploidy und dem Proliferationsfaktor, auf dessen  Bedeutung Hutschi hinweist.


Das sind retrospektive Daten, ausgewertet mit kleinen Patientengruppen.
Eine Therapieentscheidung können Sie mit solchen Daten nicht steuern, zumindest nicht nach den Grundsätzen der evidenzbasierten Medizin.
Nun, Sie müssen sich natürlich auch nicht evidenzbasiert behandeln lassen, das liegt in Ihrem Ermessen.

----------


## Anonymous3

> ...Terapieentscheidung können Sie mit solchen Daten nicht steuern...


Lieber Herr "Schmidt", haben Sie Studiendaten, die dem widersprechen? Dann könnte der aufgeklärte Patient das selbst bewerten. Misstrauensvotum bitte konstruktiv!

Andi

----------


## Reinardo

Zitat: "Das sind retrospektive Daten, ausgewertet mit kleinen Patientengruppen."  (Daniel Schmidt)

Die Studie  Al-Abadi erfasste 271 Patiente über einen Beobachtungszeutraum von 14 Jahren. Die Studie Tribukait 880 Patienten über einen Zeitraum von 25 Jahren. Ein besonderer Erkenntnisgewinn besteht auch darin, dass die Krankheitsverläufe von hormonbehandelten mit unbehandelten  Erkrankten verglichen wurden, was heute gar nicht mehr möglich wäre. 
Hinzukommt die kontinuierliche Registrierung von Veränderungen der Malignität, was nur mittels Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsien für Patienten schonend machbar war.
Die Studien wurden im Jahre 2006 veröffentlicht.
Was hier retrospektiv und nicht evidenzbasiert sein soll, dass müsste man mal erklären.

Reinardo

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Zitat: "Das sind retrospektive Daten, ausgewertet mit kleinen Patientengruppen."  (Daniel Schmidt)
> 
> Die Studie  Al-Abadi erfasste 271 Patiente über einen Beobachtungszeutraum von 14 Jahren. Die Studie Tribukait 880 Patienten über einen Zeitraum von 25 Jahren. Ein besonderer Erkenntnisgewinn besteht auch darin, dass die Krankheitsverläufe von hormonbehandelten mit unbehandelten  Erkrankten verglichen wurden, was heute gar nicht mehr möglich wäre. 
> Hinzukommt die kontinuierliche Registrierung von Veränderungen der Malignität, was nur mittels Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsien für Patienten schonend machbar war.
> Die Studien wurden im Jahre 2006 veröffentlicht.
> Was hier retrospektiv und nicht evidenzbasiert sein soll, dass müsste man mal erklären.
> 
> Reinardo


 Also gut, ich habe mir die die Mühe gemacht eine dieser "Studien" zu finden und zu lesen.

Die Studie von Al-Abadi wurde in dem unbekannten Heft "Scandinavian Journal of Urology and Nephrology" publiziert, was einen Impact Factor von 0,95 besitzt und wohl niemand liest. Ein Impact Factor von 0,95 ist fast ... Bild-Zeitung-reif.
Es wurde sogar in einem zusätzlichen Heft publiziert (Supplement). In der Regel werden in Supplements die Artikel publiziert, die es nicht mal ins normal Journal geschafft hätten.

In jedem wissenschaftlichen Artikel werden am Ende andere Artikel zitiert, die relevante Informationen beinhalten könnten. Je öfters ein Artikel von verschiedenen Autoren zitiert wird, desto wichtiger ist er. Den Artikel von Al-Abadi gibt es schon sein 18 Jahren. In diesen 18 Jahren haben  diesen Artikel nur 2 andere Artikel zitiert.

Der Artikel an sich hat lauter methodische Mängel.
Ein Multivariatanalyse fehlt. Mit anderen Worten wissen wir nicht, ob es die Ploidie war, die fürs schlechte Überleben verantwortlich war oder andere Faktoren.
Die verschiedene Therapien, die die Patienten erhalten haben werden auch nicht erwähnt.
Und es handelt sich um Patienten aus den 80er. Damals gab's es weder vernünftige Bildgebung, noch hatte sich das PSA durchgesetzt.

Wollen Sie sich anhand von Studienergebnissen anno 1992 behandeln lassen?
Studienergebnisse, die nur 2 andere Autoren in den letzten 18 Jahren wichtig genug fanden, um diese in ihren Artikeln zu zitieren.
Na, dann bitte schön.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Herr Daniel  Schmidt:-

Diesen möglicherweise unbedeutenden Artikel in einer skandinavischen Zeitschrift kenne ich nicht. Ungeachtet dessen ist Ihre Stellungnahme keine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung sondern nur eine Herabwürdigung mittels des Impact Factors.

Generell kann es ja doch keinen Zweifel geben, dass die DNA-Zytometrie, welche sich mit dem Urstoff des Krebsgewebes, den Zellen, befasst, einen diagnostischen und prognostischen Wert hat. Das ist keine Homöopathie, sondern eine mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden arbeitende Disziplin.

Ich möchte diese Diskussion aber zum Anlass nehmen, Interessierte auf das aktuelle Schriftgut aufmerksam zu machen. Die Schriften sind sämtlich in der von der Gmünder Ersatzkasse herausgegebenen Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse erschienen, und zwar:

Broschüre Prostatakrebs  "Prostatakrebs - Diagnose und Prognose - Als Einführungsschrift in die Thematik, im Internet abrufbar unter www.gek.de Service - Broschüren - Therapie Broschüren

Band 41 Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom, mit Beiträgen von Tribukait, Böcking, Al-Abadi, Bonkhoff  u.a., ISBN 3-537-4404-3

Band 48 Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen. Verfasser: Alfred Böcking. Wie Cytopathologie Krebs frühzeitig und ohne Operation 
erkennen kann.  ISBN 978-3-86541-177-8

Reinardo

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Diesen möglicherweise unbedeutenden Artikel in einer skandinavischen Zeitschrift kenne ich nicht. Ungeachtet dessen ist Ihre Stellungnahme keine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung sondern nur eine Herabwürdigung mittels des Impact Factors.


Dieser "unbedeutende" Artikel ist der Artikel zu den 271 Patienten von Al-Abadi.
Sie haben diese Studie als wichtig bezeichnet.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo
nun liegt das neuest Ergebniss vor am 25.10.2010  PSA 0,13 ng/ml  nach 0,12 im Juli. Mit einem Strahletherapeuten habe ich gesprochen die Kapazitäten dort erfordern fast keine Wartezeiten. Ich werde noch etwas warten. Wie seht Ihr das?


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo
> nun liegt das neuest Ergebniss vor am 25.10.2010  PSA 0,13 ng/ml  nach 0,12 im Juli. Mit einem Strahletherapeuten habe ich gesprochen die Kapazitäten dort erfordern fast keine Wartezeiten. Ich werde noch etwas warten. Wie seht Ihr das?


Weihnachten steht vor der Tür, ich würde mich in Januar bestrahlen lassen.

----------


## wowinke

vielen Dank, damit entspannt sich die Vorweihnachtszeit doch erheblich,

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Ludwig Ernstbrunner

Hallo Wolfgang,wie geht es Dir jetzt, ich habe einen ähnlichen Verlauf, bitte schau Dir mein Profil an. Habe morgen wieder einen Termin beim Urologen.
Liebe Grüße
Ludwig

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Ludwig,

ich habe für den  7. 2. den nächsten Termin zur PSA-Messung und werde dann alles weitere entscheiden. Wie Du in meinem
Profil erkennst hattte ich im Juni einen PSA Wert von 0,12 ng/ml, eine Zwischenmessung bei einem anderen Labor ergabe im Juli 0,10 ng/ml und die Messung Ende Oktober ( ursprüngliches Labor) lag bei 0,13 ng/ml.

Klar ist dass ein Antsieg da ist insofern muss gehandelt. Es zeigt sich, dass die Dynamik nicht so ist dass ich bei der nächsten Messung etwa 0,2 erreichen werde ,was die absolute Obergrenze für mich darstellen würde. 

In Deinem Fall würde ich das bei den 0,04 noch gelassen sehen, das sagt zunächst nur aus dass noch was da ist.
Auch dass dies aus Deiner Sicht früh ansteigt ist aus meiner Sicht noch nicht sicher. Bei wir wurde in den erste Untersuchungen nach der Op noch mit dem alten Verfahren gemessen mit dem ergeniss < 0,1 dann mehrer Messungen mit 0,04 ng/ml d.h. es war lange Zeit nachweisbar bis sich die Dynamik entwickelte.

In sofern das Ergebniss von morgen abwarten und ggf. noch ein weiteres in 3 Monaten abwarten.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## spertel

Hallo Ludwig

Obwohl Du mich im Rahmen einer PN um Rat gefragt hast wirst Du mir sicher nicht übel nehmen, wenn ich Dir hier öffentlich antworte.
Mein Vorschreiber hat die wesentliche Dinge schon benannt, so dass auch ich Dir an dieser Stelle nur empfehlen kann, weitere Messungen in gleichbleibenden Abständen durchführen zulassen und deren Ergebnisse abzuwarten.
In Deinem postoperativen Befund ist kein Faktor vorhanden (weder eine R-1-Resektion noch ein Kapseldurchbruch), der ein Rezidiv wahrscheinlich macht; also ist es noch sehr gut möglich, dass Dein Wert im Bereich von 0,1 ng/ml verharrt, und das auch über einen längeren Zeitraum. 
Zudem ist die Gefahr einer Übertherapie umso größer, je niedriger der PSA-Wert zum Zeitpunkt des Bestrahlungsbeginn ist. Ein Wert von 0,2 ng/ml halte ich persönlich für einen vernünftigen Kompromiss.

Richtig ist, dass die S-3 Leitlinien den Punkt zur Intervention bei < 0,5 ng/ml ansetzen.

Prof. Thomas Wiegel (Uni-Klinik Ulm) hat im Rahmen des Dt. Kongress für Urologie 2010 in Düsseldorf einen Vortrag gehalten, der die neuesten Erkenntnisse zur Strahlentherapie beinhaltete und diesbezügliche Fragestellungen behandelte.

Dieser ist online abrufbar; ob eine Verlinkung rechtlich zulässig ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Kernaussagen dieses Vortrages "Adjuvante oder progessions-getriggerte Strahlentherapie" waren :

1. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass sich der in den Leitlinien empfohlene Grenzwert von 0,5 ng/ml weiter nach unten bewegen wird. (Diese Erkenntnis kann man bereits in die eigene Therapieplanung einfliessen lassen).

2. Sollte nach erfolgter Strahlentherapie wieder der Null- bzw. nicht nachweissbare Messbereich erreicht werden, dann haben auch nach einem Follow-Up von -5- Jahren ca. 80 % der betroffenen Patienten einen nicht nachweisbaren PSA-Wert. 
Es scheint, dass dieser Personenkreis eine echte kurative Chance besitzt.

Ich empfehle Dir, diesen Vortrag einmal abzurufen, möglicherweise erübrigt sich die ein oder andere Fragestellung dann von selbst.

LG

Spertel

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Reinhard,

eine Verlinkung einer externen Seite ist grundsätzlich möglich, da die verlinkte Seite in ihrem eigenen Fenster erscheint und *nicht* der Anschein erweckt wird, der Inhalt wird vom Betreiber/Admin des Forums bereitgestellt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## spertel

Na gut, Heribert, meine PC-Kenntnisse sind zwar eher bescheiden; ich probiere es trotzdem, in der Hoffnung, dass dies auch funktioniert. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

http://dgu.conference2web.com/content/91

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

nun liegt das Ergebinss der Messung vom 7.02. vor dies liegt bei 0,19 ng/ml. Tendenz Starhlentherapie im nächsten Monat.

Klar ist allerdings nicht: 
1. gibt es einen nachgewiesenen Überlebensvorteil?
2. der Anteil der Patienten die davon proftieren gemessen am PSA-Rückgang.

Falls dazu im Forum Fakten bekannt sind bin ich daran interessiert.



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> 1. gibt es einen nachgewiesenen Überlebensvorteil?


Eine randomisierte Studie wurde mit dieser Fragestellung nie gemacht.
Das Problem ist, dass diese unethisch wäre, da die Salvage-Radiotherapie mittlerweile Standard ist.
Es gibt allerdings retrospektive Studien, die dies zeigen.
z.B.
http://jama.ama-assn.org/content/299/23/2760.abstract





> 2. der Anteil der Patienten die davon proftieren gemessen am PSA-Rückgang.


Das hängt von der Ausgangssituation, den R-Status, den pN-Status und dem Zeitpunkt des Beginns der Radiotherapie.
Ich würde sagen, mindestens 80%, wenn man die Patienten richtig selektioniert.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...mindestens 80%...


Ja, würde ich zustimmen, heisst aber nicht 80% sind danach geheilt!

Finally, Stephenson et al. published data from an expanded series of 1,540 patients in 2007. Among these patients, salvage EBRT was shown to offer *overall* probabilities of biochemical progression-free survival of *32 percent at 6 years* and of *20 percent at 10 years*.  
http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/tr...age-radiation/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...5/?tool=pubmed

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ja, würde ich zustimmen, heisst aber nicht 80% sind danach geheilt!
> 
> Finally, Stephenson et al. published data from an expanded series of 1,540 patients in 2007. Among these patients, salvage EBRT was shown to offer *overall* probabilities of biochemical progression-free survival of *32 percent at 6 years* and of *20 percent at 10 years*.  
> http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/tr...age-radiation/
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...5/?tool=pubmed


Die Daten von Stephenson sind mir auch bekannt. Das Problem ist hier, dass die Patienten sehr spät bei hohen PSA-Werten bestrahlt wurden, dass die Diagnostik nicht gut genug war (wenig Schnittbildgebung, keine PET-CTs, usw.) und dass die applizierten Dosen nicht hoch genug waren.
Ein makroskopisches Rezidiv mit 60 Gy zu bestrahlen hält nicht lang.

Von meinen eigenen Daten her, kann ich sagen, dass die Raten an Rezidivfreiheit nach 4 Jahren über 70% liegen.
Das allerdings bei einem gut selektionierten Patientengut, mit moderner Technik, zeitgemässen Strahlendosen und gutem Staging vor der Behandlung.
Jedoch ist mein ausgewertetes Kollektiv sicherlich kleiner mit ca. 130 Patienten gesammelt über etwa 4 Jahren.

Einen Link zu meinen Daten, kann ich allerdings nicht liefern, denn ich damit mein grosses Geheimnis lüften würde.
:-)

----------


## HorstK

> ...mein grosses Geheimnis lüften würde.:-)


*Großes Geheimnis?*

Andere Ärzte, die sich - dankenswerterweise - auch in Foren beteiligen haben, zum Glück für uns Betroffene, diese Geheimnisse nicht. 

*z.B.:*

Dr. Kahmann
http://www.brachytherapie.de/14.0.html
http://www.brachytherapie.de/fileadm...ta_kahmann.pdf

Urologe F. Schulenburg
http://www.u-p-c.net/

Dr. F. Eichhorn
http://www.drfrankeichhorn.de/

Und einige andere Ärzte/Therapeuten, die durch Patienten namentlich bekannt wurden - das sind gar nicht so wenige.

Was soll in der heutigen Zeit diese Geheimniskrämerei, wo Kliniken, Fachabteilungen und andere Einrichtungen ihre sogenannten Fallzahlen und andere Daten offenlegen.


Horst

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr D.Schmidt !

Von Ihnen ein Zitat:



> "Das allerdings bei einem gut selektionierten Patientengut, mit ...."


Wären Sie bereit diese "Selektion" näher zu erklären ?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Rezidivfreiheit nach 4 Jahren über 70%...


Starke Zahlen, Glückwunsch, können Sie stolz drauf sein!
Ist mir schon klar, dass Sie Stephenson kennen - ist ja sozusagen Pflichtlektür 1. Semester. Im Follow-Up seiner Papiere scheint die BCR Rate abzunehmen, 10 Jahre 25%-30% BCR Freiheit. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob dass jetzt schon mit oder noch ohne ADT war, wobei die bei Salvage nicht so effektiv ist wie bei First-Line Therapie.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr D.Schmidt !
> 
> Von Ihnen ein Zitat:
> 
> Wären Sie bereit diese "Selektion" näher zu erklären ?
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard A.



Ich habe das im Prinzip schon weiter oben erklärt.
Niedriger PSA vor der Rezidivbestrahlung, niedrige PSA-Velocity, keine pN+ Patienten, grosser Anteil von Patienten mit R1, gutes Staging vor der Bestrahlung.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Was soll in der heutigen Zeit diese Geheimniskrämerei, wo Kliniken, Fachabteilungen und andere Einrichtungen ihre sogenannten Fallzahlen und andere Daten offenlegen.


Ich mag einfach nicht meinen Namen preisgeben und hoffe, dass Sie damit leben können.

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
liegt das Ergebnis von >70% Rezidivfreiheit "nur" an Ihrer Arbeit/Klinik, oder kann man das heute als bundesweiter Standard ansehen?
Wenn ja, dann kann man doch als Risikopatient noch Hoffnung haben, oder??

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## HorstK

> Ich mag einfach nicht meinen Namen preisgeben und hoffe, dass Sie damit leben können.


Hallo Daniel,

es geht eigentlich nicht so sehr um Ihren Namen, sondern in erster Linie um den Inhalt des besagten Links. 

Sie hoffen richtig, ohne Ihren wirklichen Namen zu kennen kann ich gut leben! 

Bin mit meinem Strahlentherapeuten Dr. J. Willner sehr zufrieden.
http://www.klinikum-bayreuth.de/cms....d=0&priority=3#
http://www.klinikum-bayreuth.de/cms....561&priority=3 

Freundliche Grüße

Horst

----------


## RalfDm

> Andere Ärzte, die sich - dankenswerterweise - auch in Foren beteiligen haben, zum Glück für uns Betroffene, diese Geheimnisse nicht.


Hallo Horst,

jedes Forumsmitglied, ob Arzt oder nicht, hat das Recht, anonym zu bleiben, ohne dies begründen zu müssen. Eine Aufforderung, die Anonymität aufzugeben, gehört sich darum in diesem Forum nicht.

Ralf

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Daniel,
wenn Du von
 1. moderner Strahlungstechnik
 2. Strahlendosis
 3 .Staging 

sprichst. Auf was muss ich da achten. z.B.min. IMRT ?, min 66 Gy ? was gehört noch zum Stating? 



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr D.Schmidt !

Zitat:Meine Frage + Ihre Antwort



> Wären Sie bereit diese "Selektion" näher zu erklären ?
> Niedriger PSA vor der Rezidivbestrahlung, niedrige PSA-Velocity, keine pN+ Patienten, grosser Anteil von Patienten mit R1, gutes Staging vor der Bestrahlung.


Wenn ich Ihre Antwort richtig verstehe habe ich dazu diese Fragen :
Mir war es bislang nicht bekannt, daß es, beim Rezidivfall nach OP, eine "Selektierung" gibt ?
Jeder möchte doch die Chance, auf einen kurativen Therapieansatz für sich, ausgenutzt wissen ?
Was ist mit den Patienten, die bei dieser Selektion, nicht mehr Bestrahlt werden können ?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## spertel

Hi Bernhard

Ich darf mich mal einmischen......

Eine Selektion, wie hier beschrieben, findet ja eigentlich nicht statt und meines Wissen wurde auch niemanden eine Bestrahlung verwehrt, der bestrahlt werden wollte. Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden.

Die Frage müßte besser lauten : "Wer profitiert am meisten von einer postoperativen Bestrahlung ?"

Dies sind in der Regel "pT3a" Tumore und/oder R-1-Resektionen. Zusätzliche Hinweise gibt es aus den USA (Mayo-Klinik), dass eine erhöhte Dosis (über 66,6 Gy) gegenüber einer Dosis unter 66,6 Gy Vorteile bringen könnte. Prof. Wiegel äußert sich ähnlich anhand von Daten von eigenen Patienten. Erscheint mir auch plausibel.

Noch plausibler erscheint die Tatsache, dass je früher die Bestrahlung erfolgt, umso größer sind die Erfolgsaussichten.

Oder habe ich Deine Fragestellung falsch verstanden ??

@wowinke

Meine postoperative Bestrahlung erfolgte mit IMRT, die meines Vater in 3-D-Bestrahlung. Mein Vater erhielt 66,6 GY, ich habe mir -2- Dosen mehr, also 70,2 Gy verpassen lassen. Bei uns beiden war zumindest bis jetzt die Strahlentherapie erfolgreich; daher dürfte die Technik nicht entscheidend gewesen sein, sondern die Tatsache, dass glücklicherweise die PSA-produzierenden Krebszellen im Bestrahlungsfeld gelegen haben. Auch mein Vater hatte in 3-D wenig Nebenwirkungen.

Ich habe die Bestrahlung sehr früh einleiten lassen, bei 0,1 ng/ml; bei meinem Dad war es auch unter 0,3 ng/ml.

Ich denke, dass es keiner besonderen Erläuterung bedarf, dass die Erfolgsaussichten bei 1,0 ng/ml oder höher wesentlich schlechter gewesen wären.

Reinhard

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Ralf,

wenn Du meinen Beitrag #153 gelesen hättest wäre mir ja evtl. Deine öffentliche Belehrung erspart geblieben *:-)*

Grüße in den äußersten Zipfel Norddeutschlands

Horst

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Spertel,

vielen Dank für Deine Zusatz info. Das passt zu dem was ich als kurzfristige Option habe Start bei 0,2, 66 Gy, 3D

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## spertel

Gut so, Wolfgang.....

Viel Glück, alles wird gut !

LG

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Reinhard !

Von Dir ein Zitat :



> Eine Selektion, wie hier beschrieben, findet ja eigentlich nicht statt und meines Wissen wurde auch niemanden eine Bestrahlung verwehrt, der bestrahlt werden wollte. Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden.


Ist die Selektierung so zu verstehen, daß man von den Patienten mit Bestrahlung nach OP, theoritische Gruppen gebildet hat ?
Mit Hilfe dieser Einteilungen könnte man(Er) dann erkennen, daß man z.B. in Gruppe "X" eine Wahrscheinleichkeit von 70% hat, daß die Nachbestrahlung erfolgreich sein wird ?

Wenn Ja, wäre es interessant auch etwas über die anderen Gruppeneinteilungen, zu erfahren !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinhard,
deine Erwägungen sind einleuchtend.
Jetzt schau mal rüber in einen anderen thread, wo kallez sich ans Forum wandte. Wenn ich sein Profil richtig verstehe, erhielt er trotz T3, R1 und N1 nach OP erst 4 Monate (!) später seine Bestrahlung und dann nur mit 60 Gy. Ich fand das spontan total daneben. Vielleicht kannst du dir das mal anschauen und dort im thread kommentieren.
Danke und Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## spertel

Hi Hartmut

Meine kurze Meinung zu dem von Dir angesprochenen Fall, ohne Anspruch auf Richtigkeit :

Ich sehe dies ähnlich und beziehe mich auf meine Aussage, dass meist auch dann eine Bestrahlung angeboten wird, wenn die Erfolgsaussichten sehr gering sind.
Im Fall von Kallez wurde mittlels Pet/CT ein befallener LK in der Leistengegend festgestellt. Die Erkrankung war zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits systemisch und mir erschließt sich nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Strahlentherapie, die rein lokal im Bereich der Prostataloge wirkt.

Die Dosis erscheint hierbei eher nebensächlich, da das Problem durch die Bestrahlung an sich nicht zu beseitigen ist; ein PSA-Abfall ist wahrscheinlich nur von kurzer Dauer (möglich durch die Zerstörung der Zellen im Strahlungsfeld), bevor der Wert wieder ansteigt.

"Daneben" ist vielleicht nicht die richtige Formulierung; ich hätte die Erfolgsaussichten eher als gering bezeichnet.

Selbst wenn diese gering sind sollte die Möglichkeit jedem offen bleiben, wenn der Wunsch hierzu besteht. Vielleicht ist das Aufklärungsgespräch, von dem wir ja nichts wissen, in diesem Sinne erfolgt.

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## skipper

Hallo Wolfgang,
kennst du den seltsamen PSA Verlauf von Andy:  http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=41&page=report
Könnte bei dir so etwas auch denkbar sein ?
Bestanden in deinem Histol. Bericht irgend welche Risikokomponenten die auf ein Rezidiv hinwiesen?
Falls die Bestrahlung nötig werden sollte , viel Glück!!!!!!!
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Eine Selektion, wie hier beschrieben, findet ja eigentlich nicht statt und meines Wissen wurde auch niemanden eine Bestrahlung verwehrt, der bestrahlt werden wollte. Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden.


Oh doch!

Einen Patienten mit einem initialen PSA von 35 ng/ml, der nach einer R1-Resektion eines pT3b pN1(4/15) cM0 R0 GS9 mit einem PSA von 4 ng/ml 8 Wochen nach OP und ein unauffälliges Staging, werde ich zum Beispiel nicht bestrahlen.
Der PSA von 4 ng/ml postoperativ spricht hier für Mikrometastasierung und kein Lokalrezidiv. Dieser Patient braucht eine Hormonbehandlung und keine Bestrahlung.

Dass einige Kollegen "jeden" bestrahlen, den sie überwiesen bekommen, glaube ich schon.
Dann sind aber die Ergebnisse nicht so gut und einige Patienten überbehandelt.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ist die Selektierung so zu verstehen, daß man von den Patienten mit Bestrahlung nach OP, theoritische Gruppen gebildet hat ?
> Mit Hilfe dieser Einteilungen könnte man(Er) dann erkennen, daß man z.B. in Gruppe "X" eine Wahrscheinleichkeit von 70% hat, daß die Nachbestrahlung erfolgreich sein wird ?
> 
> Wenn Ja, wäre es interessant auch etwas über die anderen Gruppeneinteilungen, zu erfahren !


Ich darf für mich sagen: Ja.

Dies zu erklären würde jedoch den Rahmen der Diskussion hier sprengen.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Hallo Premme! Vielen Dank für Deine klaren Worte.Eigentlich sollten doch hier eigene Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Therapien veröffentlicht werden, um jemandem  bei seiner Entscheidung zu helfen.Tatsächlich geht es wohl einigen usern primär darum , sich zu profilieren.Teilweise wird laienhaftes Wissen mit irgendwelchen Links zu Veröffentlichungen untermauert.Einige legen sich sogar mit ausgewiesenen Fachleuten an.Je länger ich hier im Forum blättere, je schneller reift mein Entschluss dieses Forum nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.Schade !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Skipper,

ich hab mir den Verlauf angesehen, wär zu schön um wahr zu sein. Allerdings wundert mich bei mir schon der Anstieg
von Juni auf Oktober von 0,01 ng/ml und dann von Oktober auf Anfang Februar 0,06 ng/ml. Den ich so nicht erwartet hatte.

Das was ich im Histologischenbefund deuten könnte ist die Formulierung bis "unter 1mm an den Kapselrand".  

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend Wolfgang

Genau diese Formulierung "bis unter 1 mm an den Kapselrand" dürfte die Ursache für den nun langsam aber stetig ansteigenden PSA-Wert sein; möglicherweise hat sogar ein kleiner Ausläufer die Kapsel mikroskopisch durchbrochen, was dem Pathologen vielleicht entgangen ist.

Dein Wert steigt sehr langsam aber stetig und ist somit nicht mit dem Verlauf von Andy vergleichbar; auf eine plötzliche Stagnation würde ich nun nicht mehr spekulieren.
Dennoch dürftest Du für jeden Strahlentherapeuten ein dankbarer Patient sein, denn die Erfolgsaussichten auf Grund aller Parameter (später Anstieg, geringe Velocity, günstiger LK-Status, sehr früher Einstieg !!!...sehr wichtig...+ 66,6 Gy) sind äußerst günstig.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du die Sache noch los wirst, dürfte bei etwa 90 % liegen.

Ich drücke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen.

Reinhard

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Spertel,

vielen Dank für Position, 
die Formulierung im Bericht war mir schon immer etwas "verdächtig".Ich weiß aber auch, dass das sehr sorgfältig mehrfach
untersucht wurde.
Letzte Anstieg liegt ja nun dann doch schon bei einer Verdopplungszeit von 6,3 Monaten. Etwas überraschen war der Anbstieg dann schon. Ich frage mich auch schon ob es Querempfindlichkeiten zu andern Substanzen gibt. Im Rückblick war da dann doch eine heftige Party vor ein paar Tage vor der Blutentnahme.

Dennoch für die Bestrahlung sind die Dinge eingeleitet.


Bis auf Weiter

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Lieber Haralt (Hutschi),
> 
> Das ist es ja gerade, ich würde ja gerne, aber ich habe nicht das nötige Wissen, Wolfgang einen Rat zu geben.
> 
> Aber diese ausufernden Beiträge tragen ja nicht gerade dazu bei, in Wolfgang einen Entschluß reifen zu lassen.
> 
> Viele Beiträge haben doch mit dem Thema nicht`s mehr zu tun.
> 
> Einige Mitglieder beharken sich doch gegenseitig.
> ...


 Hallo "premme" ! Eigentlich wollte ich mich aus diesem Forum verabschieden, weil es mir gegen den Strich geht, wie sich hier manche User statt über Ihre Erfahrungen mit Therapien gegen den PK zu berichten, sich mit ihrem angelesenen Halbwissen produzieren und sich sogar mit Ärzten anlegen.Schau mal wieder rein, dachte ich mir und was muss ich lesen? Alles wie gehabt ! Du bist ja einer  der Wenigen, die hier lediglich eigene Erfahrungen posten, wie das eigentlich auch sein sollte.Dafür sage ich Danke, ebenso wie Daniel Schmidt, der sich einiges gefallen lassen muss und dennoch versucht sachlich zu bleiben, was ihm bei manchem hier geposteten Unsinn hin und wieder schwer fällt !

Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Guten Tag Herr Schmidt ! Habe mich am 25.03.2010 einer LDR - Brachytherapie unterzogen. Der Ausgangs PSA- Wert war 5,54.Dieser ist -Messung 01.11- auf 0,99 gefallen. Wo sollte sich dieser einpendeln ? Wie lange hält die Strahlung von 76 Jod 125 Seeds an? Habe immer noch häufigeren Harndrang , jedoch keine Nykturie aber ganz leichtes Brennen beim Wasserlassen.Ansonsten ist alles bestens !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Guten Tag Herr Schmidt ! Habe mich am 25.03.2010 einer LDR - Brachytherapie unterzogen. Der Ausgangs PSA- Wert war 5,54.Dieser ist -Messung 01.11- auf 0,99 gefallen. Wo sollte sich dieser einpendeln ? Wie lange hält die Strahlung von 76 Jod 125 Seeds an? Habe immer noch häufigeren Harndrang , jedoch keine Nykturie aber ganz leichtes Brennen beim Wasserlassen.Ansonsten ist alles bestens !
> Grüße vom
> Dieter


 1. Das PSA-Ergebnis ist gut.
2. Einen absoluten PSA-Wert, der sein "sollte" gibt's nicht. Hauptsache niedrig.
3. Ios 125 hat eine Halbwertszeit von etwa 60 Tagen.
4. Harndrang ist normal.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Der Dieter sagt schlicht : "Besten Dank "... und bleiben Sie uns bitte erhalten !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## wowinke

Hallo 
es durchaus so dass die Entscheidung bei mir schon gereift ist und natürlich hier alle mit Ihren Beiträgen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen dazu beigetragen haben. 

@ Daniel

wie muss man bei einer 3D Bestrahlung 2 Gy pro Sitzung in Summe 66 Gy eine 4 Tage Pause ( Ostern)  werten.


Gruß
Wolfgang ( woinke)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Wenn die Pause nicht gerade in der ersten Bestrahlungswoche ist, ist dies nicht so schlimm.
Wenn man etwas "unruhig" ist, kann man darum bitte in der Woche vor oder nach Ostern an einem Tag doppelt bestrahlt zu werden, im Abstand von mindestens 6 Stunden.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Daniel,
gibte es denn bei der Terminplanung der Bestrahlungen Prämissen z.b
immer gleich eine Wochen oder 2 Tage dann wochenende.



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich verstehe leider die Frage nicht ganz. Geht es um die Uhrzeit der Bestrahlung? Diese ist eigentlich recht egal.

----------


## wowinke

die Frage war ob es eine Rolle spielt ob z.B am Donnerstag begonnen, Freitag weiterbestrahlt wird und dann durch das Wochenende
bedingt 2 Tage Pause sind.   Oder grunsätzlich immer z.b 4 Tage und dann erst Unetrbrechung ( Wochenende).



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> die Frage war ob es eine Rolle spielt ob z.B am Donnerstag begonnen, Freitag weiterbestrahlt wird und dann durch das Wochenende
> bedingt 2 Tage Pause sind.   Oder grunsätzlich immer z.b 4 Tage und dann erst Unetrbrechung ( Wochenende).


Das ist kein Problem.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo 

ich habe nun die Bestrahlung am 28.04.2011 abgeschlossen. Eine PSA-Messung nach 50 Gy zeigte, dass sich der PSA (0,18 ng/ml) nicht weiter entickelt. Nach nun 7 Wochen nach Abschluß der Betrahlung liegt der PSA bei 0,11 ng/ml.

Ich werte dies als gutes Zeichen. Hat jemand eine Anhaltswert für den Zeitraum bis das unter die Nachweisgrenze sinkt.



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo

ich hab nun einen neuen PSA-Wert vorliegen, dieser liegt nun 5 Monate nach Abschluß der Bestrahlung bei 0,06 ng/ml.
Ansonst liegen bisher keine Nebenwirlungen vor. Ich hoffe das der Wert noch weiter fällt.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## rembert

Hallo Wolfgang,
das sind doch wirklich tolle Nachrichten. Freue mich für dich und wünsche weiter alles Gute.
Gruss Rembert

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Rembert,

vielen Dank für die Guten Wünsche. Die Halbwerts zeit ist im 2 Intervall leider etwas hoch bei 3,8 Monaten. Bi dennoch hoch zufrieden.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo

ich hab nun einen neuen PSA-Wert vorliegen, dieser liegt nun 8 Monate nach Abschluß der Bestrahlung bei 0,04 ng/ml. Ansonst liegen bisher keine Nebenwirlungen vor auch die Potenz ist gut, was hoffentlich auch so bleibt so bleibt. 


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo

ich hab nun einen neuen PSA-Wert vorliegen, dieser liegt nun 12 Monate nach Abschluß der Bestrahlung bei 0,03 ng/ml. Ansonst liegen bisher keine Nebenwirlungen 
Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## rembert

freue mich für dich. ich weiss ja wie froh man ist, wenn man gute Nachrichten aus dem Labor bekommt. 
Gruss  
Rembert

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

ich habe nun einen einen weiteren PSA-Wert vorliegen 15 Monat nach Bestrahlung und 7 Jahren nach RPE
der PSA-Wert ist < 0,03 ng/ml. Was mich natürlich sehr freut.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

ich habe nun einen einen weiteren PSA-Wert vorliegen kanpp 19 Monat nach Bestrahlung und knapp 8 Jahren nach RPE
der PSA-Wert ist < 0,03 ng/ml. Was mich natürlich sehr freut. Die nächste Überprüfung folgt im April 2013 dann sind 2 Jahre
seit der Bestrahlung verrgangen.

Bzgl der ED bin ich nun auf alle 2 Tage 5 mg Cealis umgestiegen anstelle das bedarfsorientiert zu nehmen. Mal sehen wie sich das auswirkt.

Bis auf Weiteres


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

ich habe nun einen einen weiteren PSA-Wert vorliegen 26  Monat nach Bestrahlung und 8 Jahren nach RPE
der PSA-Wert ist leider gegenüber dem Meßwert im April auf 0,04 ng/ml gestiegen und liegt nun über der Nachweisgrenze. Was mich natürlich nicht freut. Die nächste Überprüfung folgt im September.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich verfolge deinen Verlauf, weil ich auch nach RPE jetzt gerade eine Strahlentherapie  (allerdings schon ca. 3 Jahre nach RPE) absolviert habe. Meine erste Messung werde ich in der ersten August Woche machen.
Das ist ja schon bedrückend, dass schon nach so kurzer Zeit ein Anstieg erfolgt. Bei der Strahlentherapie als erste Therapieform kennt man ja die Erscheinung des PSA-Bump, also des (kurzzeitigen?) Wiederanstiegs des PSA.

Kann diese Erscheinung auch bei der Rezidivbestrahlung auftreten? Vielleicht kann hier einer unserer Experten etwas dazu sagen.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir, dass dieser Wert nur ein kleiner Schlenker war und der PSA-Abfall sich bei dir im September fortsetzt, ich bin mit dir gespannt.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RalfDm

> Bei der Strahlentherapie als erste Therapieform kennt man ja die Erscheinung des PSA-Bump, also des (kurzzeitigen?) Wiederanstiegs des PSA. Kann diese Erscheinung auch bei der Rezidivbestrahlung auftreten? Vielleicht kann hier einer unserer Experten etwas dazu sagen.


Hallo Roland,

ich weiß nicht, ob Du mich zu den "Experten" rechnest. Wie auch immer: mein Wissensstand ist, dass auch nach einer Salvage-Bestrahlung ein PSA-Bump auftreten kann, und dass deshalb die erste sinnvolle PSA-Messung erst drei Monate nach Abschluss der Bestrahlung gemacht werden sollte.

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

Es ist in der Tat möglich, dass auch nach der Rezidivbestrahlung die PSA steigt.
Die, durch die Bestrahlung zerstörten, Zellen zerfallen und geben viel PSA auf einmal
frei. 
Daher, so könnte man argumentieren, wäre dann so ein Bump, d.h. mit anschließendem 
Abfall der PSA unter den Ausgangswert sogar eher ein gutes Zeichen, dass der Herd 
gut getroffen wurde und ausreichend Dosis abbekommen hat.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

in einem anderen Thread auch zur Salavage- Bestrahlung habe ich diese Frage nach einem Bump auch schon gestellt, diese wurde hier im Forum bejaht. Aber natürlich muß man da aus meiner Sicht die Ausgangslage des PSA in Relation setzen. Was uns zu der theoretischen Frage führt kann eine PSA der um die Nachweisgrenze liegt bei einem Bump einen PSA-Anstieg in dieser Höhe erzeugen ?


Ob Bump oder nicht wird sich im weiteren Verauf zeigen. 

Die Fragen sind aber doch nun:
1. kann die jetzige Situation zur einer Reduzierung der Lebenserwartung führen ?
2. Wie verändert sich die Lebensqualität im laufe der Zeit?
3. Sollte aus den Antworten aus den Frage oben gehandelt werden?.


Wenn nun gehandlet werden muß wird das wohl zunächst auf ein Abwarten bis eine PET sinnvoll möglich ist hinaus laufen. 
Sofern da dann was erkennbar sein sollte wird man dann zunächst lokale Methoden prüfen.


Wie seht ihr das?




Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

gibt es denn Aussagen nach welcher Zeit ein Bump auftreten kann?. Ist das wahrscheinlich, dass das nach 26 Monaten auftritt. Da würden dann verstärkt Zellen absterben die aus nachfolgenden Teilungszyklen stammen (also nicht direkt der Bestrahlung ausgesetzt waren oder ?



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

ich habe nun einen einen weiteren PSA-Wert vorliegen 29 Monat nach Bestrahlung und 8 Jahren nach RPE
der PSA-Wert liegt bei  0,04 ng/ml  und ist gegenbüber der dem Juli konstant geblieben. Was mich natürlich freut .Die nächste Messung habe ich für den Dezember vor gesehen

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich freue mich mit dir und wünsche dir weiterhin einen so schön kleinen konstanten Wert.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Roland,

vielen Dank für guten Wünsche. 

Ich wünsche auch Dir alles Gute. Dein PSA Verlauf im Profil hört im Januar so dass ich nicht ganz im Bilde bin wie sich das bei Dir nun nach der oben angekündigten Bestrahlung entwicklt hat. 


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## bergsteiger31

Hallo,

die Diskussion verstehe ich teilweise nicht. 

Es wird u.a. über eine zusätzliche mögliche Strahlentherapie diskutiert. 

Nun sehe ich im Profil aber das bereits im Jahre 2011 (10.03.) eine Bestrahlung durchgeführt wurde. 

Eine nochmalige bestrahlung ist dann ja wohl nicht möglich.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es wird u.a. über eine zusätzliche mögliche Strahlentherapie diskutiert.


Da solltest Du noch einmal nachlesen.
Ich habe keine solche Diskussion gesehen.
Hast Du die Diskussion über den PSA-Bump 
missverstanden? Ob ein solcher mehr als 
zwei Jahre nach der Salvage-Bestrahlung 
noch eintrete, alledings ist mehr als fraglich.

@Wowinke/Wolfgang
Ich schlag mich auch grad rum mit Messwerten
nahe der Nachweisgrenze. Bevor da nicht eine
eindeutige Tendenz sichtbar würde, ist Abwarten
angesagt. Der zweite Wert von 0.04ng/ml innert
dreier Monaten weist auf ein wenig dramatisches 
Geschehen hin, oder gar Messungenauigkeiten?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Hvielmi,

ich sehe das wie Du, weshalb ich die nächste Messung für den Dezember geplant habe, 
dann wird man sehen ob es eine Dynamik gibt und wie diese ist.


Viele Grüße
Wofgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nun wie geplant am 3.12.2013 eine PSA- Messung durchführen lassen. Das Ergebniss ist PSA kleiner 0,03 ng/ml. Der Wert liegt also wieder unter der Nachweisgrenz. Das ist erfreulich und passt in die Zeit. Bei aller Neugier bzgl. der Vorgänge verkneife ich mir zunächst noch alle Spekulationen. Wenn allerdings jemand eine gute Erklärung hat dann raus damit.


Alles Gut und Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nun am 29.05 erneut  eine PSA- Messung durchführen lassen. Der PSA-Wert liegt nun bei 0,07 ng/ml. Er ist also nun über der Nachweisgrenz. Ich werde die nächst Messung in 3 Monaten durchführen lassen.

Zwei Fragen stellen sich mir nun spontan.
1. Bis zu welchem Wert könnte man denn den PSA-Wert steigen lassen bevor man dann mit eine Hormonbehandlung einsteigt?
2. Könnte man a einem betsimmten PSA eine PET machen lassen und ggf. nochmal gezielt bestrahlen?



Alles Gute und viele Grüße

----------


## positiv111

Hallo Wolfgang,

wie ich aus Deinem Profil ersehen kann, hast Du wie ich auch nach der RPE eine Bestrahlung bekommen. Ich wurde 2007 operiert und 2009 bestrahlt. Danach wurde bis Anfang dieses Jahres der PSA-Wert vierteljährlich kontrolliert. In dieser Zeit, also in gut 4 Jahren, stieg er fast kontinuierlich bis auf 1,22. Mein Urologe schlug mir nun zuerst eine Hormonbehandlung vor, aber die wollte ich so weit wie möglich noch hinausschieben. Ich habe den Weg gewählt, ein PSMA-PET-CT machen zu lassen und es wurden 9 befallene Lymphknoten gefunden. Wie ich so bisher gelesen habe, hätte man mit einem normalen PET-CT bei diesem "kleinen" Wert wahrscheinlich noch nichts finden können. Ich habe mich dann für eine erneute Bestrahlung entschieden, die ich am Montag ohne Nebenwirkungen beenden konnte.
Die LK lagen so günstig, daß sie bestrahlt werden konnten, anderenfalls hätte ich mich für die Hormonbehandlung entschieden. 

Ich denke, bei einem Wert von 0,07 hast Du noch genügend Zeit, weitere Messungen zu beobachten und abzuwarten. 

Alles Gute für Dich
Alfred

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Morgen Wolfgang,

Du kannst doch in aller Ruhe den PSA Anstieg verfolgen. Bis dieser in einen Bereich kommt, wo mögliche Metastasen (wahrscheinlich dann in den Lymphknoten) mit den heute eingesetzten Diagnoseverfahren (hier tendiere ich zu PSMA PET/CT) detektiert werden können (PSA ab ca, 1,0 meine Erfahrung), hast Du noch viel Zeit. Vierteljährliche Kontrollmessungen sind allemal ausreichend.

Bitte korrigiere doch Deinen Messtermin vom 29.05.2014 auch in Deinem Profil; diesen Termin haben wir noch nicht ;-)

Gruß Werner

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Werner, Hallo Alfred,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Wie Ihr schon sagtet, der Anstieg wir wohl langsam vor sich gehen bis dann das Niveau erreicht wird bei dem das lokalisiert werden könnt bzw. bis dann weitere Therapiebedarf besteht.


Ich werde bei vierteljährlichen Messung abwarten, bis ggf. etwas sichtbar gemacht werden kann.


Viele Grüß und Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## spertel

Hi Wolfgang

Unser Verlauf ist verdammt ähnlich; ich wurde von August bis Oktober 2009 mit 70,2 Gy nachbestrahlt (bei einem PSA von 0,137 ng/ml); dieser fiel danach wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze von < 0,04 ng/ml ab, um ab 2013 wieder langsam anzusteigen.

Hier konkret zum Vergleich

Anfang Februar 2013    0,10 ng/ml
Anfang Juni 2013               0,08 ng/ml

Anfang März 2014        0,12 ng/ml, allerdings in einem anderen Labor (Eclia Roche) gemessen.

Dieses Messverfahren soll angeblich immer etwas höher messen als andere Messkits; gibt es 
diesbezüglich Erfahrungen ?

Ich werde natürlich auch warten bis bildgebene Verfahren mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit verwertbare Ergebnisse bringen könnten, dass kann bei weiterem Verlauf noch ein paar Jahre dauern, ich gebe die Hoffnung allerdings nicht ganz auf, dass sich alles noch um die 0,1 ng/ml einpendelt.

Die Urologie hat die Grenze zum Rezidiv bei 0,2 ng/ml definiert, ich denke mal, dass die Uros schon wissen warum !

Mich haut nach nunmehr fast -9- Jahren in Sachen PK nichts mehr so richtig aus den Socken, geschockt war ich nach der letzten Messung auch nur noch 20 Minuten; meine Intervalle werden so groß bleiben, dass das Risiko etwas zu verpassen gering bleibt. Vielleicht mal spontan irgendwann, wenn mir danach ist.

Ansonsten Pet/CT, bei ungefahr 1,4 - 1,6 ng/ml, und dann sehen wir mal weiter....

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## wowinke

Hi Spertel,

ja unsere Verläuf sind sich sehr ähnlich. 

Deinen Optimus, das eigentlich erste bei einem PSA>0,2 ein Rezidiv vorliegt, schließe ich mich gerne an so habe ich das noch nicht gesehen. Und auch die Gelassenheit, bei mir nach nun fast 10 Jahren, teile ich auch.

Mein Urologe meint die jetzige Situation verkürzt wohl nicht mehr die Lebenserwartung. Dann war da noch die Anmerkung bei PSA 5 in die HB ein zu steigen und das es bis PSA 5 noch 10 Jahre dauern könnte.


Gruß und Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nun eine weiteres Messergebniss der PSA-Wert liegt weiter hin bei 0,07 ng/ml. Was mich natürlich freut. 

Wenn sich hier etwas entwickelt dann wäre das allenfalls an der dritten Stelle hinter dem Komma ersichtlich also wenn die 0,07 im Mai eine 0,065 gewesen wär so könnte die Messung im August eine 0,074 sein.Das wäre dann ein Anstieg von 0,009. Ich werde im Dezember nochmal Messen lassen.


Alles Gut und viele Grüsse
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun wie angekündigt im Dezember ( 15.12) den PSA-Wert erneut ermittel lassen dieser liegt nun bei 0,11 ng/ml was mich natürliche erschreckt hat. Wenn ich den Anstieg vereinfacht für diesen Zeitraum linear betrachte beträgt die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit 0,01 ng/ml mtl 

Ich werde nun weiter vierteljährlich den PSA-Wert ermitteln lassen. Im nächsten Schritt würde ich dann zunächste auf die neusten bildgebenden Verfahren zurück greifen um zu versuchen das Geschehen zu lokalisieren. Da ich hier nicht auf dem laufenden bin, bin ich für eueren Rat dankbar, welches Verfahren ab welchen PSA hier zum Einsatz kommen kann.

Viele Grüsse
Wolfgang

----------


## RalfDm

> Da ich hier nicht auf dem laufenden bin, bin ich für eueren Rat dankbar, welches Verfahren ab welchen PSA hier zum Einsatz kommen kann.


Hallo Wolfgang,

eine PET/CT kann erst ab einem PSA-Wert von ~2 ng/ml etwas nachweisen, eine PSMA-PET/CT bereits bei Werten unter 1 ng/ml  Genaueres lässt sich wohl nicht angeben, es kommt dann immer auf den Einzelfall an und darauf, ob die PSA-Quelle konzentriert (eine große Metastase) oder verteilt (viele kleine Metastasen) ist. Die Adressen von Kliniken, die die PSMA-PET/CT anbieten, findest Du *hier*.

Ralf

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Ralf,
vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun wieder eine PSA- Messung durchführen lassen am 9.06, der Wert liegt nun bei 0,15 ng/ml und ist in einem halben Jahr um 0,04 ng/ml gestiegen d.h ca. 0,0066ng/ml mtl. So wie ich das sehe hat es sich nicht beschleunigt. Wie das aussieht wird der Wert von 0,2 ng/ml, ab welchen dann per Definintion eine Rezidiv vorliegen soll, Anfang nächsten Jahres erreicht.
Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun nach einem halben Jahr eine PSA Messung durchführen lassen. Der Wert ist auf 0,2 ng/ml gestiegen. Die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit ist mit annährend konstant geblieben.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie du: nach RPE und späterer RT habe auch ich einen Anstieg des
PSA, allerdings bin ich schon bei 0,7 gelandet.

Deine Werte ergeben über lange Zeiten gemittelt eine Verdopplungszeit
von ca. 1 Jahr. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass es zunächst bei
dieser V-Z bleibt, hast du noch mehrere Jahre, bis du auch im
PSMA/PET CT versuchen kannst die Quelle zu lokalisieren.
In ungefähr 3 Jahren bist du bei 1,6 angekommen,
ich wünsche dir eine gute Zeit bis dahin.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Roland,
vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise. Ich werde hier regelmäßig reinschauen und berichten ich natürlich das es sich nicht beschleunigt.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## highlander

> Hallo Spertel, Daniel, Helmut,
>   sagen im Schnitt 
> 8 Jahr nach Progress Metastasen, dann weitere 5 Jahre im Schnitt bis zum Tod.   
> 
> 
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank Gruß
> Wolfgang


was genau heist das?
wenn man liest bei wievile Menschen hier nach dieser OP auch mit damals nicht hohen Risikokrebs nach Jahren wieder der PSA kommt , fragt man sich ob die zahlen von Heilung nicht arg geschönt sind.Bei fast jedem tritt doch irgendwann der PSA wieder in den Vordergrund.
Und dann bestimmt diese Messerei und bangerei das Leben

----------


## Hvielemi

> Und dann bestimmt diese Messerei und bangerei das Leben


Blödsinn. 
Die Zeit zwischen den Messungen kannst Du verbringen wie eh und je.
und bei weitem die meisten Primärtherapien erledigen den Krebs definitiv.

Hvielemi

----------


## spertel

Nun mal halblang, highlander...

Meine Diagnose erfolgte im Jahr 2005 im Alter von 43 Jahren.

Du wirst es kaum glauben, ich lebe immer noch, und das nicht schlecht !

Irgendwie befinde ich mich seit meiner Geburt immer in "Lebensgefahr".

Ich hätte unglücklich vom Wickeltisch fallen können, jeden Tag droht der Verkehrstod, bin mindestens schon 20 mal um die Welt geflogen und immer noch nicht abgestürzt.

In Laos hat mich fast ´ne Viper gebissen und beim Tauchen wäre ich schon fast ersoffen.

Das Leben birgt viele Risiken; statistisch sterben die meisten Menschen im Bett.

Soll man deshalb im Stehen schlafen ?

Entspann Dich beim weihnachtlichen Gänsebraten, aber auch das kann tödlich sein, wenn man sich verschluckt !

Happy Christmas............

----------


## RolandHO

> was genau heist das?
> wenn man liest bei wievile Menschen hier nach dieser OP auch mit damals nicht hohen Risikokrebs nach Jahren wieder der PSA kommt , fragt man sich ob die zahlen von Heilung nicht arg geschönt sind.Bei fast jedem tritt doch irgendwann der PSA wieder in den Vordergrund.
> Und dann bestimmt diese Messerei und bangerei das Leben


Ein Hallo auch von mir,

du hast ja schon mal die Frage nach der Deutung von statistischen Daten gestellt, ich habe damals gezögert dir
zu antworten, weil das manchmal auch verwirren kann ("Ein Teil meiner Antwort kann bei
dir zur Verunsicherung führen", kleiner Scherz; hast du noch Sinn dafür?).

Bei den zitierten Daten handelt es sich um die statistische Größe des Medians, der teilt
eine Gruppe in zwei genau gleich große Hälften (Hälften sind immer gleich groß);
d.h. 8 Jahre nach Progress hat die HÄLFTE der untersuchten Gruppe Metastasen, die andere Hälfte aber NICHT.

Nach weiteren 5 Jahren ist die HÄLFTE gestorben, die andere NICHT.

Diese Statistik bezog sich auf den Verlauf OHNE Behandlung (so weit ich mich erinnere, ich suche
die Quelle noch mal raus, aber erst im neuen Jahr), und dazu willst du doch sicherlich nicht gehören.

Ich habe deine ganzen postings mitverfolgt und meine mit vielen anderen
Ratgebern, dass du auch mal was anderes lesen solltest, als dieses Forum, ich
habe den Eindruck das würde dir gut tun. Einen Literaturvorschlag habe ich nicht, dazu kenne
ich dich zu wenig, aber humorvoll sollte es sein.

Viele Grüße und die besten Wünsche für ein paar entspannte Tage
Roland

----------


## rembert

also grundsätzlich überlebt der Highlander doch alle oder ?? obwohl ich ja auch schon mit 43 betroffen und nicht nur bedroht war vom Onkel Prostatakrebs, fürchte ich doch momentan eher den Gänsebraten dank Spertel :-))  Vom Wickeltisch bin ich allerdings einige Male gefallen, sonst würde ich nicht immer noch in Hannover ins Stadion rennen...  also warte erstmal ab Freund der Highlands was herauskommt bei deinen weiteren Untersuchungen. Mein PSA war doch erheblich höher und trotzdem nicht von der aggressiven Sorte. Noch ist ja nichts passiert.. 
Hut ab vor Roland, Wolfgang, Konrad und dem Weltreisenden Reinhard, wie ihr relativ entspannt mit euren Fakten umgeht und immer noch mit Humor und Ratschlägen wesentlich gesünderen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht.
Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch 
Gruß 
Rembert

----------


## highlander

Ja aber auch bei euch beiden steigt der blöde PSA doch wieder.Tut mir leid!!!
ja dass die anderen mit einem wesentlich schwerern Verlauf als ich ich bis jetzt habe , immer noch solche Geduld haben und auch Ratschläge an jemanden wie mich geben der sich reinsteigert , finde ich bewunderswert und toll!

----------


## spertel

Na ja, werter rembert, so entspannt wie ich erscheine bin ich eigentlich nicht.

Zwar ist die Anspannung der früheren Jahre gewichen, aber komplett aus dem Kopf verschwinden wird´s wohl nie. Die Tage vor der nächsten Messung sind immer nicht ganz schön, aber das Wissen um die Möglichkeiten, die im Fall der Fälle noch bestehen, beruhigt.

Zudem existiert ja dieses Forum, das einem das Gefühl gibt, mit dieser Angelegenheit nicht alleine zu sein, wenn man Hilfe und Erklärungen benötigt.

Ich versuche, jetzt und in der Vergangenheit, mein Umfeld mit dieser Angelegenheit nicht zu belasten und habe immer versucht, meine Angelegenheit selbst zu klären. Ich helfe lieber, als das ich mir helfen lasse.

Seit frühester Kindheit gehört der Film "12 Uhr mittags" zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen; wer diesen Film verstanden hat, der kommt auch durch´s Leben, so mein Motto.

Kollege *highlander*, so meine ich mich zu erinnern, ist ein Freund feucht-fröhlicher Bierrunden (von 6-7 Bieren war die Rede); zudem schmücken 15kg Übergewicht (wahrscheinlich sind´s eher 20 kg) seine zarten Hüften.

Dieser "Lifestyle" birgt deutlich mehr Risiken frühzeitig Post vom Maulwurf zu bekommen, als die Gefahr in den nächsten 15 Jahren an Prostatakrebs zu versterben, zumal nicht einmal feststeht, ob er in Kürze zu den Betroffenen zählt.

Man nennt dies irrationale Risikowahrnehmung, übrigens ein sehr verbreitetes Phänomen.

Ängste, Sorgen und Mißtrauen waren bei mir immer äußerst hifreiche Wegbegleiter, haben mich diese Untugenden meist davon abgehalten, Dummheiten zu begehen oder vermeintlich unbedeutende Dinge auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen. Dies sollte aber nicht den Blick für die Realität vernebeln.

Es besteht meinerseits zwar eine familiäre Vorbelastung, meinen ersten PSA-Wert wußte ich aber schon vor der Diagnose meines Vaters. 
Ich habe mich schon vor 25 Jahren in der Halbzeit bei Hertha-Heimspielen im Olympiastadion gwundert, warum die älteren Herren beim Pinkeln immer so verkrampfte und ängstliche Gesichter gemacht haben und ihr "Geschäft" immer so lange gedauert hat. 

Ich habe nach Recherchen im Internet dann entschieden, dieser Sache mit 40 auf den Grund zu gehen....weil ich eben so ein Schisser bin :Blinzeln: ))). Ich glaube, dass dies richtig war.

Ängste, bei mir auch immer noch diese Flugangst, kann man nur bekämpfen, in dem man sich diesen stellt; da hilft auch kein Psychotherapeut, die meist selbst nicht ganz rund laufen.

Und nun, lieber rembert, schau auf Platz -3- der Tabelle; das macht ja soooooo glücklich !


Liebe Grüße und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest !

----------


## michele

Wenn man so liest und hört was in Berlin alles schief läuft, kann man dich verstehen: Hertha BSC, wenigstens ein Lichtblick im dunklen Chaos, natürlich macht euch das soooooo glücklich. :-))

Alles Gute weiterhin und auf in die Feiertage!

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
es ist ja hier noch etwas weitergegangen nach dem ich meinen letzten Werte (12.2015 PSA= 0,2) hier mitgeteilt habe. Ich habe tatsächliche geschafft einen großen Abstand zugewinnen.
Nun habe ich am 24.11.2016 wieder eine Messung machen lassen der Wert liegt bei 0,727 das ist nicht gut, stürzt mich aber auch nicht in Ängste.
Was bleibt zu tun, nun es bleibt wohl nur abwarten bis die Werte so sind, dass die Analytik auch was nachweisen kann. Das wird dann wohl so bei 2,0 ng/ml liegen,oder gibt es da einen neuen Stand?.
Das wird dann bei linearem Anstieg in 2,5 Jahren wohl soweit sein.  

Mein Urologe sprach von einem Einstiege in die Hormontherapie bei 5 mg/ml, das wäre bei linearem Anstieg dann in 7Jahren soweit. Wie ist denn  bzgl. des Beginns der Hormontherapie der neuste Stand. 



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Wolfgang,

deine gelassenen Haltung gegenüber dem PSA Anstieg ist
wohl richtig und nützt der Lebensqualität. Man sollte dabei aber
die Entwicklung richtig im Auge behalten, damit man den
Einstieg in weitere Massnahmen nicht verpasst.

Ob deine Annahme eines linearen weiteren Anstiegs gerechtfertigt ist, möchte ich dich bitte noch
mal zu überprüfen: du hattest in der vorherigen Messperiode
von 12/2014 bis 12/2015 ungefähr eine Verdopplung, in der
jetzt aktuellen Periode von 12/2015 bis 11/2016 (also weniger als ein Jahr)
eine Steigerung um den Faktor 3,6. Auch die Grafik deines Verlauf
legt eher einen exponentiellen Anstieg nahe.

Ich will dich damit nicht beunruhigen, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass
du vielleicht ein kürzeres Messintervall als 1 Jahr wählen solltest.

Trotzdem weiterhin alles Gute
Gruß
Roland

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich sehe das genauso wie Roland.
Du hattest zuletzt eine Verdopplungszeit von etwas über 6 Monaten. Wenn sich das so fortsetzt, bist du in einem halben Jahr bei ca. 1,45 und in einem Jahr schon bei 2,9.
Mach einfach Mitte 2017 den nächsten PSA-Test und entscheide dann weiter.
Alles Gute!
Detlef

----------


## Georg_

Die Frage wann man mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen sollte wurde hier im Forum kürzlich sehr kontrovers diskutiert. Trotz einer neu erschienen Studie gehen die Meinungen sehr auseinander. Wobei ich zu der Gruppe gehöre, die einen sehr frühzeitigen Beginn der Hormontherapie nicht für richtig halten.

Georg

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. 
Ich gehe nicht von einem linearen Anstieg. Ich hab auch vor die jetzt eine vierteljährliche Kontrolle zu machen. 
Wenn ich das hochrechne sieht das wie folgt aus

Verdopplungszeit in Monaten
8,88267976

PSA Wert
Datum


0,727
24. Nov. 16


1,454
17. Aug. 17


2,908
10. Mai. 18


5,816
1. Feb. 19


11,632
25. Okt. 19


23,264
18. Jul. 20


46,528
10. Apr. 21




Nach dieser Rechnung würde ich dann Ende 2017 bei 2,0ng/ml liegen was dann der Anlass zu weiterer Analytik ist. Aber welche Erkenntnisse kann das Ergebnis bringen. Ein oder mehrere Lymphknoten oder Konchenmetastasen mit der Chance wenige einzelnen Lymphknoten oder Knochenmetastasen gezielt an zu gehen.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Bernhard

> Nach dieser Rechnung würde ich dann Ende 2017 bei 2,0ng/ml liegen was dann der Anlass zu weiterer Analytik ist. Aber welche Erkenntnisse kann das Ergebnis bringen. Ein oder mehrere Lymphknoten oder Konchenmetastasen mit der Chance wenige einzelnen Lymphknoten oder Knochenmetastasen gezielt an zu gehen.


Hallo Wolfgang,

so ähnlich habe ich es gemacht. Schau Dir doch einmal mein Profil an. Mein Ziel war und ist es, so spät wie möglich mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Wenn überhaupt nötig. Nach der Bestrahlung der Prostataloge habe ich gewartet bis der PSA Wert > 2 war. Dann PSMA/CT. Befund: eine Rippenmetastase. Die Postataloge erscheint frei. Ergebnis: Die Metastase wurde erfolgreich mit CyberKnife bestrahlt. Die Erstbestrahlung a.V. war  ebenso erfolgreich. Der PSA Anstieg war auf die Aktivität der Metastase zurückzuführen. So jedenfalls interpretiere ich den Verlauf des PSA.
Gegen so mancher ganz anders lautender Therapieempfehlung bin ich froh gewartet zu haben. Ich setze (wünsche mir) eine Oligo-Metastasierung deren Behandlung eine kurative sein kann.
Wächst mein Gast erneut und macht er keine Beschwerden warte ich bis PSA 10 oder gar bis 20. So die Empfehlung eines Experten dem ich vertraue.

Grüße von Berhard

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Bernhard,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Das macht natürlich Mut. 
Meine Urologe meint man sollt bei PSA 5 mit der Hormontherapie beginnen.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich mich nun wieder so langsam einlese kommen auch Hinweise, dass ein PSMA PET/CT auch schon bei 1ng/ml Ergebnisse liefern kann insofern werde ich dann früher aktiv Hinzu kommen Wartezeit. Euch bekannt wie die Kosten sind und ob Kassen das übernehmen.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Bernhard

...PSMA PET/CT Kostenvoranschlag: 4.500.-  bezahlt wurden 3.500.-  und von der KV übernommen.

vorsorglich:
...CyberKnife Kostenvoranschlag: 18.000.- bezahlt wurden 11.500,- für eine Sitzung a' 45 Minuten. Hier lohnt es vorher zu klären, ob Verträge zwischen der behandelnden Klinik und der KV bestehen. In meinem
Fall war es so. Die Kosten s.o. waren deutlich geringer und wurden aufgrund der Vereinbarung übernommen.
Das für den Fall, dass eine solche Behandlung in Frage kommt.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Bernhard,
vielen Dank. ich werde das zeitnahe angehen. Wie Dein bisherige Verlauf zeigt war das erfolgreich bei Dir.
Cyper knife ist natürlich auch eine Option


Gruß
Wolfgang Winkelbauer

----------


## Georg_

Wolfgang,

ich würde schon bis 2 ng/ml warten, da man dann mehr Metastasen erkennen kann als bei 1 ng/ml. Die dann entdeckten Metastasen können anschließend alle mit einer CyberKnife Bestrahlung behandelt werden. 
Nach einem PSMA PET/MRT bei 1 ng/ml kann ein Teil der Metastasen unentdeckt bleiben und diese müssen dann mit einer zweiten CyberKnife Bestrahlung behandelt werden. Da dies sehr teure Behandlungen sind kann sich eine Kostenerstattung durch die Krankenkasse schwierig darstellen wenn kurz hintereinander zwei Bestrahlungen gemacht werden sollen.

Typischerweise wird nach der Bestrahlung der PSA Wert sinken. Das PSA wird ja vor allem durch die sichtbaren Metastasen erzeugt. Die Bestrahlung wird die Zeit bis zum Erreichen von 5 ng/ml, d.h. dem geplanten Beginn der Hormontherapie, verzögern.

Georg

Details in diesem KISP Text: Lokale             Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Das gilt es natürlich auch zu betrachten. 

Ich hab schon mal mit der Klinik Kontakt aufgenommen in der ich die RPE hatte. Die nächsten Termine gibt es dort im Februar 2017 nach meiner Hochrechnung liegt dann der PSA bei mir bei ca. 1,4 ng/ml wenn ich das linear hochrechne. Vermutlich wird der Wert dann schon etwas höher liegen. In sofern bin ich dann schon dicht an 2 ng/ml. 


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
 ich hab nun auf Hinweis von Konrad die Daten bei myprostate eingestellt. Das ist hilfreich, ab Ende 2013 kann man aus meiner Sicht deutlich eine Gerade erkennen. Es ist damit eine e-Funktion. Jetzt müßte ich nur noch die Funktion herleiten dazu muss ich noch etwas in Mathe abtauschen. Wenn ich das zunächst grafisch auf Basis des dargestellten Diagramms machen werde ich Ende 2017 bei ca.5 ng/ml liegen der empfohlene Einstieg in die Hormontherapie. Die 2 ng/ml als Anlass für das PSMA PET/CT werde ich Ende erstes Quartal  2017 erreicht haben, oder hab ich hier einen Denkfehler?

 Gruß
 Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen, ich habe nun im Rahmen eine Check up's beim Hausarzt den PSA mit messen lassen, der liegt nun bei 0,35 mg/ml. Das sieht nun also wieder anders aus. Ich werde dennoch im Feb./März nochmal beim Urologen messen lassen. viele Grüße Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Wolfgang

Deine PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten (VZ) schwankten mächtig zwischen
einem drittel Jahr und mehr als einem Jahr. Längerfristig lag die VZ etwa
bei einem Jahr. 
Dein neuer Messwert wäre ja schön, eine Halbierung innert zweier Monate
 ist aber ohne Therapie doch eher unwahrscheinlich.

Nachmessen beim Urologen ist eine sehr gute Idee.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## wowinke

Lieber Konrad,
ja; der neue Messwert wäre schön würde mir ja auch besser in die Reihe passen. Ich habe solche Überprüfungen der Werte auch in Vergangenheit mehrfach 
schon gemacht. Die Abweichungen waren immer gleich und lagen bei - 0,02. Andererseits hatte ich auch schon mal in den nun 12 Jahren einmal eine Angabe
 eines zu hohen Werst beim Urologe, die aber schnell erkannt war. 

Therapie habe ich seit November keine begonnen, außer einen Neujahrsbeschluss (kein Alkohol (zunächst)) umgesetzt. Na ja wenn die Zellen da drauf adaptiert waren, wozu immer reichlich die Möglichkeit war, und nun darben müssen hat`s vielleicht doch die eine oder andere Zelle erwischt ;-)).


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab nun den neuen Wert bei "my prostate" eingegeben das würde von der Steigung der Geraden zu den vorletzten Werten passen. In sofern könnte der letzte Wert ein Messfehler sein. 

Es bleibt nichts übrig als beim Urologen nochmal messen zu lassen in ca. 2 Monaten.


Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich war nun gestern beim Urologen, hier gab es altersbedingt einen Wechsel; die Analyse werde ich nächste Woche bekommen. Was sich beim gemeinsamen Durchgehen der Dokumentation gezeigt hat. Bei der vergangen Messung 24.11.2016 PSA = 0,727 ng/ml gab es eine Übermittlungsfehler (telefonisch) in der Dokumentation steht 0,27 ng/ml.
Mal sehen was der Wert nächste Woche bringt.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang Winkelbauer

----------


## Stefan1

> Bei der vergangen Messung 24.11.2016 PSA = 0,727 ng/ml gab es eine Übermittlungsfehler (telefonisch) in der Dokumentation steht 0,27 ng/ml.


Moins,
ich lasse mir grundsätzlich den PSA - Wert alle 3 Monate ausdrucken, machen die Sprechstundenhelferinnen automatisch.

----------


## Michi1

2 Tage vor dem vierteljährigen URO-Termin gebe ich Blut ab für den PSA Wert und so hat mein Arzt schon den Wert und kann ihn mir in den Nachsorgekalender eintragen.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Stefan, Hallo Michi
vielen Dank für die Hinweise wie man dass besser machen kann. Ich werde mal sehen wie der Prozess sich mit dem neuen Urologen verändert. 


Gruß
Wolfgang Winkelbauer

----------


## Stefan1

> und kann ihn mir in den Nachsorgekalender eintragen.


Nachsorgekalender ? hab ich nicht, kenn ich nicht . . . ist der vom Urologe ?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nachsorgekalender ?


Michi, Stefan,
legt euch ein Profil an bei myprostate.ch
Das ist besser als jeder papierne "Nachsorgekalender",
weil es gleich die Verdoppelungszeiten (VZ) rechnet und
den PSA-Verlauf so darstellt, dass das übliche exponentielle
Wachstum durch eine Gerade wiedergegeben ist. Damit
erkennt man Beschleunigungen oder Verlangsamungen
von blossem Auge, schneller als in jeder Tabelle.

Guck dazu Wowinkes Grafik in:
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=753&page=graphic
Sein letzter Wert passt nicht in die Reihe: zu hoch.
Die Ursachenforschung ist diesmal einfach: Anderes Labor.

Konrad


Was die PSA-Messungen betrifft:
Ich geh zwei Stunden bevor ich die Professorin sehe,
ins Onko-Ambulatorium zur Blutabnahme. Wenn ich
dann ins Sprechzimmer komme, liegen die Werte
gedruckt vor, in Tabellen mit den Vergleichswerten
der letzten acht Messungen.
Das PSA trag ich dann sofort in Myprostate.eu ein
und Sekunden später haben wir die VZ, die wichtigste
Grundlage für das weitere Vorgehen, wenn nicht grad 
neue Bilder vorliegen.
Beim Urologen ging das auch immer zwei Tage.
Es ist saublöd, wenn man den neuesten Wert nicht
vorliegen hat. Was soll man dann besprechen?

----------


## Stefan1

> Michi, Stefan,
> legt euch ein Profil an bei myprostate.ch
> Das ist besser als jeder papierne "Nachsorgekalender",
> weil es gleich die Verdoppelungszeiten (VZ) rechnet und
> den PSA-Verlauf so darstellt, dass das übliche exponentielle
> Wachstum durch eine Gerade wiedergegeben ist. Damit
> erkennt man Beschleunigungen oder Verlangsamungen
> von blossem Auge, schneller als in jeder Tabelle.


Danke Konrad,
das wußte ich nicht daß das so funktioniert, mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme . . .

Konrad Dir alles Gute und den anderen natürlich auch.

Habe um 14 Uhr einen Termin beim Leberspezialisten, kontrolle ob die Leber meine " Pillenflut " gut verarbeitet  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Michi1

Stefan, den Nachsorgekalender habe ich gleich im Krankenhaus nach der Op bekommen. Dort wird alles eingetragen nicht nur der PSA Wert. Auch CT´s oder Bestrahlungen. Der ist mir schon wichtig und jetzt bei 3x hintereimander ein Wert von <0,07 dazu brauche ich mir noch nicht ausrechnen lassen welche Verdopplungszeit. Ich habe hier im Forum mein Profil angelegt und das reicht mir.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die Hinweise, ich werde sehen wie sich das mit dem neuen Urologen entwickelt. Bzgl. myproste habe ich zunächst auch so gedacht sie Michi habe mich aber nach dem Hinweis von Konrad davon überzeugt, das ist eine gute Sache und ergänzt ganz gut die Diskussion hier im Forum.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
nun habe ich den neuen Wert vom 28.03 der PSA liegt bei 0,07 ng/ml was mich wundert. Weshalb sollte der PSA zurück gegangen sein ?I
Ich werde dann im Juni nochmal messen lassen.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Wolfgang

War dein letzter Wert wohl wegen des Laborwechsels höher 
als erwartet, ist der Neueste schlicht und einfach falsch.
Spontanremissionen gibt es nicht.

Nun solltest Du dich für eines der Labore entscheiden und
_jetzt_ gleich nochmal messen. Du hattest _jetzt_ gemessen, 
weil Du _jetzt_ Klarheit haben wolltest zum unerwarteten Anstieg
bei der letzten Messung. Das hast Du nicht erreicht, 
also hol es nach, egal in welchem der gehabten Labore. 
Die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) muss man je nach Labor auf
den Wert von Ende '16 oder Anfang '17 beziehen.
Und diese VZ ist jetzt wichtiger als der Wert an sich, denn
sie zeigt an, ob der Trend weitergehe wie gehabt, oder ob
wider Erwarten was neues geschehe.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Konrad,
ja da hast Du recht ich werde kurzfristig messen lassen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt hat es doch noch etwas Zeit gebraucht ich habe am 18.05 wieder messen lassen. Der PSA-Wert von 0,07ng/m hat sich bestättigt, was mich freut.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## spertel

Sehr schön, Wolfgang......

Zumindest für dieses Jahr solltest Du die ganze Messerei ad acta legen und Sommer, Herbst und Weihnachten geniessen.

Ich denke, da ist nix und da war nix........

Gruss

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Spertel,
sehe ich auch so. Da ich allerdings im August mein jährliche Termin beim Kardiologen habe und dazu noch ein paar Blutwerte brauche werde da dann nochmal den PSA messen lassen.

Gruss
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...im August ... nochmal den PSA messen lassen.


Sehr klug, Wolfgang,
und dann die Werte _dieses_ Labors in myprostate.eu eintragen.
Ohne irgendwelche Rechnerei wirst Du in der Grafik sehen,
wohin die Reise gehe.

Wäre ja schön, wenn es bei diesen nun zweimal gehabten
0.07ng/ml bliebe ...
Der Erfolg des therapeutischen Nichtstuns wäre grösser,
als jener der Bestrahlung von Frühling 2011.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



Hier der Link zu deiner Grafik.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=753&page=graphic
Den kannst Du in die Signatur kopieren.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun i Hinblick auf die angesprochene Vorbereitung des Termins beim Kardiologen bei Hausarzt eine paar Parameter messen lassen auch den PSA Dieser liegt nun bei 0,08 ng/ml. 
Was mich freut.


Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun am 30.11. den PSA-Wert messen lassen. Dieser liegt nun bei 0,14ng/ml. Also steigt das wieder. Im Moment werde ch noch nicht dazu unternehmen außer das Intervall zu verkürzen. Mitte/Ende Januar werde ich die nächste Messung machen lassen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun den neuen PSA-Wert bei myprostate eingegeben. Die PSA-Verdopplungszeit liegt bei 0,43. In also 0,43 Jahren d.h. in 5 Monaten liegt der PSA-Wert bei bei 0,28 ng/ml. Wenn ich mit dem Rechenmodell in myprostate iterativ bei konstanter VZ das hochrechne habe ich am 26.01. 018 ng/ml erreicht und am 18.02.2018 dann die 0,2 ng/ml. Dann wird es eine  PSMA geben,. das soll dann die Grundlage für eine lokale Therapie sein.


Gruß
Wolfgng

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... am 18.02.2018 dann die 0,2 ng/ml.
>  Dann wird es eine  PSMA(-PET/CT) geben,
>  das soll dann die Grundlage für eine lokale Therapie sein.


Lieber Wolfgang,
das wird kaum so gehen, denn bei PSA 0.2ng/ml zeigt auch das beste PSMA-PET
kaum etwas Brauchbares an. Du wirst wohl zuschauen müssen, wie das PSA innert 
eineinhalb Jahren etwa auf 2ng/ml steigt.
Dann wird das PET einiges zeigen, was dann vielleicht gezielt therapiert werden 
könnte. Bei mir war das vor fünf Jahren aber nicht so, ich bekam dann die ADT.

Vielleicht geht es bei Dir besser.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## wowinke

Lieber Konrad,
vielen Dank für die Information, da bin ich wohl was die Nachweisgrenz angeht etwas verrutscht. Die die 2 werde ich dann wohl im Juli 2019 erreichen. Ich hoffe natürlich es entwickelt sich so weiter.


Gruß
Wolfgang Winkelbauer


Gruß
Wlfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nu am 9.02.2018 den PSA-Wert erneut messe lassen dieser liegt nun bei 0,19 und ist seit November nun wieder gestiegen (0,14ng/ml). Geplant ist die nächste Messung am 7.05 durchzuführen. Die Verdopplungszeit n Bezug auf die vorherig Messung ist konstant geblieben.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## rembert

Hallo Wolfgang,
Wir sind ja dann wohl beide ein Paradebeispiel, dass Gleason 6 nicht geeignet ist, um sich beruhigt zurückzulehnen ;-)
Hast du dich mal informiert, ob die Kosten für evtl. Cyber Knife Bestrahlungen auch von GK übernommen werden ?
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Bin gesetzlich bei der DAK

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Rembert,
bzgl der Kosten für eine weitere Behandlung habe ich noch nichts unternommen. Ich warte mal das psma ab um dann zu sehen woher das kommt. Ich bin bei der TKK versichert.

Am 7.5 ist die nächste PSA-Messung.

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun den neusten PSA-Wert erhalten dieser liegt bei 0,17 ng/ml d.h. der Wert ist praktisch gleich blieben.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Ihr Mit-Betroffenen,

manchmal wundere ich mich noch über die Angst. Die Angst gleich morgen zu sterben, wenn, ja wenn, man nicht sofort was unternimmt. Und dann läuft das Hamsterrad.

Bei einem PSA von unter 0,2 kann man nicht viel "nachschauen". Zumindest jetzt noch nicht und da bitte ich Euch auch, nicht die Wartezeiten auf ein PSMA PET weiter zu erhöhen.  Das bringt gar nichts, außer weitere Angst.

Der Prostata Krebs ist langsam.  Und mit GS unter 7b und PSA unter 0,2 würde ich erst mal gar nicht tun, außer ein Glas Sekt auf meine guten Werte trinken! 

Lasst Euch nicht verrückt machen,
Sepp % SeppS58

----------


## wowinke

Lieber Sepp,
vielen Dank für Deine Anmerkung und Respekt im Hinblick Deiner Historie. Die Angst habe ich eigentlich 2 Monate nach der Diagnose und einen Monat vor der ersten Therapie abgelegt. Das war im Dezember 2004. 

Ich packe das mit der gleichen Ernsthaftigkeit an,  die ich im Beruf an den Tag lege. Warum auch nicht.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun neue Werte. Im Juli vor meinem großen Urlaub la der PSA bei 0,18 am 8.11 wurde 0,21 gemessen.
Angedacht isr nun schonmal ein bildgebendes Verfahren anzu wenden.

Nachdem nun auch die 0,2 überschritten sind werde ich eine Schwerbhinderung beantragen, gibt es hier zu Erfahrungen.

viele Grüße 
wolfgang

P.S. Bin auch schonmal der Empfehlung von Sepp gefolgt und habe ein Glas Sekt vor mir.

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Wolfgang,

normalerweise stehen Dir nach einer RPE 80% Schwerbehinderung zu. Hast Du die nicht beantragt? Gibt ein paar Vorteile, die ganz ok sind.

Du hast GS 6  und die PSA Verdopplung von mehr als einem Jahr.  -  Ich würde mir da Zeit lassen mit weiteren Therapien, die stellen Dir nämlich alle das Leben ziemlich auf den Kopf.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Sepp,
vielen Dank für die Hinweise. eine Schwerbehinderung habe ich bislang noch nicht beantragt. Im Moment bin ich in Altersteilzeit passive Phase und wollte dann nächstes Jahr mit 63 in Rente gehen.

Gruss Wolfgang

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> normalerweise stehen Dir nach einer RPE 80% Schwerbehinderung zu. Hast Du die nicht beantragt? Gibt ein paar Vorteile, die ganz ok sind.
> 
> Du hast GS 6  und die PSA Verdopplung von mehr als einem Jahr.  -  Ich würde mir da Zeit lassen mit weiteren Therapien, die stellen Dir nämlich alle das Leben ziemlich auf den Kopf.


Mir wurden, wie üblich, bereits nach der Diagnose Prostatakrebs  50% zugestanden. Diese haben sich durch die zusätzlich notwendige SRT auch nicht geändert. Allerdings stehen einem die 50% mit 5 jähriger Heilbewährungszeit zu. Nach der Bestrahlung wegen des Rezidivs, die 2 Jahre nach RPE erfolgte, wurde auf Antrag auch die Schwerbehinderung um genau diese 2 Jahre verlängert. Die Schwerbehinderung betrifft in der Regel die Arbeitszeit, zusätzlichen Urlaub und, viel wichtiger, einen erweiterten Kündigungsschutz sowie die Möglichkeit früher und ohne weitere Abzüge in Rente zu gehen. Bitte beraten lassen! 
Viele Grüße 
Achim

----------


## Michi1

Sepp, mit wurde aber erklärt das ich die 80% nur auf Zeit bekomme. Da ich schon 50 % auf Dauer habe könnte mir das wieder genommen werden. Darum habe ich als Rentner darauf verzichtet, ich konnte nichts sehen was mir noch was gebracht hätte.

----------


## Lothar M

Die Schwerbehinderung bringt -gestaffelt nach dem Grad der Behinderung- einen Steuerfreibetrag.

https://www.steuertipps.de/gesetze/e...pflegepersonen

----------


## Michi1

Bringt aber nichts mehr wenn man schon eine Steuerbefreiung hat.

----------


## Reinhold2

Vorteil einer Schwerbehinderung: 15% Rabatt bei allen deutschen Autoherstellern. Bei ausländischen weiß ich es nicht.

----------


## Mikael

> Vorteil einer Schwerbehinderung: 15% Rabatt bei allen deutschen Autoherstellern.


Vom Listenpreis? Dann ist das kein Vorteil, denn 15% vom Listenpreis bekommst Du bei JEDEM Autohaus rabattiert. Meist sogar etwas mehr.

----------


## Reinhold2

Mercedes und BMW jedes Modell? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln!
R.

----------


## por991

Für einem Porsche Carrera 991 gibt es max. 7 %.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Achim, Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für Info. Ich habe das bislang noch nicht in Anspruch genommen. Meine Situation sieht so aus, dass ich derzeit in Altersteilzeit bin an deren Ende der Übergang in die Rente mit 63 steht, ( langjährige Beschäftigung 35 Jahre). Das wird dann im Juli 2019 sein. Dies bringt eine Reduzierung der Rente um 10,2 %.

Wenn ich nun die Schwerbehinderung bekomme sollte sich das auf die Abzüge auswirken d.h. die Abzüge sollten sich reduzieren. Wenn ich die Schwerbehinderung vor schon gehabt hätte hätte ich zum 1.07.2017 in Rente gehen können mit 10,2 % Abzügen. Wenn ich nun erst 1.7.2019 mit Schwerbehinderung in Rente gehe sollten sich die Abzüge nach meine Rechung auf 3% reduzieren ( meine Auslegung).

wie lange dauert die Bewilligung des Antrags?

wo ist der Unterschied ob ich den Schwerbehinderung ab Antragstellung oder zu einem vorherigen Zeitpunkt stelle.

viele Grüße 
Wolfgang

----------


## goodhope

Hallo Wolfgang,
mir wurde  gesagt, wenn die Diagnose der Krankheit, welche zur Schwerbehinderung führt, vor dem Rentenantrag gestellt wurde, könne man ohne Abschlag mit 63 in Rente gehen; natürlich bezieht sich der Abschlag nur auf die bis 63 erworbenen Ansprüche. Ich habe im Februar 2017 den Rentenantrag gestellt, Diagnose im April :-(( Frage einfach bei der Zweigstelle der Rentenversicherung, die sind sehr freundlich und geben die richtige Auskunft.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Hermann,
vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Dein Beispiel zeigt, dass wenn die Schwerbehinderung nach dem Einreichen des Rentenantrags festgestellt wird auch keine Reduzierung der Abzüge zu erreichen ist.

viele
 Grüße 
Wolfgang

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Wolfgang,

wenn ich das richtig sehe, wirst du im Juli 2019 63 Jahre alt, bist also im Juli 1956 geboren (wie ich).

Die Regelaltersgrenze beginnt dann mit 65 Jahren und 10 Monaten, das wäre im Mai 2022.
Eine Schwerbehindertenrente *ohne* Abschläge würdest du 2 Jahre vorher erhalten, also im Mai 2020.
Für jeden Monat eher gibt es 0,3% Abschlag, das wären im Juli 2019 3%.
Das ist natürlich wesentlich besser als die 10,2% bei der Rente für langjährig Versicherte.
Wichtig ist, dass die Schwerbehinderung bei Beginn der Rente vorliegt. Sie muss mindestens Grad 50 haben (bekommen PCa-Patienten immer).
Ich würde deshalb jetzt die Feststellung der Schwerbehinderung beantragen, denn das kann ein paar Monate dauern bis zur Bewilligung.
Und die Rente sollte auch 3-4 Monate vor Rentenbeginn beantragt werden.

Weitere Infos zB hier: https://www.deutsche-rentenversicher..._menschen.html

Gruß
Detlef

----------


## goodhope

Hallo Wolfgang,
nicht verwechseln: Die *Krankheit, welche zur Schwerbehinderung führt*, muss vor dem Rentenantrag festgestellt worden sein. Das heißt für alle übrigen, die noch keinen Rentenantrag gestellt haben, sich spätestens ein halbes Jahr vorher gründlich untersuchen zu lassen. Mein Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung wurde erst im April 2018 bewilligt, aber ich bekam damit schon für 2017 einen Steuerfreibetrag, gilt also scheinbar rückwirkend. Auf jeden Fall sich bei der Rentenversicherung beraten lassen, da erfährt man online wo die nächste Zweigstelle ist, kann Termine machen und erfährt, welche Unterlagen man mitbringen soll. Wer im Lauf seiner Berufstätigkeit schon mal einen Antrag auf Kontenklärung gemacht hat, muss außer dem letzten "Kontoauszug" und dem Personalausweis so gut wie nichts mitbringen.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
meine Fahrplan sieht nun so aus, dass ich in Kürze den Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung stelle, Formular habe ich auch mit dem Urologen habe ich gesprochen. Den Hausarszt werde ich noch informieren. Den Rentenantrag stelle ich 3 Monate vor her als Ende März. Ich hoffe die Schwerbehinderunh ist da dann schon erteilt.

Bzgl. Der Rentenberatung habe ich auch schon die Kontaktdaten. 

@ Hermann, vielen Dank für den Hinweis, die Krankheit die zur Schwerbehinderung führt ist bei mir natürliche schon vor langer Zeit diagnostiziert worden. 

Gruss
Wolfgang

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Wolfgang, bloß kein Risiko eingehen! Dafür ist das zu wichtig. Bei Beamten zB muss die Schwerbehinderung vor Pensionseintritt FESTGESTELLT also bewilligt worden sein. Ob die Krankheit vorher schon da war, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Vermutlich ist es bei Dir auch nicht anders. Ich bin auf die Antwort gespannt (die ich mir schriftlich geben lassen würde). Die Bearbeitung meines Antrags hat in Köln fast 5 Monate gedauert (nachdem ich ein nicht mehr ganz nettes Schreiben zugeschickt hatte).
Gruß Achim

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
folgenden Brief hatte ich 7 Jahre nach meiner Diagnose an die Rentenversicherungsanstalt geschrieben und ohne weitere Korrespondenz die gewünschte Nachzahlung erhalten. Wichtig scheint mir auch der Verweis auf das (hier markierte) Urteil.



> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> am 15.7.2007 hatte ich einen Antrag auf Versichertenrente gestellt und bewilligt bekommen.
> Es handelte sich um eine frühzeitige Altersrente mit entsprechenden Abschlägen. Ich hatte damals 
> Altersrente wegen Arbeitslosigkeit angegeben.
> 
> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich bereits an Prostatakrebs erkrankt (PSA Mai 2007 bei 48,39 ng/ml; endgültige Bestätigung durch Pathologie am 13.7.2007) und habe seitdem als Hochrisikopatient palliativ bis heute eine Hormonentzugstherapie erhalten. 
> 
> Nicht bekannt war mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt, dass ich damit zur Kategorie der Schwerbehinderten gehöre und einen Antrag als Schwerbehinderter hätte stellen können. Vor allem war mir nicht bekannt, dass ich damit mit weniger Abschlägen bei der Rente rechnen durfte. 
> ...

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Hartmut, Hallo Achim,
vielen Dank für die Information vorallem auch für die Quelle des Urteils. Ich habe nun am 17.12. einen Termin bei der Rentenberatung.

Ich werde dann natürlich beim Antrag für die Schwerbehinderung den Zeitpunkt der Diagnose angeben und nicht den Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung.

Viele Grüße 
wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
bzgl. der Schwerbehinderung habe ich diese nun anerkannt bekommen. Das Amt hat akribisch den PSA-Verlauf zurückverfolgt bis zur Diagnose und die Zeiten währende der Heilbewährung nach der Op ausgewiesen. Nicht mit  50% bewertet ist die Zeit nach der Bestrahlung. Auch hier hätte aus meiner Sicht eine Heilbewährung angesetzt werden müssen. 

Es wurden nun eine Schwerbehinderung  von 50 % ab Dezember 2017 festgelegt. Damit werde ich in der nächsten Woche zur Rentenberatung gehen

Bzgl des PSA-Verlauf ist das leider nun dynamischer geworden der PSA liegt bei 0,32. Die Verdopplungszeit hat sich von 1,4 auf 0,6 Jahre reduziert. Ich sterbe nun eine PSMA an um zusehen wo PSA produziert wird.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun einen neuen PSA- Wert dieser liegt bei 0,34 ng/ml und ist zu Zusagen seit März ( 0,32 ) nicht gestiegen, Was mich freut. Ein bisschen Gewicht Reduzierung, Ernährungsumstellung und etwas mehr Sport scheinen das Ganze etwas zu stabilisieren. 

Das PSMA habe ich machen lassen, es war aber nichts erkennbar.

Bzgl. der Rent habe ich eine Rente für Schwerbehinderte bekommen. 

Viele Grüss und alles Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab nun am 28.11. einen PSA-Wert ermitteln lassen dieser leigt nun bei 0,39 ng/ml und steigt weiter.
Der Sprung ist nun größer, Verdopplungszeiten muss ich noch bestimmen. ES spiegelt ich hier, wie ich meine
die nicht ganz so konsequente Lebensweise. 

Mit dem neuen Jahr werde ich das ändern.

viele Grüße und alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Michi1

Was sollte die Lebensweise mit dem PSA zu tun haben?

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Wolfgang,

ohne nachrechnen zu wollen, liegt Deine Verdopplungszeit irgendwo bei 2 Jahren. Du hast Zeit ohne Ende. Was willst Du Dich mit einer neuen Lebensweise quälen?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab nun am 28.11. einen PSA-Wert ermitteln lassen dieser leigt nun bei 0,39 ng/ml und steigt weiter.
> Der Sprung ist nun größer, Verdopplungszeiten muss ich noch bestimmen. ES spiegelt ich hier, wie ich meine
> die nicht ganz so konsequente Lebensweise. 
> 
> Mit dem neuen Jahr werde ich das ändern.
> 
> viele Grüße und alles Gute
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang,
ich bin etwas neugierig.
Wie würde denn Deine neue Lebensweise so aussehen?
Vielleicht kann ich mir das Eine oder Andere abgucken. Ich schau mich auch immer gerne um, wie ich den Krebs durch entsprechende Lebensweise schwächen kann und habe ja auch schon Einiges geändert.
Lutz

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise, richtig  positiv Denken das tue ich.

Ich hatte geschrieben konsequente Lebensweise, also nichts wesentlich Neues.
Nur das konsequent tun oder weg lassen von dem ich denke und meine beobachtet zu haben, 
dass es sich die PSA- Entwicklung auswirkt.

Das ist bei mir Sport, Alkohol und Stress, also von dem einen konsequent mehr von dem anderen konsequent
weniger oder nichts. Nichts Neues also .

Das mache ich vorallem ander PSA-Entwicklung in 2017 fest wo dieser von 0,35 auf 0,07 gefallen ist.

Wir werden sehen.

Gruß 
Wolfgang

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo zusammen,
> vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise, richtig „ positiv Denken“ das tue ich.
> 
> Ich hatte geschrieben „konsequente“ Lebensweise, also nichts wesentlich Neues.
> Nur das „konsequent“ tun oder weg lassen von dem ich denke und meine beobachtet zu haben, 
> dass es sich die PSA- Entwicklung auswirkt.
> 
> Das ist bei mir Sport, Alkohol und Stress, also von dem einen konsequent mehr von dem anderen konsequent
> weniger oder nichts. Nichts Neues also .
> ...


Danke, Wolfgang!
Dann bin ich ja auf einem guten Weg.
Obwohl ich vor meiner Diagnose auch schon diese Lebensweise vollzog. Vielleicht hatte ich früher jedoch mehr negativen Stress. Da bin ich aber jetzt seit Monaten dabei, den zu reduzieren.
Alles Gute Dir weiterhin!
Lutz

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich war nun länger nicht mehr aktiv und auch die geplante konsequenter Lebensweise habe ich nicht vollzogen dazu hat mir die "power" gefehlt. Im Februar ist meine Mutter verstorben.
Es gibt neue Werte die nach oben zeigen 

15.05.2020   0,42 ng/ml
1.10.2020     0,56 ng/ml

Ich werde im nächsten Monat ein PET/CT machen lassen.


Alles Gute, bleibt gesund und viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zsuammen,
ich habe nun das PET/CT Ga68 manchen lassen. Es sind zwar sehr leichte Anreicherungen an einigen Lymphknoten vorhanden dies lässt aber noch keine klare Aussage zu. Dies bedeutet eine weiter Kontrolle über PET/Ct in ein paar Monaten.

Die Prostataloge bzw. die Ränder konnten nicht beurteilt werden da dort die Blase mit Urin, in dem sich der Tracer angereichert hat, keine Aussage zu lässt.

Ich lass nun in Kürze die andere Genese (Lymphom) abklären. Immerhin kommt das in der Familie vor ebenfalls bei einem PCA.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

Weiterhin soll ausgeschlossen werden, dass diese Anreicherung anderer Genese ist.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun die im PET/CT gefunden Hinweise in der ambulanten Onkologie abklären lassen. Insbesondere der Hinweis auf ein Lymphom Es konnten hier jedoch keine Bestätigung gefunden werden. Die umfangreiche Blutuntersuchung war unauffällig. Nur das Immunglobulin A war mit 4.07 g/l grenzwertig. Der PSA-Wert lag bei 0,73 ng/ml (7.01.21 anderes Labor))und ist  seit 1.10.20 wieder deutliche gestiegen. Mit dem Wert vom 1.10.20 (5,6 ng/ml) liegt die Verdopplungszeit nun bei 0,7 Jahren also 8,4 Monaten. Was mir langsam doch etwas zu flott geht. 


Es ist gestern am 1.02. eine weitere Probenahm erfolgt das Ergebnis erwarte ich nächste Woche. Dann sehen wir weiter.





Gruß
Wolfgang Winkelbauer

----------


## rembert

Hallo Wolfgang,
Drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen.
Gleason 6 schützt also nicht vor Metastasen.
Komme ja auch nicht zur Ruhe seit 11 Jahren.
Berichte bitte weiter
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Rembert,
vielen Dank für´s Daumendrücken.Wir gehen im Moment noch davon aus, dass das lokal in Loge sitz. Ich melde mich natürlich wieder. Nächste Woch bekomme ich den neuen PSA-Wert. Wichtig ist mir hier die Verdopplungszeit. ( siehe myprostate)

liebe Grüße

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Habe meinen Ordner geleert....

Manfred Seitz

----------


## wowinke

Ok, Danke für die Rückmeldung,

Gruss 
wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun am 16.04 einen neue PSA- Messung machen lassen. Der PSA steigt weiter und liegt nun bei 0,9 ng/ml. Die nächste Messung ist in ca. 3 Monaten.
Die Verdopplungszeit werde ich noch über myprostate ermitteln. Bis auf Weiteres .

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich haben nun am 13.07.2021 eine neue PSA- Messung machen lassen.. Der PSA ist nun von 0,91 am 16.04 auf 0,94 am 13.07 gestiegen, an könnte auch sagen dieser fast konstant geblieben. Die Verdopplungszeit beträgt nach my Prostate für die erste Periode 7,77 Jahre. (vorher 0,77). Das Geschehen hat sich also deutlich "entschleunigt". An was das liegt ? Darüber kann ich nur spekulieren. Ich war 10 Tage vor der Messung in den Bergen. Dauerhaft auf 1200 m. Habe immer gut und viel gegessen und getrunken. Und natürlich auch sehr viel Bewegt bzw. von der Belastung her oft dauerhaft im oberen Bereich.

Die nächste Messung ist im Oktober.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun am 16.11. wieder einen PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen dieser lag bei 0,99ng/ml, dieser ist also wieder leicht gestiegen. Die Verdopplungszeit ist auf 4,52 Jahr gefallen. Ich halte das noch nicht für dramatisch. Wie aus den obigen Ausführung zu erkennen ist, bin ich nun auch regelmäßig in der onoklogischen Ambulanz.
Aus dem letzte Besuch dort hat sich ein Verdacht ergeben, dass ggf. CA-Zellen in zwei Lymphknoten sein könnten. Ich werde ein nächstes PET/CT machen wenn der Wert über 1 liegt ggf. auch erst bei 1,5 ng/ml.

Euch alles Gute
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun wieder PSA-Werte vorliegen am 11.02.2022 lag dieser bei 0.93 ist also gegenüber vorher leicht gesunken. Am 17.05 lag der PSA bei 1.18
und ist damit deutlich gestiegen. Die Verdopplungs-Zeit liegt bei 0,73 Jahren d.h. 226 Tag also bei rund 9 Monaten. Das ist sehr deutlich. Das ist wohl dem Lebensstil der vergangen Monate geschuldet. Es ist nun ein PET-CT geplant. 

Meine Versicherung, die TKK, übernimmt das leider nicht mehr ohne Weiteres. Ich muss ich verhandeln. Habt Ihr hier zu Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## reini99

Wolfgang,
frag doch mal die TK, ob die Verträge mit anderen Radiologien haben.Ich musste leider auch von HH zum DTZ Berlin fahren, obwohl in HH auch Kliniken PSAM PET/CT dürchführen können. Aber TK zahlt das nicht.
Reinhard

----------


## Siegmar

Das DTZ Berlin hat keinen Vertrag mehr mit der TK. 
Versuche eine Überweisung für ein PSMA PC/CT von deinem Uro zu bekommen. Damit kannst du dann versuchen, einen Termin an der Charité oder am Helios Klinikum in Berlin Buch zu bekommen. Habe selbst die Untersuchung im März an der Charité mit GA68 machen lassen.

Grüße Siegmar

----------


## reini99

Seit wann ist das so? Eine simple Urologenüberweisung zum PSMA PET/CT reicht nicht. Habe das alles durch, wollte ja die Untersuchung hier in HH machen lassen. Der medizinische Dienst hat es mit dubiosen Begründungen abgelehnt.Hätte klagen müssen.
Reinhard

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen Ich habe nun eine Einweisung von meinem Urologen bekommen und das PET/CT machen lassen. 

Das Ergebnis ist so, dass nun da erstemal Anreicherungen gesehen wurde in einem LK. Die Größe passt nich tganz zum PSA von 1.18 ng/ml.
D.n es sind wohl mehrer PSA Qullen im ehemaligen OP-Gebiet. Wir werden zum Befund und zum Vorgehen eine zweite Meinung einholen.
Die erste Variante ist die Entfernung des Gewebes in dem die LK eingebettet sind über eine laproskopische OP.

Bis auf Weiteres

Gruß
Wolfgnag

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde nun doch langsam etwas unsicher. 
Der PSA-Wert liegt nun bei 1,18 ng/ml. Damit die Verdoppelungszeit bei ca. 8 Monaten (Myprostate). Das nun dritte PSMA PET/CT hat zu folgender Beurteilung
 geführt:
_Bei Z.n. Prostatektomie caudale Excavation der Harnblase in die ehemalige Prostataloge mit konsekutiv hier periurethal eingeschränkter Beurteilbarkeit durch Deposition des Radiopharmazeutikums im Urin. Ähnnlcih der VU finden sichbds inguinal bisiliakal extern einzelne, teils prominente LK mit weiterhein nur fleauer Speicherung (s.o.) auch mediastinal und bds axiliär/cervikal weiterhin Nachweis von einzelnen LK mit flauer bis mäßiger Speicherung ähnlich der V; diese sind im Veralsuf eher unspezifisch zu werten und nicht typisch für PSMA-experimierende Metastasen.
Teif pelvin, rechts pararectal erstmals fokal etwas akzentuiertere Speicherung in einer weinige mm großen Verdichtung,DD LKK, hier ist eine kleine beginnende Metastase (LK,lokale Karzionose) denkbar, wenn gleich der Befund morphologisch unverändert imponiert.
Osiär weitrehin nur vereinzelte flaue Speicherungen, unspezifisch bzw. reaktiv bedingt 

_Gerne hätte ich hier zu ein paar Wertungen dieser Aussage und natürlich auch ein paar Ratschlag wie die weiteren Handlungsschritte sein könnten.

Viele Grüß
Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

So wie ich das lese, sind die Befunde möglicherweise Lymphknotenmetastasen, evtl. auch nicht. Da kannst du nur abwarten und nächstes Jahr wieder ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen.

----------


## MartinWK

Da die Harnblase die Prostataloge teilweise verdeckt und bei dem ursprünglichen Befund (3+4 bzw. 3+3) ist es wenn überhaupt eher ein Lokalrezidiv. Schulmedizinisch kann da nichts gemacht werden. Also abwarten.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg, Hallo Martin,
vielen Dank für Eure Einschätzung. 
Könnte man tief pelvin, rechts pararectal Gewebe entfernen in das die LK eingebettet sind.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

Im bestrahlten Gebiet operieren nur sehr wenige Chirurgen.  In deinem Fall stehen die möglichen Nebenwirkungen in keinem Verhältnis zum Benefit. Diese Lymphknoten, falls sie befallen sind, gefährden dein Leben in den nächsten Jahren nicht.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg,
vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun auf Empfehlung meines Urologen mir eine Zweitmeinung eingeholt. Auf gezeigt wurden mir die Optionen waitfull watching, Savalge LAE, Cyberknife.
Bzgl. der Savalge LAE ligte das Gebiet außerhalb des ursprünglich bestrahlten Gebiets. Bzgl. Cyberknife wird das wohl nicht von allem Kassen übernommen. Es soll deshalb mit meiner Kasse die Übernahme geklärt werden.

Ich freue mich über Eurer Rückmeldungen.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Wolfgang,

wenn Cyberknife zur Bestrahlung von Metastasen eingesetzt werden soll, erwarte ich, dass die Kasse dies übernimmt. Aber man sollte vorher anfragen.

Georg

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg,
vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung. Die Anfrage an meine Versicherung, der Techniker Versicherung, habe ich heute raus geschickt.
Ich melde ich, wenn ich von dort eine Antwort habe.


Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
meine Anfrage bei der TKK auf Kostenübernahme einer Cyberknife-Behandlung wurde abgelehnt.
Begründet wurde dies mit der fehlenden Bewertung des G-BA.

Gerne hätte ich von allen die mit Cyberknife behandelt worden sind eine Info wie das in diesen Fällen gelaufen ist.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Wolfgang

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ici hab nun den neueste PSA- Wert vorliegen. Diese liegt nun bei 1,41 ng/ml und ist somit deutlich gestiegen. Nach dem PSA- VZ Rechner liegt diese bei 0.9 Jahren
bezogen auf die vorherige Messung im Mai Diese ist damit gegenüber damals mit 0,7 Jahren leicht gestiegen. Das wäre demnach zumindest keine Beschleunigung.

Die VZ wäre dem nach ca. 329 Tage d.h. ca. 11 Monate.

Wie mit geteilt gehen wir davon aus, dass das noch lokal ist. Ich suche deshalb nach einer lokalen Therapie um das kurativ zu behandeln. Es kann ja niemand sagen wann das "gefährlich" wird.

Ich bin für jede Meinung dankbar.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun verschiedene Gespräche geführt. Es ist so, dass Bestrahlung in Fraktionen (4-5) möglich ist. Bei der einen Klinik ( UNI) werden die Kosten durch die TKK übernommen. Diese arbeitet mit dem MR Linac Verfahren d.h. Positionsbestimmung vor jeder Behandlung mit integriertem MRT. Hier habe ich nun einen ersten Termin für die vorbereitenden Untersuchungen (MRT;CT).

In einer weiteren Klinik wird mit einem Fixpunkt über Goldmarker als Referenzpunkt die Position der Metastase kontrolliert und der Linearbeschleuniger nachgeführt. Das scheint mir in meinem Fall von Bedeutung zu seine, da die Metastase in einem Lymphknoten am Darm sitzt . Tätigkeit von Darm und Blase führen zu Bewegungen und damit zur Lageveränderungen. Deshalb bin ich nochmal die Stellungnahme/Gutachten der TKK durchgegangen und habe Ansätze gefunden die ich mit der TKK diskutiert habe. Hierzu erwarte ich in Kürze Rückmeldung.

Bis auf Weiteres

Alles Gute 
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab nun in Vorbereitung auf meinen Termin für die Planung der Cyber-Knife Behandlung neue Blutwerte ermitteln lassen. Der PSA- Wert ist gegenüber dem Wert im August (1,41 ng/ml) auf 1,33 ng/ml gefallen. Die Verdopplungszeit(Berechnungstool my Prostate) bezogen auf den Wert vom Juni (1,18 ng/ml) beträgt 2,5 Jahre bzw. 30 Monate. Das entspannt mich. 

Dennoch werde ich, nach dem über PET/CT klar ist wo das herkommt, eine weiter Behandlung (Cyber-Knife) anstreben. Infos hier zu in meinem anderen thread.

Wie immer freue ich mich über Gedanken von Euch.


Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Trekker

Schon erstaunlich, dass Dein PSA-Wert zwischendurch auch ohne Behandlung rückwärts geht.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg mit der Cyber-Knife-Behandlung.

Gruß
Henry

----------


## wowinke

ja, das finde ich auch. Da denkt man natürlich zunächst an Schwankungen die von der Messtechnik, von Probenahme über Messverfahren, kommen.
Aber es kommen auch Änderungen des "Lebens" in Frage. Z.B. war Anfang Oktober häufig in den Bergen mit einigen Höhenmetern im Anstieg ( Belastung). 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Da denkt man natürlich zunächst an Schwankungen die von der Messtechnik...


damit liegst Du höchstwahrscheinlich richtig. Nur mal so aus der Laborpraxis. Der letzte Wert 1,31 ng/ml bedeutet, dass der wahre Wert zwischen 0,88 und 1,73 liegen kann und nach Definition der RiLiBÄK auch darf. Da verschwindet die Differenz zwischen 1,41 und 1,31 wirklich im Rauschen. Das ist jetzt nicht gerade tröstlich, hilft Dir aber, falls die nächste Messung evtl. z.B. 1,51 ng/ml ist.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Arnold,
vielen Dank für Deine Anmerkungen. 
Das bedeutet ca. +- 0,4 ng/ml als Toleranz in diesem Messbereich.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Das bedeutet ca. +- 0,4 ng/ml als Toleranz in diesem Messbereich.


Die RiLiBÄK regelt das nicht absolut, sondern prozentual. Für PSA gilt für den Messbereich von 0,2 ng/ml bis 50 ng/ml eine erlaubte Schwankung von +-15,5%. Du kannst evtl. über Deinen Arzt im Labor mal nach der laborspezifischen Unpräzision für PSA fragen. Sowas müssen die Labore nämlich tatsächlich messen, sind aber wohl nicht verpflichtet, den Wert mitzuteilen.
RiLiBÄK steht für *Ri*cht*Li*nie der *B*undes*Ä*rzte*K*ammer und die ist für alle Labore verbindlich.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Arnold,
viele Dank für den Hinweis dem werde ich mal nach gehen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde nun am 2.12.2022 mit der Behandlung beginnen. Ich habe da schon sehr großen Respekt davor. Gibt es Betroffene die bereits mit dem MR Linac behandelt wurden?.

Ich werde berichten.


Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Trekker

Wenn ich mir Deinen Verlauf so anschaue, stelle ich Parallelen zu meinem fest. RPE, langsamer Anstieg des PSA-Wertes, Bestrahlung und wieder langsamer Anstieg des PSA-Wertes. Man hofft ja immer, dass der PSA-Wert sich nicht mehr erholt, aber Dein Fall beweist das Gegenteil. 

Ein Rezidiv in Rektumnähe ist auch etwas heikel. Bei mir hat es - erst Monate später - leichtere Darmbeschwerden hervorgerufen. Meine Bestrahlung war eine volumetrisch modullierte Arc-Therapie (VMAT), wabei ich allerdings nicht sagen kann wie gut bzw. aktuell diese Form der Bestrahlung ist.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.
Gruß von Henry

----------

